# Time for a little Christmas Giving



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2011)

It's almost that time of year again. We've had a thread like this the last few years . This thread is for items that you want to *give away*, not to be mistaken with the swap meet thread. I think it's appropriate to ask for shipping, but would like to see *all items offered for free*. 

I'll start this off with a few items. I'm only asking shipping costs, about $5-$8.

Spoken for. This is a 372 muffler with triple ports. It will also work on a 385 or 390.












This is a 372 big bore piston. I shortened the skirts to match those in a MS460, but ended up going a different route.











I'm pretty sure this is a MS260 filter. Just needs a little cleaning. I believe it's new.











This is a muffler cover for a MS460/046.






Spoken for. These are OEM coils off a 390XP. They will also work on many other models, but are rev limited to 13,000 RPMs. I've got one person that asked for these a couple months ago. I'll check and see if he still wants them.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 18, 2011)

Great thread, Brad. Shoot, I already offered up a running XL-12 for the cost of shipping as a Christmas gift, and it'll be going out tomorrow. Guess I'll search around the shop and see if I have some other tidbits that I could give away. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 18, 2011)

good thread brad,,, now i will go do some digging,, i know i have a few things


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm sure we all have a few bits that have been setting on the shelf for months. This was just a few I came up looking over my small stash. I don't keep many spare parts around.


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for starting this up again this year, Brad. Merry Christmas.

All I can come up with right now is a file guide. I've gone to freehand in the field and Granberg at home.
It's the Pferd/Husqvarna type that does the rakers and cutters at the same time. It's for 3/8 (7/32).

I'd like first dibs to go to Ely for gifting me an XL-12 for one of my Christmas projects. If he doesn't want it it's up for grabs.


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> It's almost that time of year again. We've had a thread like this the last few years . This thread is for items that you want to *give away*, not to be mistaken with the swap meet thread. I think it's appropriate to ask for shipping, but would like to see *all items offered for free*.
> 
> I'll start this off with a few items. I'm only asking shipping costs, about $5-$8.
> 
> ...






OK Brad...... I'll take them all........ Thanks. I'll paypal you a total of $5.09, give you an extra quarter if you use bubble wrap.....


----------



## rupedoggy (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry Fish he already promised them to Dennis Cahoon. They are such good friends and all.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 18, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Thanks for starting this up again this year, Brad. Merry Christmas.
> 
> All I can come up with right now is a file guide. I've gone to freehand in the field and Granberg at home.
> It's the Pferd/Husqvarna type that does the rakers and cutters at the same time. It's for 3/8 (7/32).
> ...



Thanks bud! I'm in for it. I don't have one that does the rakers at the same time, and all but one of my Stihls are 3/8. Merry Christmas, my friend! I'll send you a PM with the addy.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2011)

Fish said:


> OK Brad...... I'll take them all........ Thanks. I'll paypal you a total of $5.09, give you an extra quarter if you use bubble wrap.....



So much for the selfless Christmas spirit, lol.


----------



## young (Nov 18, 2011)

gimme gimme hahaha :hmm3grin2orange:

i might have some stuff, ill check when i get home from work.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas SkippyKtm and Young. They're getting the coils and muffler.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 18, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> So much for the selfless Christmas spirit, lol.



If you ignore rotten fish long enough, the smell goes away. 

Seriously, would be great to keep a Christmas giving thread in the spirit of Christmas. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Nov 18, 2011)

These are free to a good home. The cover (plastic) is off a MS290,310,390 used maybe 3 times. The hd filter is a new take off, the dogs are new take off MS650,660. The catcher is new take off MS650,660 (I think it will fit 440,460 also). The muffler cover was a new take of MS650,660.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> The cover (plastic) is off a MS290,310,390 used maybe 3 times....



There's someone looking for one of these, I think in the swap meet thread.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 18, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> These are free to a good home. The cover (plastic) is off a MS290,310,390 used maybe 3 times. The hd filter is a new take off, the dogs are new take off MS650,660. The catcher is new take off MS650,660 (I think it will fit 440,460 also). The muffler cover was a new take of MS650,660.



Nice! I've got a 660, but don't actually need any of what's posted. Merry Christmas!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2011)

That's a real nice offering of parts there. Someone should jump all over those dual big dawgs!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> These are free to a good home. The cover (plastic) is off a MS290,310,390 used maybe 3 times. The hd filter is a new take off, the dogs are new take off MS650,660. The catcher is new take off MS650,660 (I think it will fit 440,460 also). The muffler cover was a new take of MS650,660.



I could use the filter and the dogs


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 18, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> The cover (plastic) is off a MS290


Mine looks awful and the rest of the saw looks great. I don't need a shiny nice one, but would be happy to have it if someone in need doesn't show up.
Merry Christmas either way !


----------



## lwn9186 (Nov 18, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> These are free to a good home. The cover (plastic) is off a MS290,310,390 used maybe 3 times. The hd filter is a new take off, the dogs are new take off MS650,660. The catcher is new take off MS650,660 (I think it will fit 440,460 also). The muffler cover was a new take of MS650,660.



I can use the dogs.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2011)

lwn9186 said:


> I can use the dogs.



I believe they were already spoken for above.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Nov 18, 2011)

Update on the parts. The dogs, filter and muffler cover are spoken for. The clutch cover and chain catcher are still available.

Edit: Actually clutch cover is going. Waiting on a response on the chain catcher.
Edit 2: All spoken for.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 18, 2011)

Isn't it "holiday" giving??? Don't wanna offend anyone lol


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 18, 2011)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Isn't it "holiday" giving??? Don't wanna offend anyone lol



If that offends someone, they can take a ##### and stick a ###### in their ###### and swing around a ##### till their ##### pops off!


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thought that might rustle a few feathers!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2011)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Isn't it "holiday" giving??? Don't wanna offend anyone lol



I don't do political correctness. This is *Christ*mas giving


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 18, 2011)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Isn't it "holiday" giving??? Don't wanna offend anyone lol



The "offended" can go elsewhere... Merry *Christ*mas!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 18, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I don't do political correctness. This is *Christ*mas giving





Arrowhead said:


> The "offended" can go elsewhere... Merry *Christ*mas!!



That's too funny. 
You got in seconds before me.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha I agree!! Merry christmas!! Sorry I don't have much too offer. My
361 needs all it's parts


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2011)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Haha I agree!! Merry christmas!! Sorry I don't have much too offer. My
> 361 needs all it's parts



That's more like it Nice recovery. Know what you stand for, and don't compromise it for anyone! At the risk of totally derailing this thread, this is what's wrong with America. In to process of trying to appease everyone, we've become no one. Remove your foundations, and you'll fall for anything.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 18, 2011)

Couldn't agree more! Gotta include Canada in that too. We're in the same happy holidays boat.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 18, 2011)

Aww, always enjoy this thread. Gotta dig up some goodies to give away this year. I've given and received a lot in the past.

Like Brad stated earlier, no begging or asking for parts (We always have a few posts like that). That is what the swap meet is for. Only items available are the ones offered. 

BTW Brad, you must be anxious this year, we haven't even had thanksgiving yet!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> BTW Brad, you must be anxious this year, we haven't even had thanksgiving yet!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Yes, I agree. I hate the way we skip right over Thanksgiving anymore. I just happened to be out in the garage and saw some parts I didn't need.


----------



## MEATSAW (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like I will be going out to catalog and photo some miscellaneous parts that are accumulating!


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Great thread, Brad. I was actually looking for the Christmas giving thread that was started last year. I have a box of Poulan 3400 stuff and some other stuff. I'll get some pictures up this weekend.


----------



## MEATSAW (Nov 18, 2011)

OK here is my stuff. Consider this my Thanksgiving Give-Away. You can give thanks for free schtuff. Everything is off of an 028 Super and is used (but service-able and working!) except where noted. Since the big stuff is gone, I'll even ship for free. Can't beat that!

In this pic: 
16" GB bar .325 pitch, .050 gauge, sprocket nose. ****TAKEN****
Bosch WSR6F spark plug (out of a McCulloch Pro 10-10A).
Muffler screen from a Homelite XL924
Air Filter ****TAKEN****
Oiler drive gear
2 new pull ropes (bought for the McCulloch Pro 10-10A)












And this is of a Stihl OEM sprocket and rim kit, .325x8. ****TAKEN****


----------



## roger m (Nov 18, 2011)

those dogs are sweet ,i hope the recipient of the dogs enjoys them,Merry CHRISTmas


----------



## young (Nov 18, 2011)

free exhaust screen!!!!!!!





for reference. stock is 30 x 30 per square inch. stuff up for grabs is 20 x 20. flows better.

youll get 3 x 4 piece enough to do a few mm.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 18, 2011)

MEATSAW said:


> OK here is my stuff. Consider this my Thanksgiving Give-Away. You can give thanks for free schtuff. Everything is off of an 028 Super and is used (but service-able and working!) except where noted.
> 
> In this pic: 16" GB bar .325 pitch, .050 gauge, sprocket nose.
> Bosch WSR6F spark plug (out of a McCulloch Pro 10-10A).
> ...



I could use the bar, 028 filter, oiler gear and rim drive setup.


----------



## young (Nov 18, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I could use the bar, 028 filter, oiler gear and rim drive setup.



save some for the rest of us. greedy :msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## MEATSAW (Nov 18, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I could use the bar, 028 filter, oiler gear and rim drive setup.



It appears as if someone beat you to the bar, filter, and rim drive setup (by 2 minutes fyi). But you have officially won the oiler gear!


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 18, 2011)

Got this Lombard S150. Dont mind the top handle off, I got it and all the screws. The carb is apart, and needs a kit, but I never got one. It has the piston ported AH-47 motor with good spark and great comp. Its the only piston ported AH motor ive seen, as most have reed valves. I actually had it running, and pulled the carb apart to clean it, and the diaphram fell apart. Free, for cost of shipping.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 18, 2011)

MEATSAW said:


> It appears as if someone beat you to the bar, filter, and rim drive setup (by 2 minutes fyi). But you have officially won the oiler gear!



Hey, thats how it goes.  No worries, i can pick up a gear local.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 18, 2011)

Didn't know about this last year or I would have saved some of the stuff I already gave away! LOL Not to many want Poulan wildthing old style and new type parts but I have some stripped crank cases a top cover or two,cranks,mufflers,oil pumps,coils,etc. Got to do some searching may have some other things to add? EDIT: 2 -14" mini-mac bars and a fuel/oil tank for a mini-mac 110 I think? MORE STUFF! Handles for Poulan pro and regular Poulans ,Complete handle for Poulan 2400. Sorry but no clutch covers but I do have some clutches for them and a couple used sprockets May have one carb for each style.Starters for both styles too!And I am still digging LOL Come on guys you need a crank case or two ! LOL


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 19, 2011)

I have some Stihl 015 stuff. The jug is perfect. It's for the older "white" 015's. It will not work on the orange 015's. The white ones had 19mm bearings, the orange ones had 19 on one side and 21 on the other. Everything else will interchange. The stuff in the bags are used but good bearings, bar plate, rod bearings, etc.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll dig up more stuff in the next day or two.


----------



## Whiteman (Nov 19, 2011)

young said:


> free exhaust screen!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been looking for some. I need to go see what I have laying around.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a inner bucking spike for a Husqvarna 288 to the first "caller". It is bent a bit but can be straightened back out easy, I probably used it as a pry bar at some point.

More to come as soon as I dig my parts boxes out.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 19, 2011)

ok,,,heres my donations,,,well at least what is left,,,if you guys would pm me on the parts,, it will be easier for me,, that way i won't miss any one,, thanks


spark screens out of poulans





plastic for newer homelites and muffler






newer homelite bodies and plastic





worm gear etc off of a 025 stihl


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Nov 19, 2011)

Looking for a MS460/046 muffler heat sheild.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 19, 2011)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Looking for a MS460/046 muffler heat sheild.



Rule breaker!!!! 

No begging allowed here, just giving.


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 19, 2011)

What a great thread.. I am swapping out some parts on my 372 so I will post them up here in a day or so!


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 19, 2011)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Looking for a MS460/046 muffler heat sheild.



Don't ask for parts here, that's what the *Swap Meet* thread is for.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Nov 19, 2011)

[

i could use a little bit of the fuel line


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 19, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> If that offends someone, they can take a ##### and stick a ###### in their ###### and swing around a ##### till their ##### pops off!



The above-quoted post deeply offends me ! I was going to give away my five NIB/NOS Stihl 090AVs, but I'm so offended I'm now going to keep them, so there :evilgrin:!!


Now on a serious note:

Free for the cost of shipping! I mention this first because these sprockets got me nailed with a non-sponsor selling infraction*. As some of you might recall, I have a large tub full of spur sprockets, some with bearings, some without. They are NOS, but most will require some light cleaning (a little oil & some fine grit sandpaper).

I can post the list, but I first need to pull the sprockets that'll fit my saws, as I've acquired a few 'new' saws :msp_ohmy: since I last revised the sprocket list. Or you can tell me what you're needing, & I'll check for you. These are spur sprockets.





* I was going to post a venomous explanation, but changed my mind. Merry Christmas, or Happy Holidays, whichever you prefer!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 19, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok,,,heres my donations,,, the only thing i am going to ask to help on the shipping is the 240 and that will only be 10.00,,,if you guys would pm me on the parts,, it will be easier for me,, that way i won't miss any one,, thanks
> 
> 
> spark screens out of poulans
> ...


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 19, 2011)

Boyz, do we really need to quote 7 pictures to reply ? Not trying to be a Scrooge...just sayin'.


----------



## super3 (Nov 19, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Boyz, do we really need to quote 7 pictures to reply ? Not trying to be a Scrooge...just sayin'.




I agree.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2011)

Quoting the pictures just makes the thread hard to follow. Go back and edit your first post as to what's claimed, as long as it hasn't been 24 hours.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 19, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Boyz, do we really need to quote 7 pictures to reply ? Not trying to be a Scrooge...just sayin'.



OK for those who dont know,,, when quoting someone that has a post with PIX imbedded,, 

*Please delete the link that has the Pic/Pics out of the quote before you submit your post,,, it only takes a few more seconds*


Oh and if you see you forgot to remove his pics,,, Please use the edit function and remove them so we all dont have to look @ the *SAME OLD PICS AGAIN*!!!!!!

OH and By the way,,, are there any tree climbers out there???? here is my *Christ*mas gift!!!!!


Bailey's - Nylon Leg Strap

A brand new set of two,,, I fired the climber I bought them for before He ever got to use them... Its a really long story!!!!!!!

First come,,, first serve!!!!! they stihl have all the tags on them,,,,

Merry *CHRIST*mas!!!!!! Ever body!!!!!!

Metals406 has spoken for em so he's getting them for postage!!!!


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 19, 2011)

*Happy* holi*days!*

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 19, 2011)

Trying to think of something cool to put on here. . .


----------



## mitch95100 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ill look around try and find something useful 

i always thought it would be funny if we all could get a Arboristsite ba humbug hat lol


----------



## little possum (Nov 19, 2011)

I do know I have a 024 *CYLINDER* with a little transfer if anyone is interested. Ill try to dig around some this week.

Edit: Cylinder, not a piston. My bad fellas


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 19, 2011)

If anyone is building a 372.. I will have..

A half wrap handlebar
Lo-pro cylinder and air filter cover
Intake horn for standard filter
Maybe some other small stuff, I have to have a looksie..
Stuff is in good shape, can see pics in my build thread

And... MERRY CHRISTMAS, I will cover shipping for the poor boys even though I am one myself!

Edit: handlebar is spoken for..


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 19, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Didn't know about this last year or I would have saved some of the stuff I already gave away! LOL Not to many want Poulan wildthing old style and new type parts but I have some stripped crank cases a top cover or two,cranks,mufflers,oil pumps,coils,etc. Got to do some searching may have some other things to add? EDIT: 2 -14" mini-mac bars and a fuel/oil tank for a mini-mac 110 I think? MORE STUFF! Handles for Poulan pro and regular Poulans ,Complete handle for Poulan 2400. Sorry but no clutch covers but I do have some clutches for them and a couple used sprockets May have one carb for each style.Starters for both styles too!And I am still digging LOL Come on guys you need a crank case or two ! LOL



Bumped this up!Added more to it!Don't want no one to miss out! :hmm3grin2orange: Mini-Mac bars are gone. Almost forgot I won't be able to get things sent out till the end of the week.I have hernia surgery Mon. morning.Hope you guys aren't in great hurry?


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Nov 19, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Don't ask for parts here, that's what the *Swap Meet* thread is for.


Well SORRY!.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 19, 2011)

just wanted to let everyone know that is getting something from me is going out first thing monday morn


----------



## bluesportster02 (Nov 19, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> just wanted to let everyone know that is getting something from me is going out first thing monday morn



thank you :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 19, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Bumped this up!Added more to it!Don't want no one to miss out! :hmm3grin2orange: Mini-Mac bars are gone. Almost forgot I won't be able to get things sent out till the end of the week.I have hernia surgery Mon. morning.Hope you guys aren't in great hurry?



Hey *CHRIST*mas isnt till DEC. 25th!!!! LOLOL!!!


----------



## sdmaker (Nov 19, 2011)

*Pioneer Farmsaw parts*

Have a few farmsaw parts if anyone is in need. what i have is in the pic except the bucking spike, forgot to include it in the pic.


air filter cover. oil pump, oil pump cover, throttle, gas cap, and the rubber av mounts on the case are spoken for.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 19, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey *CHRIST*mas isnt till DEC. 25th!!!! LOLOL!!!



Oh yea Got lots of time LOL


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 19, 2011)

sdmaker said:


> Have a few farmsaw parts if anyone is in need. what i have is in the pic except the bucking spike, forgot to include it in the pic.



I can use the air filter cover.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry for just now posting up guys, the Lombard is spoken for.


----------



## sdmaker (Nov 19, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Sorry for just now posting up guys, the Lombard is spoken for.



Dang. always a day late and a dollar short, lol.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a NOS rubber clutch cover protector for a Shindaiwa 695,680,577 and others that style.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 19, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Sorry for just now posting up guys, the Lombard is spoken for.



well crap,,, i had my hopes up for it too:bang::bang::bang::bang::bang::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Trying to think of something cool to put on here. . .



make another vise and give it away. you know, like the one i have been hounding you for a year to make!


----------



## jbighump (Nov 20, 2011)

i have what i think is a ms361 filter cover 1135 iirc its in fair shape,,,, asking for shipping


----------



## jbighump (Nov 20, 2011)

filter cover is spoken for merry early christmas to all and to all a good day:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 20, 2011)

Got some Jonsered 535 (and many others) stuff.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 20, 2011)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> make another vise and give it away. you know, like the one i have been hounding you for a year to make!



Geez, get in line man. 

Ya talking about a PH vice?


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 20, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


>



All the 015 stuff is gone.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 20, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> just wanted to let everyone know that is getting something from me is going out first thing monday morn




Your a good man, Scott ............despite what everybody says about you :msp_ohmy:  .


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 20, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Your a good man, Scott ............despite what everybody says about you :msp_ohmy:  .



i try chris


----------



## Scandy14 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have two Echo saws, 602 AND 702, complete, that needs just minor work done to get them up and going.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 20, 2011)

Scandy14 said:


> I have two Echo saws, 602 AND 702, complete, that needs just minor work done to get them up and going.



Sounds interesting?Still got them?


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 20, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Sounds interesting?Still got them?



dangit,, beat me to them,, i'm 2nd in line,,,i hope:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 20, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> dangit,, beat me to them,, i'm 2nd in line,,,i hope:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



I aint greedy I can share one?I just want the best one LOL


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 20, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I aint greedy I can share one?I just want the best one LOL



ok,, you choose,,,,, then i will take the 602:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: would make a good project for the winter


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 20, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok,, you choose,,,,, then i will take the 602:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: would make a good project for the winter



Sounds good to me!


----------



## little possum (Nov 20, 2011)

024 Cylinder is spoken for.


----------



## SugCutter (Nov 20, 2011)

*Husqvarna 42 special Gilardoni cylinder*

I have been looking for a saw for this cylinder for too long. Time to cut bait; Let me know if someone needs it.
Sug


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2011)

Way to go guys. It's fun to see guys see something they want and get a little excited


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 20, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Way to go guys. It's fun to see guys see something they want and get a little excited



thats why my wife doesn't run around the house naked anymore:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> thats why my wife doesn't run around the house naked anymore:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



I was waiting on something like that, lol.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 20, 2011)

just wanted to put this out there,, i have an extra 16" bar for a poulan/echo,, has poulan on it,, its 3/8lp 50 gauge,,, i perfer the 14" b/c's myself,, anyone want it shoot me a pm


----------



## sdmaker (Nov 20, 2011)

Man i gotta start watchin this thread closer. been looking for a project saw I can afford all day on craigslist and ebay. turns out i should be lookin here lol.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 20, 2011)

i got some poulan 3800 parts and some poulan 42cc parts that's been setting around the poulan 42cc is compleat but minus the piston and cylinder and bar and chain. for cost of shipping i'm over runned by these parts


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok, I thought of one off the top of my head. I have a brand new air filter for what I believe to be for a 3120xp. Yours for the cost of shipping.

More to come!

EDIT: Gone to a good home!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Good deal guys. Enjoy this thread every year. I will find something good to put up here in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got a few things to add here.....

Nice 026 fuel tank.

12mm 044 jug.

660 big bore kit (older version but never used)

I'll probably find some more....


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a few things to add here.....
> 
> Nice 026 fuel tank.
> 
> ...



Jacob J got the BB kit...


----------



## atvguns (Nov 20, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Jacob J got the BB kit...



:bang:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 20, 2011)

Brad I am wondering about youre mighty 390? I will give you double the shipping cost!  Ok good thread I will dig around, I have a bunch of bars, a stock 660 muffler complete. A bunch of stock 44-460 front muffler plates. A 372 half wrap with a slight bend, easy to straighten. I will look around tomorrow.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 20, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a few things to add here.....
> 
> Nice 026 fuel tank.
> 
> ...



BB Kit and 12mm jug.......gone.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 20, 2011)

660 muffler, and a bar or two spoken for!


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay.... So I got a deal for one lucky person here!! 




READY




SET




GO



One NOS Poulan piston kit 530010643 for a 4000, PP385 or PP395


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 21, 2011)

Poulan 4000 piston is GONE........

Didn't figure that would take long.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 21, 2011)

roanoker494 said:


> poulan 4000 piston is gone........
> 
> Didn't figure that would take long.



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a few things I can send out the door-

12mm 044 jug, has a couple of nicks but would make a fine runner

One set, NOS Homelite 925 thin rings

More to come.


----------



## little possum (Nov 21, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Ok, I thought of one off the top of my head. I have a brand new air filter for what I believe to be for a 3120xp. Yours for the cost of shipping.


I dont need it, but if nobody else is interested in a few days. Ill cover the shipping to my house


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 21, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I have a few things I can send out the door-
> 
> 12mm 044 jug, has a couple of nicks but would make a fine runner
> 
> ...



I don't have a use for for the jug right now but you never know, I'll give it a day or two to see if there are any members that need it.


I'm headed out to the shop right now and see what I can find for this thread.


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 21, 2011)

The handlebar is taken and I think the top cover for the 372 is spoken for. I will try to get them shipped before the holiday. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brad I am wondering about youre mighty 390? I will give you double the shipping cost!  Ok good thread I will dig around, I have a bunch of bars, a stock 660 muffler complete. A bunch of stock 44-460 front muffler plates. A 372 half wrap with a slight bend, easy to straighten. I will look around tomorrow.



Well, I was going to throw it in here, but since you asked for it, you're disqualified


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Well, I was going to throw it in here, but since you asked for it, you're disqualified



Dibs on the 390... :msp_w00t:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2011)

Wicked500R said:


> Dibs on the 390... :msp_w00t:



You're referring to a MS390, correct?


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> You're referring to a MS390, correct?



Nahh.. its all orange and ends in XP..:redface:


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 21, 2011)

This was the first pipe I built. I built it for my 42cc wild thing. The program I used was junk. I saw no gains, it came out way too small. It _may_ work OK on a 36cc poulan. Pipes have to be built according to the port timing of the saw, to work properly. Don't _expect_ to see any gains, but you may get lucky. If anything the saw will sound cool as heck, annoy the neighbors, and it's free.


----------



## sdmaker (Nov 21, 2011)

Ill take one. And I don't care what color it is lol. 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 21, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a few things to add here.....
> 
> Nice 026 fuel tank.
> 
> ...



These parts all have a new home. Merry Christmas Friends.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 21, 2011)

All my 044 cylinders are gone, three are headed out to members.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 21, 2011)

so i don't have to send half dozen emails and get confused i wanted to let everyone know that got something from me your item is on its way by usps,,well except for eds since he got the saw,,,, merry christmas


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 21, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> This was the first pipe I built. I built it for my 42cc wild thing. The program I used was junk. I saw no gains, it came out way too small. It _may_ work OK on a 36cc poulan. Pipes have to be built according to the port timing of the saw, to work properly. Don't _expect_ to see any gains, but you may get lucky. If anything the saw will sound cool as heck, annoy the neighbors, and it's free.



now that would be fun to run on my little 42cc poulan with the 12" b/c i have on it ,, how much for the shipping?????? or do i need to get on my knees and beg


----------



## SugCutter (Nov 21, 2011)

SugCutter said:


> I have been looking for a saw for this cylinder for too long. Time to cut bait; Let me know if someone needs it.
> Sug


Cylinder has a new home. Merry Christmas All


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 21, 2011)

Scandy14 said:


> I have two Echo saws, 602 AND 702, complete, that needs just minor work done to get them up and going.





tbone75 said:


> Sounds interesting?Still got them?





o8f150 said:


> dangit,, beat me to them,, i'm 2nd in line,,,i hope:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



dang you guys are quick. i was just gonna restart this thread when i saw brad had already done so (thanks brad). then i see these posts and i'm thinking "alright, the twin to my JD70V" then i see you guys done swooped in. good on ya. now, i'm gonna go look through my parts and get in on the fun. merry thanksgiving and happy christmas everyone.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Geez, get in line man.
> 
> Ya talking about a PH vice?



yes sir that's the one. there's a cool sawbuck in it for ya if i get put at the top of the list, i mean i can wait my turn...


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 21, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> now that would be fun to run on my little 42cc poulan with the 12" b/c i have on it ,, how much for the shipping?????? or do i need to get on my knees and beg



Another member pm'd me before you, If he decides not to take it... I'll send it your way, free shipping.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 21, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Another member pm'd me before you, If he decides not to take it... I'll send it your way, free shipping.



thanks ed,,your a good man


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Nov 21, 2011)

Not much but maybe somebody needs some parts. doesnt come with a bar. seems to be set up but i havent messed with it.

XL-12






Spoken for sorry


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 21, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> If that offends someone, they can take a ##### and stick a ###### in their ###### and swing around a ##### till their ##### pops off!



Jesus likes this.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 21, 2011)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Jesus likes this.



What's not to like? Gave me an excuse to over use the pound key. . . The only foul language is that imagined in the readers mind. :tongue2:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 21, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> What's not to like? Gave me an excuse to over use the pound key. . . The only foul language is that imagined in the readers mind. :tongue2:



Darwin likes this, too. Or perhaps more accurately, is mildly amused. 

(And don't let it get around, but Jesus would know what the pound signs mean.)


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2011)

I must be gettin' old, because I wish to give these away...........

They are startin' to get on my nerves.......

Their bus broke down here a week ago, and I offered to let them stay upstairs.....

My wife has moved back to her mother's house for now, I don't know why.............

These gals are quite helpful and eager, but the only english that they know is: "U waan nutha beeeah?"



View attachment 208117


Anyone that wants them has to pay for the bus charter......


----------



## sdmaker (Nov 21, 2011)

Fish said:


> I must be gettin' old, because I wish to give these away...........
> 
> They are startin' to get on my nerves.......
> 
> ...


----------



## mitch95100 (Nov 21, 2011)

Who wants a box of poulan pro 42cc parts?? lol except the carb P&C and few other minor things lol


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2011)

sdmaker said:


> Fish said:
> 
> 
> > I must be gettin' old, because I wish to give these away...........
> ...


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 21, 2011)

mitch95100 said:


> Who wants a box of poulan pro 42cc parts?? lol except the carb P&C and few other minor things lol



I have 4 boxes of that stuff!They took a few pieces LOL


----------



## DSS (Nov 21, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I can use the air filter cover.



I've got one. Send me your address.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm only asking shipping costs, about $5-$8.
> 
> This is a 372 big bore piston. I shortened the skirts to match those in a MS460, but ended up going a different route.
> 
> ...



These are still available.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 21, 2011)

sdmaker said:


> Fish said:
> 
> 
> > I must be gettin' old, because I wish to give these away...........
> ...


----------



## little possum (Nov 21, 2011)

Brad, will that cover work on a 044/440? Guess I should learn my Steel parts


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2011)

little possum said:


> Brad, will that cover work on a 044/440? Guess I should learn my Steel parts



Yes it should.


----------



## little possum (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, Ill let these guys get a chance to check this thread, and if nobody else needs it, Ill have shipping headed your way


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2011)

little possum said:


> Well, Ill let these guys get a chance to check this thread, and if nobody else needs it, Ill have shipping headed your way



It's yours for the taking. Let me know though, as there is another asking for it.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> It's yours for the taking. Let me know though, as there is another asking for it.



I can use the BB 372 piston.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I can use the BB 372 piston.



Consider it done.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Consider it done. Just to make sure, you did see where the skirts were trimmed to match a 460 piston, correct?



Yes, that's not an issue. This piston will not be going into a BB 372.


----------



## mark360T (Nov 21, 2011)

I've got a few things I could give away. I have a Stihl starter handle and rope from a farm boss. A new .325 9 pin rim that fits stihl/husky, 3 short barrel husky/poulan/stihl screnches, a 14" S52 oregon safety chain used, Husky 334T clutch and sproket assy. A few poulan clutches. And one 5/32 diamond bit for dremel and other rotary tools for chainsaw sharpening. And one T27 allen wrench.


----------



## young (Nov 21, 2011)

young said:


> free exhaust screen!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still got few more if anybody needs some.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 21, 2011)

mark360T said:


> I've got a few things I could give away. I have a Stihl starter handle and rope from a farm boss. A new .325 9 pin rim that fits stihl/husky, 3 short barrel husky/poulan/stihl screnches, a 14" S52 oregon safety chain used, Husky 334T clutch and sproket assy. A few poulan clutches. And one 5/32 diamond bit for dremel and other rotary tools for chainsaw sharpening. And one T27 allen wrench.



Well...I could use the the 325 rim the screnches and dremel bit. Thats a little better LOL


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 21, 2011)

mark360T said:


> I've got a few things I could give away. I have a Stihl starter handle and rope from a farm boss. A new .325 9 pin rim that fits stihl/husky, 3 short barrel husky/poulan/stihl screnches, a 14" S52 oregon safety chain used, Husky 334T clutch and sproket assy. A few poulan clutches. And one 5/32 diamond bit for dremel and other rotary tools for chainsaw sharpening. And one T27 allen wrench.



T27 Allen or do you mean a Torx? If it is a long torx I could use that for sure, the Stihl dealer is the only people who carry them and they want a arm and a leg.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 21, 2011)

Good to see this happening again. I'll surely find something you guys can fight over.


----------



## mark360T (Nov 21, 2011)

The T27 is a torx but it looks like an allen wrench.


----------



## mark360T (Nov 21, 2011)

mark360T said:


> I've got a few things I could give away. I have a Stihl starter handle and rope from a farm boss. A new .325 9 pin rim that fits stihl/husky, 3 short barrel husky/poulan/stihl screnches, a 14" S52 oregon safety chain used, Husky 334T clutch and sproket assy. A few poulan clutches. And one 5/32 diamond bit for dremel and other rotary tools for chainsaw sharpening. And one T27 allen wrench.



What I now have left is the Oregon 14" S52 safety chain, used Husky clutch and sprocket parts for 334T, starter handle and rope, poulan clutches, and T27 allen wrench.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 21, 2011)

mark360T said:


> What I now have left is the Oregon 14" S52 safety chain, used Husky clutch and sprocket parts for 334T, starter handle and rope, poulan clutches, and T27 allen wrench.



if they are available i could use the chain,,starter handle/rope and allen


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is a Mac 6 carcass that someone is welcome to, it is pretty much just the covers you see and all the guts are gone. Also have a old Sears D44 torn apart if anyone wants parts and a Sears G44 that is locked up tight but looks complete. I still have a 288xp inner bucking spike also.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone got a Solo Twin they would want to give me for Christmas?












Oh shoot! I just disqualified myself


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 21, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> T27 Allen or do you mean a Torx? If it is a long torx I could use that for sure, the Stihl dealer is the only people who carry them and they want a arm and a leg.



PM me your addy,
Wiha T27x200mm OK?


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 21, 2011)

i still have these new style homelite carcasses and plastic,,, also i have 2 fly wheels for them


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone got a Solo Twin they would want to give me for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dumbazz,, you just goofed up bad,, to the corner with you,, no begging on this thread


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone got a Solo Twin they would want to give me for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't have a Solo Twin but I believe I have theses in the basement somewhere....... They are twins anyway......


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> dumbazz,, you just goofed up bad,, to the corner with you,, no begging on this thread



I know, I know. I'm so sorry. I just couldn't help myself Truth be told, I would be like a little kid at Christmas if I ever was able to get one of these!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 21, 2011)

Brad I'll take the ms260 filter if no one else needs it.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2011)

I've got a good Husky 365 P&C if anyone is in need. I'd rather it go to someone that needs it, not someone that just wants to keep it around.

Thanks

EDIT: P&C are spoken for.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Brad I'll take the ms260 filter if no one else needs it.



Randy, if ya need a filter, I'm sure I have one here for ya.


----------



## little possum (Nov 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> It's yours for the taking. Let me know though, as there is another asking for it.


Let them get it Brad.  Thanks for the offer


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 22, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Randy, if ya need a filter, I'm sure I have one here for ya.



I got the one from Brad. Thanks for the offer Will.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 22, 2011)

A few items from my box of "Where did these come from?" parts.

Some treasure , and some trash :msp_sad:. 

Chainsaw parts mic pictures by antoniosalieri - Photobucket


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 22, 2011)

Not saw related, but I'm sure many of us like guns also. Here's a new never used Lee powder measuring kit. Free to a good home. 











*Spoken for and some of the 30.06 brass.*


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 22, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Not saw related, but I'm sure many of us like guns also. Here's a new never used Lee powder measuring kit. Free to a good home.



I have one of those, I recommend it.


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 22, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Not saw related, but I'm sure many of us like guns also. Here's a new never used Lee powder measuring kit. Free to a good home.


 I have one also if any one needs it,They are quite accurate. I also have some 12 Ga. AA gray's both lite and dark and some Nitro27's and STS's if any one needs some.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm still have a lot of stuff to go through.

Anybody need any 30.06 brass? I think I have some 30/30 brass also.


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 22, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I'm still have a lot of stuff to go through.
> 
> Anybody need any 30.06 brass? I think I have some 30/30 brass also.


 Are they ported or stock?:jester:


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 22, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Are they ported or stock?:jester:



Just muff modded. :msp_smile:


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 22, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Just muff modded. :msp_smile:


 I don't think them are legal without a class 3.


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 22, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Anybody need any 30.06 brass?


I could use maybe another 25 pcs.? Will PM info., if they're gone, no biggie.
Merry Christmas !


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 22, 2011)

Guys that got the 372 parts from me, I shipped them today. Merry Christmas


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 22, 2011)

Did someone say class 3 ???:jester:


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 22, 2011)

Wicked500R said:


> Did someone say class 3 ???:jester:


 Yes you used to have a class 3 licence to leagly own a supressor.There has been talk that all you need now is dead presidents. I am not sure.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 22, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Yes you used to have a class 3 licence to leagly own a supressor.There has been talk that all you need now is dead presidents. I am not sure.



Both right. You submit a $200 "transfer fee" and get a tax stamp. It takes a little time but almost anyone with a clear record can get one now. You must maintain the stamp and can only sell it to a dealer or another approved person (who must also get the tax stamp) each time it is sold.

They are rather neat...


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 22, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> I could use maybe another 25 pcs.? Will PM info., if they're gone, no biggie.
> Merry Christmas !



You got um.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 22, 2011)

diggers_dad said:


> Both right. You submit a $200 "transfer fee" and get a tax stamp. It takes a little time but almost anyone with a clear record can get one now. You must maintain the stamp and can only sell it to a dealer or another approved person (who must also get the tax stamp) each time it is sold.
> 
> They are rather neat...



Yes they are! LOL I had a regular FFL for 9 years always wanted to go that next step to class 3!But the cost for that was way way out there!


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 22, 2011)

I got a "mystery" rifle clip, I'll post pics this eve.


----------



## little possum (Nov 22, 2011)

Dont forget about the BATF just walking through your front door to do a search anytime they want too, when you have the class 3. Just what I have heard. I dont really have need for silencers or full autos..


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 22, 2011)

little possum said:


> Dont forget about the BATF just walking through your front door to do a search anytime they want too, when you have the class 3. Just what I have heard. I dont really have need for silencers or full autos..



They can do that with a regular FFL also!Any time they like!


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 22, 2011)

My powder measure is off to a new reloading bench.


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 22, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Yes you used to have a class 3 licence to leagly own a supressor.There has been talk that all you need now is dead presidents. I am not sure.




Yea, also for owning a whole lot of other evil fun items !! I'm not up on the current laws but I know some states are starting to pass some VERY gun friendly laws !

I will check my boxes of crapola.. I'm sure I have some gun/reloading stuff I can post up here .


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 22, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I got a "mystery" rifle clip, I'll post pics this eve.


:msp_biggrin: If it happens to be for a Browning A-Bolt, 30-06, I'd be happy to give it a new home (since you seem to be clearing out your 30-06 stuff).


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 22, 2011)

My cousin is getting a silencer for his pistol. It takes about 6 months just to get the permit. I'm like little possum, i just have no need for that stuff. i think its great that a man can get one and all, but sure is a lot of hassle it seems....


----------



## Wood Cutter (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmmmm think I got some Jonsered stuff, let me check in the shop.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Nov 22, 2011)

So I have a complete Jonsered saw, I know nothing about it, dosent have a model number on it that I can find, says made in Sweden and what I believe to be a serial number which is 1517511. If anybody knows what model it is maybe they could shed some light on it. Yours for shipping cost


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 22, 2011)

Wood Cutter said:


> So I have a complete Jonsered saw, I know nothing about it, dosent have a model number on it that I can find, says made in Sweden and what I believe to be a serial number which is 1517511. If anybody knows what model it is maybe they could shed some light on it. Yours for shipping cost




I like Jred saws! Any chances of pictures?


----------



## Wood Cutter (Nov 22, 2011)

Chris J, I can text pics if you can p.m. me a number to sent em too


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 22, 2011)

Got a new aftermarket ms361 air filter.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Nov 22, 2011)

After looking and researching a bit, it looks like a 49SP.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 22, 2011)

Wood Cutter said:


> Chris J, I can text pics if you can p.m. me a number to sent em too



I'll send it via PM.


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 22, 2011)

My turn again. I hadn't been thinking about non-chainsaw stuff until you guys started that.
I've got an XM Xpress radio receiver + car kit. I used it for a year off/on but didn't renew after that. It's been sitting in my desk drawer for a year.

Edit: spoken for


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dug through one of my boxes and found a few things.

Take a look here and let me know if you want anything

Free parts pictures by Roanoker494 - Photobucket

Very rough 272xp muffler, rough 372xp muffler, 372xp flywheel with sheared key, repaired 372xp clutch side case, 272xpg case with some rot, 288xp spikes, Husky 50 Rancher chain brake handle(only fits the early white top model), Weedeater Featherlite trimmer fuel tank, turn signal switch for 90 Jeep Cherokee.

Still have the Mac 6


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 22, 2011)

hey Roanoker494 how bad is the rot on the 272xp cases? if it's not to bad i'll take them i been looking for something to keep me busy over the hoildays.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 22, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> They can do that with a regular FFL also!Any time they like!



Also a C&R. You'd best have your books in order if you wanna roll with that crowd.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll have to dig a bit to see what I can throw out here. Got lots of Homelite XL-12/SXL family parts, front tank McCulloch parts (200, 250, etc), and some other stuff i can't remember right now. Let me know whatcha need and if I have it to spare it's yours for shipping cost....



Chris J. said:


> Free for the cost of shipping! I mention this first because these sprockets got me nailed with a non-sponsor selling infraction*. As some of you might recall, I have a large tub full of spur sprockets, some with bearings, some without. They are NOS, but most will require some light cleaning (a little oil & some fine grit sandpaper).
> 
> I can post the list, but I first need to pull the sprockets that'll fit my saws, as I've acquired a few 'new' saws :msp_ohmy: since I last revised the sprocket list. Or you can tell me what you're needing, & I'll check for you. These are spur sprockets.
> 
> * I was going to post a venomous explanation, but changed my mind. Merry Christmas, or Happy Holidays, whichever you prefer!



Hiya Chris,
I'd like to see the list of spur sprockets you have left. I could use a .404 drum for a Homelite 900D, and one for an AH58 powered Mono/Wards WD60. That's an obscure one I know....



o8f150 said:


> dangit,, beat me to them,, i'm 2nd in line,,,i hope:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



I was under the impression that you'd sworn off Echos..........:jester:



Jacob J. said:


> I have a few things I can send out the door-
> 
> 12mm 044 jug, has a couple of nicks but would make a fine runner
> 
> ...



Jacob I could use the NOS Homelite 925 rings if they don't already have a home.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> hey Roanoker494 how bad is the rot on the 272xp cases? if it's not to bad i'll take them i been looking for something to keep me busy over the hoildays.



Probably in the worst possible place it could be.........


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 23, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> Probably in the worst possible place it could be.........



yea thats in the worst place possible.but can it sanded down and fixed or are they preety well gone?


----------



## little possum (Nov 23, 2011)

I may have a set of cases. Cant remember if something was broke or not. Ill try to check.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 23, 2011)

This is the mystery rifle clip. It was in a box of reloading stuff I inherited. I have no idea what it fits. There is mostly 30.30 and 30.06 stuff in the box.
A 30.30 round fits in (a little tight) but I think it would work. The only marking on the clip is the "Pat applied for". Free to a good home.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 23, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Also a C&R. You'd best have your books in order if you wanna roll with that crowd.



I gave it up because of all the red tape they kept adding!I worked out of my house just for fun.Never made much money any way.But it sure was fun! LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a wrap handle for a 009 if anyone needs it?Reed valve too. Gave it away once but they ended up not needing it.Already in a box!Who needs it?


----------



## young (Nov 23, 2011)

screens have been shipped out already for those who wanted them.

alsoTHANKS BRAD


----------



## Somesawguy (Nov 23, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> This is the mystery rifle clip. It was in a box of reloading stuff I inherited. I have no idea what it fits. There is mostly 30.30 and 30.06 stuff in the box.
> A 30.30 round fits in (a little tight) but I think it would work. The only marking on the clip is the "Pat applied for". Free to a good home.



It must go to an old bolt gun. I looked around, but couldn't find anything that really matched. Maybe a remington or Mossberg.


----------



## Carl Anderson (Nov 23, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> Dug through one of my boxes and found a few things.
> 
> Take a look here and let me know if you want anything
> 
> ...



You sure that Husky 50 chain brake handle only fits the white top model? I did a hack job repair on my buddy's Husky 50 (orange and gray) with a broken chain brake handle and it looks pretty darn close other than his is orange, not gray. I'd love to be able to fix it right for him but I obviously don't want to take a part that won't work.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> yea thats in the worst place possible.but can it sanded down and fixed or are they preety well gone?



Yes, just sand it down and run it. I have saved a few saws like that, including my ms361. It runs just fine! It looks like the mating surface is fine, and that is what is the most important.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 23, 2011)

ok thanks for the help epicklein22.and Roanoker494 you have a pm on the 272xp cases


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 23, 2011)

My Poulan 3400 parts are up for grabs, 20 photos in the link.

Note: The AF cover, & recoil cover w/ guts are spoken for.

Poulan 3400 chainsaw pictures by antoniosalieri - Photobucket


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 23, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> My Poulan 3400 parts are up for grabs, 20 photos in the link.
> 
> Note: The AF cover, & recoil cover w/ guts are spoken for.
> 
> Poulan 3400 chainsaw pictures by antoniosalieri - Photobucket



Couple pics of the 2400 Handle.Front AV is gone but the rear springs are there.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 23, 2011)

Somesawguy said:


> It must go to an old bolt gun. I looked around, but couldn't find anything that really matched. Maybe a remington or Mossberg.



If it were angled on the bottom I'd say it's a reproduction .303" Enfield piece. I know some of the Enfield clips look like that on the sides.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 23, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> My Poulan 3400 parts are up for grabs, 20 photos in the link.
> 
> Note: The AF cover, & recoil cover w/ guts are spoken for.
> 
> Poulan 3400 chainsaw pictures by antoniosalieri - Photobucket




pm sent Chris J


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is an older Craftsman Powersharp. It is missing the starter cover for it. The compression feels good. PM if your interested. Shipping cost only of course.


















EDIT: Gone


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is a hodge podge of Homelite, Mac, and Lombardo stuff. PM if interested. The cover I think are for PM605-610. XL12 fuel tank and clutch cover.






EDIT: XL 12 stuff is gone.

EDIT AGAIN: ALL gone


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 23, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Couple pics of the 2400 Handle.Front AV is gone but the rear springs are there.




Those AV springs look better than the ones that I have!

TIA!


EDIT--If my PM box gets full, make a post to let me know. It's now time to go shopping & start getting ready for the family feast tomorrow.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 23, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Those AV springs look better than the ones that I have!
> 
> TIA!



Good! Its all yours LOL Just PM me your address is all I need.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 23, 2011)

i got a homelite Xl auto complete running untill the starter recoil pulley broke in half on it and broke a few teeth off the fly wheel.it's free to a good home for the cost of shipping. i got everything exsept them 2 parts thats broken and the bar and chain.


EDIT: sorry for the confusion this is a top handle trim saw. sorry again for the confusing everyone


----------



## little possum (Nov 23, 2011)

Cant find half the stuff I thought I had. Maybe time to clean up.

Did find a Lombard Little Lightening recoil cover while I was lookin for CHRISTmas decorations. Free to a good home. Never even heard of the saw, and dont know where the part came from.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 23, 2011)

ok found some more parts in my shed tonight after getting bored and deciding to go do something . this is what i found 

got a few parts for a poulan xxv well everything exspt the piston and cylinder and flywheel and carb.

got a few homelite xl12 recoils and air filter top.

got a few chraftsman 3416 parts all but the piston and cylinder 

and last but not least found a few poulan 4218av parts everything but the piston and cylinder on it.


all for the price of shipping to a good home


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 23, 2011)

Way to keep it going guys. The giving spirit is alive and well



PS- Don't bother posting pics of the Twin Solo, just send me a PM


----------



## DarkTimber (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Arrowhead can't use the clip but to the best of my remberance sort of looks like one that goes to one of the old Remington self loading rifles as they were called. Might be wrong but sort of looks like one.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 23, 2011)

Carl Anderson said:


> You sure that Husky 50 chain brake handle only fits the white top model? I did a hack job repair on my buddy's Husky 50 (orange and gray) with a broken chain brake handle and it looks pretty darn close other than his is orange, not gray. I'd love to be able to fix it right for him but I obviously don't want to take a part that won't work.



100% positive of it, the difference is where the handle mounts to the cover. This handle will only fit on a cover with the part number 501 76 46-01.

Look at the circled areas on these illustrations
50 Rancher cover





Later 50, 51 and 55 cover


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 23, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> Dug through one of my boxes and found a few things.
> 
> Take a look here and let me know if you want anything
> 
> ...



372 muffler and 272xpg cases are gone. I will try to dig through some more boxes over the weekend to find more goodies. I will also have go through the "scrap pile" because I am pretty sure there are couple complete-ish saws that I could part with.

EDIT:
The 272 muffler is gone now


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 24, 2011)

Let's get this bumped back to page one, eh?

I've got my wife looking over my shoulder for the next four days (What are you doing? Are you buying that? What do you mean you're giving it away? Who's paying shipping? What's it going to cost? Etc.), so bear with me if I'm a little slow getting back to you.


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 24, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Let's get this bumped back to page one, eh?
> 
> I've got my wife looking over my shoulder for the next four days (What are you doing? Are you buying that? What do you mean you're giving it away? Who's paying shipping? What's it going to cost? Etc.), so bear with me if I'm a little slow getting back to you.



Holy Chit! I got the exact same issue..


----------



## young (Nov 24, 2011)

turkey day give a away





*one* new honda air filter. fits

ACURA RSX *2002 - 2006*
ACURA CSX *2006 - 2006*
HONDA CIVIC SI* 2002 - 2005*
HONDA CR-V *2002 - 2006*
HONDA ELEMENT *2003 - 2007*

just cover shipping


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 24, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Let's get this bumped back to page one, eh?
> 
> I've got my wife looking over my shoulder for the next four days (What are you doing? Are you buying that? What do you mean you're giving it away? Who's paying shipping? What's it going to cost? Etc.), so bear with me if I'm a little slow getting back to you.




Sell something and give her ALL of the money. That usually gets the blood pressure back in check around here. I got a bunch of blowers listed right in time for leaf season, and dropped her some cash. She actually gave me some of it back the other day when I found a smokin' deal on a Stihl trimmer and Shinny edger that P.O. "can't get to run" on CL. That is the first time my wife has actually given me the cash to go pick up my CL finds. I have decided to keep all of my deals "above the table" effective immediately.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 24, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Got some Jonsered 535 (and many others) stuff.



Still looking for a home.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 24, 2011)

Once again fellows. I have lots of Homelite XL-12/SXL series parts and some McCulloch large frame front tank (200/250/300/etc) parts. Let me know whatcha need, and I'll send it to you for shipping cost if I have it.




Tree Wacker said:


> ok found some more parts in my shed tonight after getting bored and deciding to go do something . this is what i found
> 
> *got a few parts for a poulan xxv well everything exspt the piston and cylinder and flywheel and carb.*
> 
> ...



Are those Poulan XXV parts from an S25-CVA? I could use the AV buffer mounts if you have them.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 24, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Once again fellows. I have lots of Homelite XL-12/SXL series parts and some McCulloch large frame front tank (200/250/300/etc) parts. Let me know whatcha need, and I'll send it to you for shipping cost if I have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no here's one just like the one i got. let me know what you need i got everything exsept the recoil pully and the P&C and bar and chain and carb for it but everything i got someplace .
POULAN MICRO XXV CHAINSAW (USED) FOR PARTS OR REPAIR | eBay


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 24, 2011)

No interest in any of these Chainsaw parts mic pictures by antoniosalieri - Photobucket :msp_confused:? 

I figured the Husqvarna recoil, & the Jonsered parts would get some takers.


----------



## tomdcoker (Nov 24, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Once again fellows. I have lots of Homelite XL-12/SXL series parts and some McCulloch large frame front tank (200/250/300/etc) parts. Let me know whatcha need, and I'll send it to you for shipping cost if I have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need a top cover for a 890 gas tank if one of those will work. Tom P S I have some Homelite and Poulan parts saws I will try to list in the next couple days.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 24, 2011)

i am to tired and full to get a pic,, but i have a brand spankin new stihl chain,,, 16",,60dl 50 gauge full chisel,, pm me if you want it


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 24, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i am to tired and full to get a pic,, but i have a brand spankin new stihl chain,,, 16",,60dl 50 gauge full chisel,, pm me if you want it



this chain as a new home already


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 24, 2011)

to the guys that have gotten something from me,,,,,do me a favor,, let me know when your item gets there so i can stop paseing the floor


----------



## sdmaker (Nov 24, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> to the guys that have gotten something from me,,,,,do me a favor,, let me know when your item gets there so i can stop paseing the floor



Same here, lol.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Nov 24, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> No interest in any of these Chainsaw parts mic pictures by antoniosalieri - Photobucket :msp_confused:?
> 
> I figured the Husqvarna recoil, & the Jonsered parts would get some takers.



I think They were all to busy staring at that nice A$$, to even worry about a chainsaw! 
Ines Sainz..... :drool:


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 25, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I think They were all to busy staring at that nice A$$, to even worry about a chainsaw!
> Ines Sainz..... :drool:



LOL! I had forgotten that I included that photo. Just wanted to see if anyone bothered to go through the entire album. Maybe in my next album I should include the *NSFW* photo :msp_sneaky:.


----------



## sdmaker (Nov 25, 2011)

> Maybe in my next album I should include the NSFW photo



opcorn:


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 25, 2011)

sdmaker said:


> opcorn:



Don't tell anyone, it's a secret--Click the link in my signature.


----------



## sdmaker (Nov 25, 2011)

dont tell anyone, but i already have


----------



## Carl Anderson (Nov 25, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> 100% positive of it, the difference is where the handle mounts to the cover. This handle will only fit on a cover with the part number 501 76 46-01.



OK, well thanks very much for checking, I was hoping it would work but oh well. Guess the erector set and computer part handle repair will have to suffice. It works, just looks funny.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 25, 2011)

Everybody's stuff that I haven't already sent went out today.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Nov 25, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Everybody's stuff that I haven't already sent went out today.



Ed Your stuff will be shipping out tomorrow hopefully if I find a box!  
Got the MO today


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 25, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Ed Your stuff will be shipping out tomorrow hopefully if I find a box!
> Got the MO today



No hurry, thanks Jacob!


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 25, 2011)

I should get everything sent out the first of the week for you guys.Moving around better today LOL


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 25, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I should get everything sent out the first of the week for you guys.Moving around better today LOL



I'm glad you're recovering well, John. I was stupid and overworked this arm of mine too soon so now I am paying the price. I didn't sleep very much last night because of it. For some reason I keep thinking I'm 21 years old and bulletproof. I hope you demonstrate more common sense than I do. 

When I think about that, the pain started coming back about the time I picked up that old moldy Husky...I wonder...

Do you smell that???


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 25, 2011)

diggers_dad said:


> I'm glad you're recovering well, John. I was stupid and overworked this arm of mine too soon so now I am paying the price. I didn't sleep very much last night because of it. For some reason I keep thinking I'm 21 years old and bulletproof. I hope you demonstrate more common sense than I do.
> 
> When I think about that, the pain started coming back about the time I picked up that old moldy Husky...I wonder...
> 
> Do you smell that???



That dang Jerry has got to you too!  I like to think I can do what I did way back then? LOL I didn't do just what I should have the first couple days!I guess I felt to good after the patch job LOL But doing better today I think.I think you better just send that old moldy Husky up here! I don't want you to hurt your self LOL I will take care of it and the shipping.No problem LOL


----------



## muddawg (Nov 25, 2011)

theese are supposedly stihl 024/026- .325- 7pin rim sprockets

HOWEVER !...I have 2 sized inside dimensions

measure your inside dimensions from flat to valley and pm me your measurements

MAYBE I have what you need !...maybe i dont !

HAPPY HO-HO-HO !

mike







who wants a .045 depth gauge


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 25, 2011)

muddawg said:


> theese are supposedly stihl 024/026- .325- 7pin rim sprockets
> 
> HOWEVER !...I have 2 sized inside dimensions
> 
> ...



PM sent Muddawg


----------



## muddawg (Nov 26, 2011)

depth gauge and rim sprockets

GONE !


----------



## muddawg (Nov 26, 2011)

shipping is gonna be 5.25 in the states
anyone want to be really accurate with theyre angles
LOLOL


----------



## muddawg (Nov 26, 2011)

file jig 

GONE !


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 26, 2011)

Got a copy of the Fast and Furious 4 on dvd up for grabs, I bought it yesterday at the Black Friday sale thinking it was the first part. Has been opened and watched once but I have no use for two copies of the same movie.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 26, 2011)

Someone asked about the list of spur sprockets, so here goes a long list. If this causes problems, I'll delete it, & EM to anyone interested.

Chainsaw Sprockets 
(revised November 26, 2011) 

1. Nearly all sprockets listed are spur sprockets, except where noted. 
2. Nearly all are NOS, but none are in packaging/boxes.
3. Some will require light cleaning.
4. The bearings might require some extra cleaning & lubricating.
5. Not all of the sockets include the bearing cage, and some do not use bearings. 
6. Some of the chainsaw makes & models were also sold under different brand names & models. This list does not include all variations.
7. FORMAT: Quantity, country of origin, sprocket number, pitch, makes & models of chainsaws, MSRP, discount price found.
*NOTE: Prices are for reference only.*

(16) USA, N207-A7, 3/8.….Pioneer--Wildcat, 11-10, 11-20,
11-30, P-40, 1200, 2200, P50. 

(1) ???, ???, XL-33-A7, 081...???

(3) USA, N302-137 (B7?), 404.….Husqvarna--185, 285, 1100, 2100, CD2100XP, 2101XP, 181, 281, 298.

(1) Canada, Oregon, 10615, no rim…???

(1) USA, N301-A8, 3/8
(5) USA, N301-A7, 3/8
Husqvarna--A65, 65L, A77, 160, 163, 180S, 263, 280S, 380S, 280CD, 480

(4) USA, N216-A7, 3/8.….(2) USA, N216-A7, 3/8...
Skil---330, 335, 340B, 1630, 1644, 1645

(5) Canada, Sabre, N206-B7, 404
(6) USA, N206-A7, 3/8...
Pioneer--700, 750, 11-50, 11-60, 14-10, 14-20, 14-50, 1200A, 1750, 1850, 2270, S2400, S2460, 3071, 3200, 3270, P38, P41, P51, P52, P55, P60, P61, P62, Farmsaw

(2) Canada, N178-B7, 404.….McCulloch--CP-80, SP-81, SP-81E

(4) USA, N150-A7, 3/8...2 w/ bearings, 2 no bearings… Homelite--XL MINI, SXL MINI AO, AL10 prior to Sept ‘69 2-¾” clutch 9/16” shaft

(1) USA, 325, N503-L8, 325.….???


(1) USA, N260-A7, 3/8.….Jonsered--45, M-50, M50AV, M51, M-52, 52E, M-521, 451E, 451EY, 49SP

(2) ???…XG162...118...A8.….???

(5) USA, N303-L8, 325...
(2) USA, N303-A7, 3/8...
Husqvarna--140S, 240S, 240SE, 240SG, 340, 440-44, 444 PRACTICA 40, RANCHER 40

(1) USA, N118-A7, 3/8, no bearings…..Sears David Bradley-- New Lightweights

(5) USA, N118-L8, 325.….Sears David Bradley--New Lightweights with ½” shaft

(3) USA, N218-L8, 325, no bearings…..Sears David Bradley--New Lightweights 

(1) ???...3/6...???...7T.….???

(1) USA...3/8...778...A7.….???

(1) Canada...Oregon...TA...13060...no sprocket…..???

(2) USA, N227-A7, 3/8...
(1) N227-A7, 3/8...
Poulan--31, 31 Super, 33, 41, 45, 47, 51, 53, 61, 63, 65, 67, 71, 70 Series, 360, 361, 400, 401, 450, 451.

(1) USA, N262-B7, 404...
(2) USA, N262-A8, 3/8, 1 w/ bearings, 1 no bearings… 
Jonsered--Racket, 75, 751, 80, 801, 90, 910

(1) USA, N148-B7, 404.….Homelite--XL-12 after serial number 1735838, XL-Auto, Super XL Auto, XL-800, XL-850, XL-850, XL-870, XL-875, XL-901, XL-903, XL-904, XL-903, XL-0904, XL-913, XL-914, XL-922, XL-924, VI-944, VI-955, Super SL-925 six clutch shoe, 450, 450W, 450SL, 550

(1) Canada...Oregon...TW12190...no rim..…???

(1) USA, B226-A8, 3/8, no bearings…
(1) USA, B226-B7, 404...
Poulan--31, 31 SUPER, 33, 41, 45, 47, 51, 53, 61, 63, 65, 67, 71, 70 SERIES, 360, 361, 400, 401, 450, 451

(2) USA, N205-A8, 3/8.….Pioneer--H, J, RA, NU-17, 400, 410, 420, 450, 540, 550, 600, 610, 620, 650

(1) Canada...Oregon...29813...GY...stuck sprocket…..???

(1) Unidentified...40?.….???

(1) USA, Armstrong Patent Pending, 7/16-7-B, stuck sprocket…..???

(1) FC ? 225 K8, rusty bearings…..???

(2) USA, N176-B7, 404...
(1) USA, N176-A7, 3/8...
McCulloch--Pro Mac 55, 60, 155, 165, 355, 375, 515, 610, 650, 655, 700, SP-60, CP-70, SP-70, 1-10, 2-10, 2-10A, Super 2-10A, Mac 3-10, Mac 3-10E, Mac 4-10, Mac 5-10A, Mac 5-10E, Mac 6-10A, Mac 7-10A, Mac 8-10, Mac 9-10, Mac 10-10, Timber Bear.
Montgomery Ward--24084, 24086.

(1) Canada Oregon 13060 3/8 Power Mate Rim…..???

(11) USA, 184-B7, 404.….Stihl--050AV, 051AV, 051AVE, 
075AV, 075AVE, 076

(1) USA, N116-A7, 3/8.….Sears David Bradley--917-350710, 917-350711, 917-351050, Lightweight 917

(1) USA, N148-A7, 3/8.….Homelite--XL-12 after serial number 1735838, XL-Auto, Super XL Auto, XL-800, XL-850, XL-850, XL-870, XL-875, XL-901, XL-903, XL-904, XL-903, XL-0904, XL-913, XL-914, XL-922, XL-924, VI-944, VI-955, Super SL-925 six clutch shoe, 450, 450W, 450SL, 550

(3) USA, 184-A8, 3/8.….Stihl--050AV, 051AV, 051AVE, 075AV, 075AVE, 076

(1) USA 045 A7 3/8.….Stihl--041, 041AV, 041AVE…..???

(1) Canada N175 F8 3/5, (correct?)…..???

(2) XG 162 A8 11 8.....???

(3) USA, N260-A7, 3/8.….Jonsered--45, M-50, M50AV, M51, MM-52, 52E, M-521, 451E, 451EY, 49SP

(3) Canada, 187- B7, 404.….Stihl--S-10, 08, 086

(4) Canada, N197-A7, 3/8.….Partner--R-16, R-17, R-18, R-20, R-21, R-22, R-240, R-421T, F55, F65, 517, P70, 417, S50, S55, S65, 517, P70, 417, S50, S55, S65, 7000.…..Skil--1632, 1646 

(1) USA 081 - M6.....Stihl--09, 010, 011

(6) USA, N150-A7, 3/8.....Homelite--XL Mini AO, AL10 prior to Sept ‘69 2 ¾ clutch 9/16 shaft

(1) Windsor, ? X6 161 A8.….???

(3) USA, N218-L8, 325.….Jonsered--450, 455, 510SP, 520, 525, 535

(1) USA, 360-A8, 3/8.….Sachs-Dolmar--CA, 122, 122SL, 123, 133, 143

(1) USA, B175-A8, 3/8 (brass tube)…..McCulloch--Mac-15, D30, D36, I-40, I-41, I-42, I-43, I-45, I-46, I-50, I-51, I-52, I-53, 200, 250

(1) USA, B229-B7, 404.….Poulan--53A, 71A

(1) USA, N261-A8, 3/8.….Jonsered--60, 61, 62, 66, 70E, 601, 621

(1) Stihl U 1120/00 1 Picco Z6.….???

(1) USA, B224-K8, 1/4 (brass tube)…
(1) USA, B224-M6, 3/8 (brass tube)…
Poulan--20, MICRO 25, 180, 205, 225, 235, 1800, 2000, 2100, 2300, 2400.….Sears Craftsman--35093, 35094, 35201, 35202, 35203, 35205, 35206, 35207, 35209, 35802.….Skil--1620, 1622,1624, 1634

(4) USA, 354-K8.….Echo--CS-301, CS-302, CS-315, CS-330, CS-351VL, CS-360.….John Deere--28, 30, 35, 40V

(1) Windsor PO 144 K9 (brass tube)…???

(2) USA, N217-K8, ¼…..Homelite--110 electric…..Husqvarna--Husky 34, 35, 35VR, 37.….Jonsered--J-36, 361 AV, 361 DLX, 365.….Partner--Mini P, Mini P2, Mini P3, Mini PA, Mini 22, 330, 350, 1612, 1613, 1614, 1616.….Pioneer--P10, P12. SKIL--310, 944, 1600, 1601, 1602, 1610, 1611, 1612 electric, 1613, 1614, 1616, 1700, 1705, 1712.…Frontier--F35, FB35, Mark I, Mark II VIP

(1) SS 3/8...???

(1) 48031 3/8 (rim sprocket, brass tube)…???

(1) Canada Oregon 13916 UJ, rim no sprocket…???

(1) Canada Oregon 13916 UH, rim no sprocket…???

(1) Canada Oregon 13916 EU, rim no sprocket…???


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 26, 2011)

Since the edit "function" seems to "function" only when it :censored:ing feels like it:

All prices were removed from the sprocket list. The sprockets are being offered for the cost of shipping.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 26, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Since the edit "function" seems to "function" only when it :censored:ing feels like it:
> 
> All prices were removed from the sprocket list. The sprockets are being offered for the cost of shipping.



pm sent


----------



## muddawg (Nov 26, 2011)

hey chris i cant find your e-mail and im box is full

i have a little homie that could use a new sprocket

Homelite--XL-12 after serial number 1735838, XL-Auto

thanks mike


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 26, 2011)

muddawg said:


> hey chris i cant find your e-mail and im box is full
> 
> i have a little homie that could use a new sprocket
> 
> ...




Mike, I cleared out some PMs, try again. Be sure to specify the sprocket #.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 26, 2011)

I could use that 281 sprocket.....


----------



## DSS (Nov 26, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Since the edit "function" seems to "function" only when it :censored:ing feels like it:
> 
> All prices were removed from the sprocket list. The sprockets are being offered for the cost of shipping.



I can use some of those Pioneers...


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 26, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I could use that 281 sprocket.....



===> N302-137 (B7?)?



DSS said:


> I can use some of those Pioneers...



Let me know the part #, I'm putting together a list of claimed sprockets.


CLAIMED SPROCKETS....I'll respond to everyone's PMs, but so far the following sprockets are spoken for.

(1) N148-A7

(2) N262-A8, (1) N227-A7, (1) N302-137, (2) N205-A8, (1) N175 F5 3/5 (3/5 should be 3/8?)

(2) N207-A7

(1) 184-A8

(1) N207-A7

(2) B226-A8, (1) B224-M6


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 26, 2011)

USA, N302-137 (B7?) That's the one Chris. It will be handy for running .404 on the 288 I'm fixing...


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 26, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> USA, N302-137 (B7?) That's the one Chris. It will be handy for running .404 on the 288 I'm fixing...




Claimed: (1) N302-137 B7?

It'll be included when I send the saw & whatever else we might end up working out.


----------



## DSS (Nov 26, 2011)

2606-a7, and 2707-a7, I'd take a couple of each if available.:smile2:


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 26, 2011)

DSS said:


> I can use some of those Pioneers...





DSS said:


> 2606-a7, and 2707-a7, I'd take a couple of each if available.:smile2:




DSS, I'm guessing here.....(2) N206-B7, (2) N206-A7. They're now on the claimed list.


----------



## DSS (Nov 26, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> DSS, I'm guessing here.....(2) N206-B7, (2) N206-A7. They're now on the claimed list.



Yeah, thats what I meant, sorry.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 27, 2011)

ok i got 2 chainsaw bar that is 16 inch one goes to a poulan micro xxv looks like it's been repainted but it's in good condition. and the other one goes to a mini mac.the mini mac bar has got most of the paint and name on it. Yours for the cost of shipping.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 27, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I could use that 281 sprocket.....



RU beggin???


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 27, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> no here's one just like the one i got. let me know what you need i got everything exsept the recoil pully and the P&C and bar and chain and carb for it but everything i got someplace .
> POULAN MICRO XXV CHAINSAW (USED) FOR PARTS OR REPAIR | eBay



Thanks Friend. I don't need Micro XXV parts however. I only have 'non Micro' XXV saws. Totally different saw family. Poulan caused some confusion with the reuse of "XXV" and "25" between the two saw families....



tomdcoker said:


> I need a top cover for a 890 gas tank if one of those will work. Tom P S I have some Homelite and Poulan parts saws I will try to list in the next couple days.



Hello Tom. I'll check to see if I have a good spare top cover. Looking forward to seeing your Homelite/Poulan parts list. Send me a PM so I can keep track of your McCulloch 890 tank top need. I don't want to forget. I've been a bit scattered lately....



Chris J. said:


> Someone asked about the list of spur sprockets, so here goes a long list. If this causes problems, I'll delete it, & EM to anyone interested.
> 
> *(1) Canada, Oregon, 10615, no rim…???*
> 
> ...



Hello Chris,

I could sure use the sprockets in bold above from your list if they're still available. Sorry if you've stated they're spoken for. I've had some trouble following it all.....


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 27, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> ...
> 
> Hello Chris,
> 
> I could sure use the sprockets in bold above from your list if they're still available. Sorry if you've stated they're spoken for. I've had some trouble following it all.....



Aaron, I'm having trouble following it ; I can put you on the claimed list for (2) N178-B7.

I apologize, but the other two I'm going to need keep. I recently acquired a Craftsman version of a Poulan 2400, & one of the drums w/out a rim will work on my Remingtons. I'll going to post a revised list later today.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 27, 2011)

Revised sprocket list, *ignore the prices, they are for my reference.*

Chainsaw Sprockets 
(revised November 27, 2011) 

1. Nearly all sprockets listed are spur sprockets, except where noted. 

2. Nearly all are NOS, but none are in packaging/boxes.

3. Some will require light cleaning.

4. The bearings might require some extra cleaning & lubricating.

5. Not all of the sockets include the bearing cage, and some do not use bearings. 

6. Some of the chainsaw makes & models were also sold under different brand names & models. This list does not include all variations.

7. FORMAT: Quantity, country of origin, sprocket number, pitch, makes & models of chainsaws, MSRP, discount price found. NOTE: Price are for reference only.


Claimed, not yet removed from list:

(1) Oregon 10615.....(2) N178-B
(2) N206-B7.….(2) N206-B7
(2) B226-A8.….(1) B224-M6
(1) N302-137 [B7?]…..(1) N148-A7
(2) N207-A7.….(1) 184-A8
(1) N207-A7.….(2) N262-A8
(1) N227-A7.….(1) N302-137
(2) N205-A8.….(1) N175 F5


Available spur sprockets (see above claimed list):

(16) USA, N207-A7, 3/8.….Pioneer--Wildcat, 11-10, 11-20,
11-30, P-40, 1200, 2200, P50.…. $20.95, $17.20 

(1) ???, ???, XL-33-A7, 081...???

(3) USA, N302-137 (B7?), 404.….Husqvarna--185, 285, 1100, 2100, CD2100XP, 2101XP, 181, 281, 298.….$14.74

(1) Canada, Oregon, 10615, no rim…Homelite--Super XL, XL-12, Remington PL & SL series

(1) USA, N301-A8, 3/8.….(5) USA, N301-A7, 3/8
Husqvarna--A65, 65L, A77, 160, 163, 180S, 263, 280S, 380S, 280CD, 480.….$17.49/$17.61, $15.05/$15.15

(4) USA, N216-A7, 3/8.….(2) USA, N216-A7, 3/8...
Skil---330, 335, 340B, 1630, 1644, 1645.….$22.56, $19.35

(5) Canada, Sabre, N206-B7, 404
(6) USA, N206-A7, 3/8...
Pioneer--700, 750, 11-50, 11-60, 14-10, 14-20, 14-50, 1200A, 1750, 1850, 2270, S2400, S2460, 3071, 3200, 3270, P38, P41, P51, P52, P55, P60, P61, P62, Farmsaw…..$19.15, $15.55

(2) Canada, N178-B7, 404.….McCulloch--CP-80, SP-81,
SP-81E…..$14.00, $12.05

(4) USA, N150-A7, 3/8...2 w/ bearings, 2 no bearings… Homelite--XL MINI, SXL MINI AO, AL10 prior to Sept ‘69 2-¾” clutch 9/16” shaft…..$17.25, $13.95

(1) USA, 325, N503-L8, 325.….???


(1) USA, N260-A7, 3/8.….Jonsered--45, M-50, M50AV, M51, 
M-52, 52E, M-521, 451E, 451EY, 49SP…..$18.80, $16.15

(2) ???…XG162...118...A8.….Jonsered ???

(5) USA, N303-L8, 325...
(2) USA, N303-A7, 3/8...
Husqvarna--140S, 240S, 240SE, 240SG, 340, 440-44, 444 PRACTICA 40, RANCHER 40.
$19.84/$19.74, $17.05/$16.95

(1) USA, N118-A7, 3/8, no bearings…..Sears David Bradley-- New Lightweights…..$18.64, $16.00

(5) USA, N118-L8, 325.….Sears David Bradley--New Lightweights with ½” shaft…..$18.31, $15.75

(3) USA, N218-L8, 325, no bearings…..Sears David Bradley--New Lightweights…..$18.31, $15.75 

(1) ???...3/6...???...7T.….???

(1) USA...3/8...778...A7.….???

(1) Canada...Oregon...TA...13060...no sprocket…..Jonsered 60, 601, 621, 62

(2) USA, N227-A7, 3/8...
(1) N227-A7, 3/8...
Poulan--31, 31 Super, 33, 41, 45, 47, 51, 53, 61, 63, 65, 67, 71, 70 Series, 360, 361, 400, 401, 450, 451.….$15.84, $13.65



(1) USA, N262-B7, 404...
(2) USA, N262-A8, 3/8, 1 w/ bearings, 1 no bearings… 
Jonsered--Racket, 75, 751, 80, 801, 90, 910.….$18.50, $14.95

(1) USA, N148-B7, 404.….Homelite--XL-12 after serial number 1735838, XL-Auto, Super XL Auto, XL-800, XL-850, XL-850, XL-870, XL-875, XL-901, XL-903, XL-904, XL-903, XL-0904, XL-913, XL-914, XL-922, XL-924, VI-944, VI-955, Super SL-925 six clutch shoe, 450, 450W, 450SL, 550.….$15.81, $13.60 (price from N148-A7, 3/8)

(1) Canada...Oregon...TW12190...no rim..…Homelite XL 100, VI, 123 (???).

(1) USA, B226-A8, 3/8, no bearings…
(1) USA, B226-B7, 404...
Poulan--31, 31 SUPER, 33, 41, 45, 47, 51, 53, 61, 63, 65, 67, 71, 70 SERIES, 360, 361, 400, 401, 450, 451
$18.09/$18.42, $15.55/$15.85

(2) USA, N205-A8, 3/8.….Pioneer--H, J, RA, NU-17, 400, 410, 420, 450, 540, 550, 600, 610, 620, 650.….$22.00, $17.90

(1) Canada...Oregon...29813...GY...stuck sprocket…..???

(1) Unidentified...40?.….???

(1) USA, Armstrong Patent Pending, 7/16-7-B, stuck sprocket…..???

(1) FC ? 225 K8, rusty bearings…..???



(2) USA, N176-B7, 404...
(1) USA, N176-A7, 3/8...
McCulloch--Pro Mac 55, 60, 155, 165, 355, 375, 515, 610, 650, 655, 700, SP-60, CP-70, SP-70, 1-10, 2-10, 2-10A, 
Super 2-10A, Mac 3-10, Mac 3-10E, Mac 4-10, Mac 5-10A, 
Mac 5-10E, Mac 6-10A, Mac 7-10A, Mac 8-10, Mac 9-10, 
Mac 10-10, Timber Bear.
Montgomery Ward--24084, 24086.
$18.64/$15.31, $16.00/$13.20

(1) Canada Oregon 13060 3/8 Power Mate Rim…..???

(11) USA, 184-B7, 404.….Stihl--050AV, 051AV, 051AVE, 
075AV, 075AVE, 076.….$16.77, $14.40

(1) USA, N116-A7, 3/8.….Sears David Bradley--917-350710, 917-350711, 917-351050, Lightweight 917.….$18.47, $15.85

(1) USA, N148-A7, 3/8.….Homelite--XL-12 after serial number 1735838, XL-Auto, Super XL Auto, XL-800, XL-850, XL-850, XL-870, XL-875, XL-901, XL-903, XL-904, XL-903, XL-0904, XL-913, XL-914, XL-922, XL-924, VI-944, VI-955, Super SL-925 six clutch shoe, 450, 450W, 450SL, 550.….$15.81, $13.60

(3) USA, 184-A8, 3/8.….Stihl--050AV, 051AV, 051AVE, 075AV, 075AVE, 076.….$19.20, $16.50

(1) USA 045 A7 3/8.….Stihl--041, 041AV, 041AVE…..???

(1) Canada N175 F8 3/5, (correct?)…..???

(2) XG 162 A8 11 8.....???


(3) USA, N260-A7, 3/8.….Jonsered--45, M-50, M50AV, M51, MM-52, 52E, M-521, 451E, 451EY, 49SP…..$18.80, $16.15

(3) Canada, 187- B7, 404.….Stihl--S-10, 08, 086.….
$16.77, $14.40

(4) Canada, N197-A7, 3/8.….Partner--R-16, R-17, R-18, R-20, R-21, R-22, R-240, R-421T, F55, F65, 517, P70, 417, S50, S55, S65, 517, P70, 417, S50, S55, S65, 7000.…..Skil--1632, 1646
$16.89, $13.75 

(1) USA 081 - M6.....Stihl--09, 010, 011.….$10.91

(6) USA, N150-A7, 3/8.....Homelite--XL Mini AO, AL10 prior to Sept ‘69 2 ¾ clutch 9/16 shaft…..$17.25, $13.95

(1) Windsor, ? X6 161 A8.….???

(3) USA, N218-L8, 325.….Jonsered--450, 455, 510SP, 520, 525, 535.….$15.35, $13.10 (prices found for N218-A7 3/8)

(1) USA, 360-A8, 3/8.….Sachs-Dolmar--CA, 122, 122SL, 123, 133, 143.….$17.50, $13.95, $16.21

(1) USA, B175-A8, 3/8 (brass tube)…..McCulloch--Mac-15, D30, D36, I-40, I-41, I-42, I-43, I-45, I-46, I-50, I-51, I-52, I-53, 200, 250.….$18.75, $16.10

(1) USA, B229-B7, 404.….Poulan--53A, 71A…..$18.44, $15.85

(1) USA, N261-A8, 3/8.….Jonsered--60, 61, 62, 66, 70E, 601, 621
$19.50, $15.95

(1) Stihl U 1120/00 1 Picco Z6.….???


(1) USA, B224-K8, 1/4 (brass tube)…
(1) USA, B224-M6, 3/8 (brass tube)…
Poulan--20, MICRO 25, 180, 205, 225, 235, 1800, 2000, 2100, 2300, 2400.….Sears Craftsman--35093, 35094, 35201, 35202, 35203, 35205, 35206, 35207, 35209, 35802.….Skil--1620, 1622,1624, 1634.….$13.30/$12.15, $11.50/$10.50

(4) USA, 354-K8.….Echo--CS-301, CS-302, CS-315, CS-330, CS-351VL, CS-360.….John Deere--28, 30, 35, 40V…..
$15.71, $13.65

(1) Windsor PO 144 K9 (brass tube)…???

(2) USA, N217-K8, ¼…..Homelite--110 electric…..Husqvarna--Husky 34, 35, 35VR, 37.….Jonsered--J-36, 361 AV, 361 DLX, 365.….Partner--Mini P, Mini P2, Mini P3, Mini PA, Mini 22, 330, 350, 1612, 1613, 1614, 1616.….Pioneer--P10, P12. SKIL--310, 944, 1600, 1601, 1602, 1610, 1611, 1612 electric, 1613, 1614, 1616, 1700, 1705, 1712.…Frontier--F35, FB35, Mark I, Mark II VIP…..$18.99, $16.30, $14.67 

(1) SS 3/8...???

(1) 48031 3/8 (rim sprocket, brass tube)…???

(1) Canada Oregon 13916 UJ, rim no sprocket…???

(1) Canada Oregon 13916 UH, rim no sprocket…???

(1) Canada Oregon 13916 EU, rim no sprocket…???


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 27, 2011)

I tried to remove the original list, but

yet again the edit "function' ain't "functioning."


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm having to clear a lot of PMs, & I don't want to accidently delete an important PM. 

If you are going to send a PM re sprockets, *please* first check the list to see if your saw is on the list, check the claimed list see if the sprocket is available, & include the sprocket # in your PM. 

I don't mean sound like a grumpy old geezer, but I am not going to do the research for you.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Nov 27, 2011)

*Merry Christmas!!*

Could anybody use a Husqvarna 51/55 Tank? Just send me a PM with your zip, and I'll send it for the cost of shipping.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u349/skippyktm/PICT6984.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u349/skippyktm/PICT6983.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u349/skippyktm/PICT6982.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Looks like the tank could use a little cleaning...




Also, I just wanted to thank Brad for those nice coils he sent me!

Thanks Brad!


*Merry Christmas to All!*


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 27, 2011)

i have used this twice and won't need it anymore,,,, basically i can't figure the dang thing out :bang::bang::censored::censored:,, thanks to the stroke i had several years ago,, going to buy a digital caliper so if anyone can use this just send a pm with your addy,,


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 27, 2011)

SkippyKtm said:


> Could anybody use a Husqvarna 51/55 Tank? Just send me a PM with your zip, and I'll send it for the cost of shipping.
> ...
> Looks like the tank could use a little cleaning...
> 
> ...




I'll bet the 51/55 tank doesn't last long. 

I also want to say thanks  to everyone who's contributing!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i have used this twice and won't need it anymore,,,, basically i can't figure the dang thing out :bang::bang::censored::censored:,, thanks to the stroke i had several years ago,, going to buy a digital caliper so if anyone can use this just send a pm with your addy,,



Pick me, pick me! LOL


----------



## SkippyKtm (Nov 27, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> I'll bet the 51/55 tank doesn't last long.
> 
> I also want to say thanks  to everyone who's contributing!



Yep, I think its gone already!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Pick me, pick me! LOL



i guess this is gone already,,, pm sent


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 27, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i have used this twice and won't need it anymore,,,, basically i can't figure the dang thing out :bang::bang::censored::censored:,, thanks to the stroke i had several years ago,, going to buy a digital caliper so if anyone can use this just send a pm with your addy,,



caliper is gone


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

So, I've been trying to think of something useful and cool to put on here. I haven't been working, so the cash flow is slower than a one legged man in a sack race.

But, I can design and weld stuff. I came up with something similar to this for my tractor years ago, and really like it. It goes in your truck receiver and allows you to hook up a chain/rope/strap/cable in seconds.

I can have the parts cut, and weld them together. I always get the best price in orders of ten (for getting parts blown out). If ten guys would want one, I could order the material and fab it together. . . I'm pretty sure they'd fit in a $7.00 Priority box. Correction: They'd fit in one of these $10.95 boxes. Box Here

I'm a pretty good hand at fab, so they'd be pro-built. If I get enough interest, I'll call tomorrow and get a cost on material, so y'all would know what they run a piece. I'd be donating labor, and consumables, if'n I was working more, I'd try and do shipping too, but alas.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 27, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Aaron, I'm having trouble following it ; I can put you on the claimed list for (2) N178-B7.
> 
> I apologize, but the other two I'm going to need keep. I recently acquired a Craftsman version of a Poulan 2400, & one of the drums w/out a rim will work on my Remingtons. I'll going to post a revised list later today.



Thanks Chris. No need to apologize for the other two.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> So, I've been trying to think of something useful and cool to put on here. I haven't been working, so the cash flow is slower than a one legged man in a sack race.
> 
> But, I can design and weld stuff. I came up with something similar to this for my tractor years ago, and really like it. It goes in your truck receiver and allows you to hook up a chain/rope/strap/cable in seconds.
> 
> ...




That's a sweet Idea Nate. I just usually use one of my receivers and wrap what ever I'm towing with around the ball.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

parrisw said:


> That's a sweet Idea Nate. I just usually use one of my receivers and wrap what ever I'm towing with around the ball.



Me too, but I've had far too much slide-off on the ball under load. These are waaaaay safer. . . Not to mention slide-off before you get tension on the line. Ya hook it to the ball, get in the cab, ease forward, and the damn thing falls off the ball. It's enough to drive ya to drink! :mad2:

Just an idea, and I don't think they'd be too pricey. . . And last a guy a lifetime. If'n there ain't no interest, I think of something else.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Me too, but I've had far too much slide-off on the ball under load. These are waaaaay safer. . . Not to mention slide-off before you get tension on the line. Ya hook it to the ball, get in the cab, ease forward, and the damn thing falls off the ball. It's enough to drive ya to drink! :mad2:
> 
> Just an idea, and I don't think they'd be too pricey. . . And last a guy a lifetime. If'n there ain't no interest, I think of something else.



Totally, I agree. I'd take two of them from you, but shipping might break the deal?


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 27, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i guess this is gone already,,, pm sent





Metals406 said:


> So, I've been trying to think of something useful and cool to put on here. I haven't been working, so the cash flow is slower than a one legged man in a sack race.
> 
> But, I can design and weld stuff. I came up with something similar to this for my tractor years ago, and really like it. It goes in your truck receiver and allows you to hook up a chain/rope/strap/cable in seconds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

> Great idea. I reccommend the edges of the upper hook be rounded so it don't cut into rope or webbing.



All the edges would be eased. . . I just didn't draw it that way.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Totally, I agree. I'd take two of them from you, but shipping might break the deal?



Mmmm, not sure? I'm only 70 miles from lower BC. Go to that link I posted and see what one of them boxes to you costs?


----------



## parrisw (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Mmmm, not sure? I'm only 70 miles from lower BC. Go to that link I posted and see what one of them boxes to you costs?



It says $27.95 to me.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> So, I've been trying to think of something useful and cool to put on here. I haven't been working, so the cash flow is slower than a one legged man in a sack race.
> 
> But, I can design and weld stuff. I came up with something similar to this for my tractor years ago, and really like it. It goes in your truck receiver and allows you to hook up a chain/rope/strap/cable in seconds.
> 
> ...



Rep for you! Put me on the list of those who would be willing to pay for materials and shipping. I'll shoot ya a PM with my info.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406, that looks like something maybe worth patenting. Not to be a wet blanket, but perhaps posting it on a public forum isn't a great idea :msp_unsure:.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

parrisw said:


> It says $27.95 to me.



Mmmm, not horrible. And I bet I could fit two in one box (if it came in under 70lbs.)!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Metals406, that looks like something maybe worth patenting. Not to be a wet blanket, but perhaps posting it on a public forum isn't a great idea :msp_unsure:.



Well if anybody will rip the idea off, it's China. . . And from what I hear, they stick their middle finger out to patents anyway.

Me and my computer file know who came up with it. :msp_razz:


----------



## wooddog (Nov 27, 2011)

I use the china version now. Metal yours looks a lot better for end user already. :msp_thumbup:Receiver Tow Hook


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I got three interested. . . I'll call tomorrow and get a price on a 10 count. 

I designed it for 2" solid stock, but will get a price with 1/4 wall too, as it would be plenty strong as well.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Mmmm, not horrible. And I bet I could fit two in one box (if it came in under 70lbs.)!



Well, let me know. If you can fit two in a box that would be cool.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Well, I got three interested. . . I'll call tomorrow and get a price on a 10 count.
> 
> I designed it for 2" solid stock, but will get a price with 1/4 wall too, as it would be plenty strong as well.



IMHO, it doesn't need to be solid, and that will help hugely with shipping weight.


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 27, 2011)

I would make it with 1/4 wall instead of solid 2". It would be lighter for shipping and for the user putting it in their hitch. All of my receivers are 1/4 wall instead of solid 2". Just my $.02


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 27, 2011)

Another nice thing about Metals pulling hitch is the ability to put a shackle on that lower 3/4" hole.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 27, 2011)

Way to go Metals. Nice offer!


----------



## little possum (Nov 27, 2011)

Nate, let us know what you come up with. Ive got a thing for collecting hitches  Something about the CED (collect everything disorder) 
Something American made by the small man gets my vote


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, I got a couple things to throw in here! 

First a case for a little Stihl. What little Stihl? I dont know but a Poulan S25 with a 14" bar fits in it very well. 

Yours for shipping cost.





'

Second is a 16 Sears tool steel bar. I think this fits the Power Product powered Sears Roper saws. 3/8's slot and .050 (I think) 

Yours for shipping cost.





Third is a 20" .058 .325 pitch Oregon bar for a small mount Husqvarna

Yours for shipping cost. 






PM if you want to claim them but be aware they maynot ship till the weekend. 

If I have time I'll true the bars rails before they go also.



EDIT, case is spoken for..


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 27, 2011)

Put me on the list Metals406. I'll send ya a pm with info.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 28, 2011)

Updated list of sprockets that are spoken for:

(2) N178-B7
(2) N206-B7
(2) N206-A7
(2) B226-A8
(1) B224-M6
(1) N302-137 [B7?]
(1) N148-A7
(2) N207-A7
(1) 184-A8
(1) N207-A7
(2) N262-A8
(1) N227-A7
(1) N302-137
(2) N205-A8
(1) N175 F5
(1) N148-A7
(1) 184-B7
(1) 184-A8
(1) 187-B7

I hope to get these & other items pulled today, will respond to PMs later. 

Where the sprockets overlaps some Swap Meet deals, I'll hold the sprockets to save on shipping unless you need them sent.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Well, I got three interested. . . I'll call tomorrow and get a price on a 10 count.
> 
> I designed it for 2" solid stock, but will get a price with 1/4 wall too, as it would be plenty strong as well.



If you haven't hit 10 yet, I'd like one. Make sure you include the price of the materials too.


----------



## k5alive (Nov 28, 2011)

ill pay shipping if anyone wants to give away an 090! or any other saw for that matter.


----------



## morewood (Nov 28, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Well, I got three interested. . . I'll call tomorrow and get a price on a 10 count.
> 
> I designed it for 2" solid stock, but will get a price with 1/4 wall too, as it would be plenty strong as well.




Put me on the list, I can always use something gnarly and made of metal. Fends off the tiny cars and road rage addicts.

Shea


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 28, 2011)

NIB......filing guides......also a old antique muffler.........free shipping! One man's junk is another man's treasure!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 28, 2011)

New Unknown spur says Stihl 3/8 with no numbers or other marks 
inside 77.82mm
outside 82.33 mm
outside thick 23.17mm
inside deep 19.64mm




Christmas thread by supercabs78, on Flickr




Christmas thread by supercabs78, on Flickr

056 Mag muffler. The muffler is gone.




Christmas thread by supercabs78, on Flickr




Christmas thread by supercabs78, on Flickr




Christmas thread by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would be interested in the fileguides to add to my "old saw stuff" collection!!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 28, 2011)

I have 3 BlueJet and 1 Burns. They're all the same with the instructions in the box.......Which one do you want? PM me your address and I'll send you the one you want.


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 28, 2011)

Dennis I would like one for the collection also.I am having problems with PM's could you pm me and see if I can reply?


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think we're up to 10 receiver hooks. . . If anyone else wants in, speak up. Waiting on a price quote as I type.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 28, 2011)

One of the blue jet would be nice but when I click on your name the PM option is gone!! Please PM me and then maybe we can get in touch.. Thank you.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay, the materials for the receiver hooks is $28.46. . . Plus the $10.95 Flat rate box ($39.41 total). That's with 1/4 wall tubing and a Hardox (AR 500 equiv) hook.

Of course, if you live in Canuckistan, the shipping is a shade more, but I think I can do two per box.

Send me a PM with your confirmation of order, and I'll reply with my PayPal email. We'll do the "gift" way on PayPal, well -- because it is. LOL

As soon as I have the funds, I'll forward it to my steel guy and get the material headed here.

I ordered the Flat Rate boxes this morning, they should be here in a few days.


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 28, 2011)

*wife's homemade cookies*

sorry... don't have much to give.

want to send some homemade christmas cookies to an arboristsite's family member who is in the service. if they serve with someone who is abroad, who would need a cheer up that would be just as good.


only other thing that might be of interest....

For McCulloch collector freaks only!!!
very old metal can of McCulloch sae 40 oil with a beer pull tab lid.

pm please.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 28, 2011)

k5alive said:


> ill pay shipping if anyone wants to give away an 090! or any other saw for that matter.



I'll pay tripple shipping for one.


----------



## MEATSAW (Nov 28, 2011)

I like cookies.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 28, 2011)

I just want to thank Brad again for starting this thread. Merry Christmas, all! 

Wigglesworth gets first claim on what I'm offering, because he was interested in it quite awhile ago. I have an MS460 gas tank/rear handle assembly. It is used, and a crack formed in the fuel tank that was repaired but came loose again. It's a small crack at the back of the tank, and is invisible when the saw is assembled. I don't have a pic. A bit of buffing and the right touch with JB Weld will put it right back up to the mark. 

Other than that crack, it is in prime shape. Yeah, the flippy cap is still on it.

PLEASE PM with interest. Wiggs gets first crack, and I'm PMing him right now so he knows it's his. First PM I get wanting it will get it if he says no. 

Nothing more than the cost of shipping, which shouldn't be more than $10.


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 28, 2011)

... don't know if my pm is working correctly. if it is not. could someone let me know on this thread? thx
OMB


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 28, 2011)

OK, Arrowhead gets the tank/handle assembly if Jeremy doesn't want it.

Case closed.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 28, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, the materials for the receiver hooks is $28.46. . . Plus the $10.95 Flat rate box ($39.41 total). That's with 1/4 wall tubing and a Hardox (AR 500 equiv) hook.
> 
> Of course, if you live in Canuckistan, the shipping is a shade more, but I think I can do two per box.
> 
> ...



Now I don't want to speak for everyone, but I don't think Nate should have to go out of pocket on this deal to get the ball rolling. If ya can get two in a box Nate put me down for two, one if for a present for a friend. And I'm more then happy to prepay for it.

Will


----------



## DSS (Nov 28, 2011)

one.man.band said:


> ... don't know if my pm is working correctly. if it is not. could someone let me know on this thread? thx
> OMB



I just sent you one, it seems to be working on this end. Did you get it?


----------



## parrisw (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone run 1/2" chain anymore? I have a bunch of 1/4" files, and I think that is for 1/2" chain? Am I wrong? Does anyone need some?


----------



## DSS (Nov 28, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Does anyone run 1/2" chain anymore? I have a bunch of 1/4" files, and I think that is for 1/2" chain? Am I wrong? Does anyone need some?



I don't need em, but a 1/4'' file is for 1/2'' chain, yes.


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 28, 2011)

got it.....thx DSS


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 28, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> One of the blue jet would be nice but when I click on your name the PM option is gone!! Please PM me and then maybe we can get in touch.. Thank you.



Can't pm......How bout you and fifelaker shot me and email with you [email protected] 

Later Dennis


----------



## parrisw (Nov 28, 2011)

DSS said:


> I don't need em, but a 1/4'' file is for 1/2'' chain, yes.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 28, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Now I don't want to speak for everyone, but I don't think Nate should have to go out of pocket on this deal to get the ball rolling. If ya can get two in a box Nate put me down for two, one if for a present for a friend. And I'm more then happy to prepay for it.
> 
> Will



I agree on the prepay. Nate, if you can PM me with your Paypal information I'll get some money headed your way. I figure $45.00 will cover materials, postage and your gas to and from. Will that be OK?

Thanks for the Christmas cheer and thanks to Brad for thinking of the thread.

Marc


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 28, 2011)

parrisw said:


> That's a sweet Idea Nate. I just usually use one of my receivers and wrap what ever I'm towing with around the ball.



About 15-20 years a coworker of my mothers was trying to get a school bus unstuck from a snow bank. He was in the bus and they had another guy pulling on him with a truck with a strap around the ball. The shank on the ball busted and the ball went thru the windshield of the bus and implanted itself in to the guys head, killed him instantly. I never hook a strap/chain/rope to a ball. Probably just fine if you are just draggin a log or something but never with a snap strap. Sorry to tell such a sad story on such a happy thread but just looking out for my fellow man and giving a good suggestion. What was the shipping cost on the receiver hitch I would like to get one if it isnt too late.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 28, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I have a NOS rubber clutch cover protector for a Shindaiwa 695,680,577 and others that style.





Arrowhead said:


> Got some Jonsered 535 (and many others) stuff.



Last time I'll bump these, still available.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 28, 2011)

StihlyinEly said:


> OK, Arrowhead gets the tank/handle assembly if Jeremy doesn't want it.
> 
> Case closed.



Jeremy gots it! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 28, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> About 15-20 years a coworker of my mothers was trying to get a school bus unstuck from a snow bank. He was in the bus and they had another guy pulling on him with a truck with a strap around the ball. The shank on the ball busted and the ball went thru the windshield of the bus and implanted itself in to the guys head, killed him instantly. I never hook a strap/chain/rope to a ball. Probably just fine if you are just draggin a log or something but never with a snap strap. Sorry to tell such a sad story on such a happy thread but just looking out for my fellow man and giving a good suggestion. What was the shipping cost on the receiver hitch I would like to get one if it isnt too late.



Sad story, but it wouldn't of been from doing that, they were overloading it, don't think your regular tow ball is meant to tow a school bus. There is no difference in load from a trailer hooked to the ball or a rope, strap or chain around the ball.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 28, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Does anyone run 1/2" chain anymore? I have a bunch of 1/4" files, and I think that is for 1/2" chain? Am I wrong? Does anyone need some?



I could use a few 1/4" files for my Mac and Homelite gear drives.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 28, 2011)

I *was not* able to find the below-listed sprockets, I probably preveiously sent them in trade & forgot to update the list. PMs to follow tomorrow.

B226-A8.....N148-A7.....N227-A7.....N175-F5

If anybody is waiting for shipping $$ from me please let me know. I got a little sidetracked  by the sprockets.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 28, 2011)

The 056 mag muffler is gone.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 28, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> I could use a few 1/4" files for my Mac and Homelite gear drives.



How many is a few? I better check how many I have, but I think I have a few boxe's. 

PM me.

Will


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Now I don't want to speak for everyone, but I don't think Nate should have to go out of pocket on this deal to get the ball rolling. If ya can get two in a box Nate put me down for two, one if for a present for a friend. And I'm more then happy to prepay for it.
> 
> Will



No worries Will, the Flat Rate boxes are free from USPS, and only cost once you go to ship with them. I'll put you down for 2.



diggers_dad said:


> I agree on the prepay. Nate, if you can PM me with your Paypal information I'll get some money headed your way. I figure $45.00 will cover materials, postage and your gas to and from. Will that be OK?
> 
> Thanks for the Christmas cheer and thanks to Brad for thinking of the thread.
> 
> Marc



Marc, no need to do $45.00! The cost I posted is fine. . . My time, consumables and labor are what I'm donating for Christmas.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> About 15-20 years a coworker of my mothers was trying to get a school bus unstuck from a snow bank. He was in the bus and they had another guy pulling on him with a truck with a strap around the ball. The shank on the ball busted and the ball went thru the windshield of the bus and implanted itself in to the guys head, killed him instantly. I never hook a strap/chain/rope to a ball. Probably just fine if you are just draggin a log or something but never with a snap strap. Sorry to tell such a sad story on such a happy thread but just looking out for my fellow man and giving a good suggestion. What was the shipping cost on the receiver hitch I would like to get one if it isnt too late.



Shipping is $10.95 for a Flat Rate box. . . PM me your info. Total is $39.41 to your door.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> NIB......filing guides......also a old antique muffler.........free shipping! One man's junk is another man's treasure!......Hahahahahahaha!



Hey Dennis, did you save one of these for me?opcorn:


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Dennis, did you save one of these for me?opcorn:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 28, 2011)

parrisw said:


> How many is a few? I better check how many I have, but I think I have a few boxe's.
> 
> PM me.
> 
> Will



You better save some for yourself Will, because when I send your 125 project I'm including a 36" bar and three loops of full-comp 1/2" pitch chipper chain.


----------



## leeha (Nov 28, 2011)

I got a recoil assembly for a Stihl 088.
I think it had one crack in it.

Free shipping 




Lee


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 28, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> You better save some for yourself Will, because when I send your 125 project I'm including a 36" bar and three loops of full-comp 1/2" pitch chipper chain.



Now that's a package that'll have Will waiting for the brown santa....


----------



## leeha (Nov 28, 2011)

I also found a Jonny 910 cylinder in good shape.

Free shipping.




Lee


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 28, 2011)

leeha said:


> I also found a Jonny 910 cylinder in good shape.
> 
> Free shipping.
> 
> ...



When you get to "Complete 166 in good shape Free shipping" go ahead an put me first on the list :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 28, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> You better save some for yourself Will, because when I send your 125 project I'm including a 36" bar and three loops of full-comp 1/2" pitch chipper chain.



!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think I've been this excited since my wedding night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leeha (Nov 28, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> When you get to "Complete 166 in good shape Free shipping" go ahead an put me first on the list :msp_rolleyes:




MAN, Your asking Santy for alot.




Lee


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 28, 2011)

leeha said:


> I also found a Jonny 910 cylinder in good shape.
> 
> Free shipping.
> 
> Lee


I might could use that to bring back my 930 ? Anyone know ? Bore and stroke look to be the same on Acres.


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, dug up some presents. Not much but maybe someone can use this stuff.

Grips, If you want them, you know what they are for..:hmm3grin2orange: 6 buck flat rate box





4 Nice wood blocks I made for reloading .308 cases. Holds 20 each. Will work with similar size rifle cases.
Kinetic bullet puller and funnel and a bunch of patches, Probably all fit into the 11 buck medium flat rate box.









LC 91 Brass, 99 pieces, 59 of them twice fired, 40 once.. 6 buck flat rate box






Edit, the blocks with extras are gone..


----------



## atpchas (Nov 28, 2011)

*Homelite Buz*

I'm never going to do anything with this and it takes up too much room in the garage.
The cylinder is scored, the air filter is missing, and it isn't a lightweight. It is cleaner now than in the picture.







*The saw has been claimed.*


----------



## atpchas (Nov 28, 2011)

*Two 1120 carcasses*

Two more space hogs that I can't imagine using. There are some good parts on these for someone who needs them. That just isn't me.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 28, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Dennis, did you save one of these for me?opcorn:



I sure did Brad!.......I've seen some of your filing......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 28, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> I might could use that to bring back my 930 ? Anyone know ? Bore and stroke look to be the same on Acres.



The cylinders are quite different.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 28, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> ok i got 2 chainsaw bar that is 16 inch one goes to a poulan micro xxv looks like it's been repainted but it's in good condition. and the other one goes to a mini mac.the mini mac bar has got most of the paint and name on it. Yours for the cost of shipping.



bump still have them. will send on cost of shipping


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 29, 2011)

parrisw said:


> How many is a few? I better check how many I have, but I think I have a few boxe's.
> 
> PM me.
> 
> Will



I could use a few also. 

Pm scent.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 29, 2011)

*used MS460 OEM Cylinder*

OK here goes,,,

Used OEM Stihl MS 460 jug that is less than perfect however quite usable,,, the Saw Dr. has first dibs if he claims it I am donating as a result of this thread,,,http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/186529-2.htm#post3298153 

BTW he wasnt looking or asking,,, I was reading his thread on the busted piston,, so I am just offering on this In the Spirit of *CHRIST*mas giving thread

if he doesnt claim it,,, it will be up for grabs* (He Claimed it!!!!) now all he needs is a decent piston!!*
Merry *Christ*mas


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Dennis, did you save one of these for me?opcorn:



Hey Dennis I tried to send pm but admin said you were unable to recieve. Thanks


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 29, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Dennis I tried to send pm but admin said you were unable to recieve. Thanks



Send me your address in an email and I'll get it in the [email protected]


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Dennis!!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Send me your address in an email and I'll get it in the [email protected]



Hey, what about mine?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 29, 2011)

You afraid to send me your address Brad?.......Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> OK here goes,,,
> 
> Used OEM Stihl MS 460 jug that is less than perfect however quite usable,,, the Saw Dr. has first dibs if he claims it I am donating as a result of this thread,,,http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/186529-2.htm#post3298153
> 
> ...



Good on ya Brother.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 29, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> OK here goes,,,
> 
> Used OEM Stihl MS 460 jug that is less than perfect however quite usable,,, the Saw Dr. has first dibs if he claims it I am donating as a result of this thread,,,http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/186529-2.htm#post3298153
> 
> ...



Claimed! Thanks again for your generosity!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> You afraid to send me your address Brad?.......Hahahahahahahaha!



Why would I be?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 29, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> OK here goes,,,
> 
> Used OEM Stihl MS 460 jug that is less than perfect however quite usable,,, the Saw Dr. has first dibs if he claims it I am donating as a result of this thread,,,http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/186529-2.htm#post3298153
> 
> ...



Man thats cool, repped.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> Claimed! Thanks again for your generosity!



No problem send me your shippng info via PM


it will go out Friday when I get baclk in off the road,,,,

*I may just have a used piston that will work also*

Sorry Arrowhead,,,,


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Why would I be?



afraid to get your azz whooped:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> afraid to get your azz whooped:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



After he kisses it


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> afraid to get your azz whooped:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I'm sure there's nothing like that to worry about. 

Anyone who has met Brad knows what a fine man he is. He sure seems to be a guy that is easy to get alone with. I really enjoyed meeting him and running his excellent collection of saws. 

For the record Brad is a big rascal too! Not someone I would want to tangle with without a damn good reason.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> After he kisses it



now that was funny enough to send you rep but out of bullets:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 29, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> OK here goes,,,
> 
> Used OEM Stihl MS 460 jug that is less than perfect however quite usable,,, the Saw Dr. has first dibs if he claims it I am donating as a result of this thread,,,http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/186529-2.htm#post3298153
> 
> ...



Repped!!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay, for hitch hooks I got:

Will down for: *2*

Ptjeep: *1*

Grandpatractor: *2*

diggers_dad: *1*

Brad, you still in? You would make #7. . . Leaving 3 more needing filled.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Brad, you still in? You would make #7. . . Leaving 3 more needing filled.



Yes, thanks.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> After he kisses it





Mastermind said:


> ...Anyone who has met Brad knows what a fine man he is. He sure seems to be a guy that is easy to get a*lone* with....



Y'all are starting to worry me with all the @zz kissing and getting alone with other AS members :msp_ohmy: :msp_tongue: :evilgrin:.


What is no longer available:

The claimed sprockets (see previously posted list), the Jonsered 910 clutch cover, & the Poulan 3400. I removed a couple of items because I already had a trade & a purchase in the works, and the parts are needed (I apologize, I should've caught it before posting).

I'm going to be ordering the flat rate boxes today, & also trying to get prices for shipping to Canada.

There are still plenty of sprockets up for grabs!

Happy Holidays, & Merry Christmas!


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 29, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> now that was funny enough to send you rep but out of bullets:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I got him.


----------



## morewood (Nov 29, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, for hitch hooks I got:
> 
> Will down for: *2*
> 
> ...



I'll take the one I wanted and a second one if at all possible. Can always use a second hood wrecker.

Shea


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 29, 2011)

morewood said:


> I'll take the one I wanted and a second one if at all possible. Can always use a second hood wrecker.
> 
> Shea



Alrighty, that makes 9! Need one more to get this thing on the road. Shoot me a PM with your shipping info Shea.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, thanks.



Brad, I haven't sent you anything in a while, PM me your shipping info again.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 29, 2011)

:msp_confused:
According to Photobucket, deleting images breaks the direct links, so here's the updated misc parts up for grabs.

Chainsaw parts mic pictures by antoniosalieri - Photobucket


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Y'all are starting to worry me with all the @zz kissing and getting alone with other AS members :msp_ohmy: :msp_tongue: :evilgrin:.
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays, & Merry Christmas!



My eighth grade edumacation is showing through again I see. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## k5alive (Nov 29, 2011)

still looking for something old, rusty, metal, and motorized. will cover shipping


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 29, 2011)

k5alive said:


> still looking for something old, rusty, metal, and motorized. will cover shipping



No begging or asking in here. What you see is what you got. Im looking for alot of things!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2011)

k5alive said:


> still looking for something old, rusty, metal, and motorized. will cover shipping



Sorry my friend, but this thread is just for giving stuff away. Try the swap meet if you are hunting a project saw. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 29, 2011)

Need one more to make 10 guys!

Somebody out there must want a nice new hitch hook.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Why would I be?



Sent it then!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Sent it then!



Thanks Dennis. Email sent.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 29, 2011)

Up next 5 HP Ultra oil 1 gallon mix, First PM gets it. Gone




oil pie by supercabs78, on Flickr

The pie is already spoken for by a member here.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 29, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> My eighth grade edumacation is showing through again I see. :hmm3grin2orange:



Just bekaus yur more edumacated than sum of us is no reeson to go a braggin'!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Alrighty, that makes 9! Need one more to get this thing on the road. Shoot me a PM with your shipping info Shea.



Im down for 1



Metals406 said:


> Need one more to make 10 guys!
> 
> Somebody out there must want a nice new hitch hook.


 is that 10 then???


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 29, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Im down for 1
> 
> 
> is that 10 then???



Yup, you make 10! 

I'll be sending y'all a PM with necessary info.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 29, 2011)

Arrowhead got the oil.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Up next 5 HP Ultra oil 1 gallon mix, First PM gets it. Gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



figures i am late again:censored::bang::bang::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 29, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Up next 5 HP Ultra oil 1 gallon mix, First PM gets it. Gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could save me a slice of that pie :smile2::smile2:


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2011)

ok guys,, i found another item for the taking,,,MY WIFE!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:,, i am just kidding,,, i have an OEM stihl 325/7 rim sprocket that was on the 260 pro i had,, it has almost no wear,, just pm me for it,, no shipping costs,,,


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,, i found another item for the taking,,,MY WIFE!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:,, i am just kidding,,, i have an OEM stihl 325/7 rim sprocket that was on the 260 pro i had,, it has almost no wear,, just pm me for it,, no shipping costs,,,



its spoken for already,,heading to tn,, not my wife its the rim


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 29, 2011)

i just wanted to say 



Merry Christmas Everyone and a Happy New Year


and thanks everyone i sure do apperciate what everyone is doing.

i'll try to find some more in my shop to add on here.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> i just wanted to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i want first dibs on an 21 year old brunette nothing under 300 lbs and must have buck teeth if you find one:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 29, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i want first dibs on an 21 year old brunette nothing under 300 lbs and must have buck teeth if you find one:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



LOL i'll have to go out and find you one someplace.becuase i don't mess with brunettes i pick the blondes with blue eyes and a body that everyone looks at when she walks by.


----------



## sdmaker (Nov 29, 2011)

> i want first dibs on an 21 year old brunette nothing under 300 lbs and must have buck teeth if you find one




Stay away from my wife dang it. Ohhh wait she's not 21..

J/K hunny


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 29, 2011)

sdmaker said:


> Stay away from my wife dang it. Ohhh wait she's not 21..
> 
> J/K hunny



LOL we don't mess no ones wife becuase that will get some one killed around here.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 29, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i want first dibs on an 21 year old brunette nothing under 300 lbs and must have buck teeth if you find one:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Ha, you messed that one up, from where you come from your looking for one with a buck tooth! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 29, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Up next 5 HP Ultra oil 1 gallon mix, First PM gets it. Gone
> 
> The pie is already spoken for by a member here.



I'd rather have the pie...


----------



## tomdcoker (Nov 29, 2011)

*Mac 15 sprockets*

I have 2 NOS sprockets for a Mac 15. I think one is a 3/8 pitch and the other is .404. State your preference and send the shipping info in a PM . First come first served. I also have a good used 14" hard nose bar and chain for a model 112/114 Sach dolmar. This will fit other models and other saws just not sure what. I think it has been dressed and the chain sharpened, but not sure and it is to cold to go to the shop and check. I have some other items to list when I get time to check. Tom

The bar and chain and .404 sprocket are gone. Tom

The 3/8 sprocket is gone. Tom


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 29, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I'd rather have the pie...



:hmm3grin2orange: I am the member that spoke for it, as it came out of the oven so I let the oil go the Pie did taste good.


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 29, 2011)

tomdcoker said:


> ...it is to cold to go to the shop and check. Tom


That's pretty funny. I let my wood stove go out on Sunday and I'm sitting here in a tee shirt now. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 29, 2011)

I know we cant ask in this thread only offer up stuff, so I thinking real hard my blood vessels are showing in my head some of you should be able to pick up on what I'm after. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 29, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know we cant ask in this thread only offer up stuff, so I thinking real hard my blood vessels are showing in my head some of you should be able to pick up on what I'm after. :hmm3grin2orange:



gotcha covered, that box of Minimacs is on it's way.


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 29, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> so I thinking real hard my blood vessels are showing in my head some of you should be able to pick up on what I'm after.


I don't know you, but you sound just like what I'm after. I'd like some of the hair back on my head. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> gotcha covered, that box of Minimacs is on it's way.



Now that is funny. :hmm3grin2orange: I was thinking 6ci but not in 6 saws.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 29, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now that is funny. :hmm3grin2orange: I was thinking 6ci but not in 6 saws.



You don't have a six cube saw?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> You don't have a six cube saw?



Yea I got a few but another won't hurt me. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 29, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea I got a few but another won't hurt me. :msp_thumbup:



A 790 with five degrees of advance will.


----------



## SawGarage (Nov 30, 2011)

Just got back here to AS  since Mr. Ben Arthur Rutkiewicz was born on Sept 11, 2011 @ 14:24 8lbs 2oz and 20.4" long...   

been a LONG couple months getting used to momma, and baby... he's gained almost 75% of his birth weight, and WON'T STOP EATING...

so, I've LOST my mind (as some members can attest...) :bang: 


and it's a giving year, and one to be thankful for, so I'll (try and) get the thread back on track with a gift:




I have wrapped up with a bow a couple 60dl, 3/8 .050 chains (33RSC) not new, but they have LOTS of life left, and have just been cut. 


More to come once I'm not exhausted...lol


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Nov 30, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Just got back here to AS  since Mr. Ben Arthur Rutkiewicz was born on Sept 11, 2011 @ 14:24 8lbs 2oz and 20.4" long...
> 
> been a LONG couple months getting used to momma, and baby... he's gained almost 75% of his birth weight, and WON'T STOP EATING...
> 
> ...


 JAYYYY!!!! LOL 
Gotta a quick question, gonna PM you.


----------



## tomdcoker (Nov 30, 2011)

*1/2" pitch tie straps*

I have 10 of the above to the first responder. Tom

The tie straps are gone within 2 minutes. Tom


----------



## MEATSAW (Nov 30, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Just got back here to AS  since Mr. Ben Arthur Rutkiewicz was born on Sept 11, 2011 @ 14:24 8lbs 2oz and 20.4" long...
> 
> been a LONG couple months getting used to momma, and baby... he's gained almost 75% of his birth weight, and WON'T STOP EATING...
> 
> ...



Congrats on the baby. I could use the chains if you still have 'em!


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 30, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Just got back here to AS  since Mr. Ben Arthur Rutkiewicz was born on Sept 11, 2011 @ 14:24 8lbs 2oz and 20.4" long...
> 
> been a LONG couple months getting used to momma, and baby... he's gained almost 75% of his birth weight, and WON'T STOP EATING...
> 
> ...



hey Jay welcome back and congrats on the young one.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 30, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Just got back here to AS  since Mr. Ben Arthur Rutkiewicz was born on Sept 11, 2011 @ 14:24 8lbs 2oz and 20.4" long...
> 
> been a LONG couple months getting used to momma, and baby... he's gained almost 75% of his birth weight, and WON'T STOP EATING...
> 
> ...



Hey Jay! Congrats on the boy! I had forgotten that text message until you just mentioned it. I think I have the Husky 55 flywheel in your sig. Gimme a chance to check. Hey are those chains wrapped with a wrapping bow, or a saw bow? If it is a saw bow, count me in.

I too took a little time off here, just to get some things done. CAD is back and pretty bad again. Wife quit her job so I have to be careful. The shop needs to at least break even..... Anyway, I digress.

Christmas giving: Up for grabs is a good Husky 55 flywheel. EDIT (not really) Jay got it.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 30, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Just got back here to AS  since Mr. Ben Arthur Rutkiewicz was born on Sept 11, 2011 @ 14:24 8lbs 2oz and 20.4" long...
> 
> been a LONG couple months getting used to momma, and baby... he's gained almost 75% of his birth weight, and WON'T STOP EATING...
> 
> ...



Congratulations and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 30, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know we cant ask in this thread only offer up stuff, so I thinking real hard my blood vessels are showing in my head some of you should be able to pick up on what I'm after. :hmm3grin2orange:





RandyMac said:


> gotcha covered, that box of Minimacs is on it's way.



Terrific. Now I know where to send MY box of minimacmisery!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2011)

ok i can say i learn a mistake that cost me:censored::censored:,,so i don't want to hear it,, i have to say thanks to the 2 AS members that sent me enough new chain to make 105 links for my 32" bar on my 288,,, well stupid azz me used the coin test on the bar to see what gauge it was,, according to the penny, which was a snug fit,, this bar was a 58 gauge bar,, according to the new chain the bar is 50 gauge:bang::bang::bang::bang::bang: so if anyone wants a 3/8 58 gauge 105 links let me know,,, there is 6 cutters that are semi chisel and the others are full chisel,,this is new oregon chain,, all i am asking is the shipping to send it out,,, i know this mistake won't happen again,,, note to self " don't trust the coin test",, i now have a few links of each gauge on the bench now


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 30, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok i can say i learn a mistake that cost me:censored::censored:,,so i don't want to hear it,, i have to say thanks to the 2 AS members that sent me enough new chain to make 105 links for my 32" bar on my 288,,, well stupid azz me used the coin test on the bar to see what gauge it was,, according to the penny, which was a snug fit,, this bar was a 58 gauge bar,, according to the new chain the bar is 50 gauge:bang::bang::bang::bang::bang: so if anyone wants a 3/8 58 gauge 105 links let me know,,, there is 6 cutters that are semi chisel and the others are full chisel,,this is new oregon chain,, all i am asking is the shipping to send it out,,, i know this mistake won't happen again,,, note to self " don't trust the coin test",, i now have a few links of each gauge on the bench now



Don't be too hard on yourself. I use the coin test all the time and I could see where if could be off a little, depending on the wear on the coin, etc. Putting a few links of each one on the bench is a good idea.:msp_thumbup: Besides that, a man who is big enough to admit his mistakes learns the most from them. I wish I had some chain to help you out with.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Nov 30, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok i can say i learn a mistake that cost me:censored::censored:,,so i don't want to hear it,, i have to say thanks to the 2 AS members that sent me enough new chain to make 105 links for my 32" bar on my 288,,, well stupid azz me used the coin test on the bar to see what gauge it was,, according to the penny, which was a snug fit,, this bar was a 58 gauge bar,, according to the new chain the bar is 50 gauge:bang::bang::bang::bang::bang: so if anyone wants a 3/8 58 gauge 105 links let me know,,, there is 6 cutters that are semi chisel and the others are full chisel,,this is new oregon chain,, all i am asking is the shipping to send it out,,, i know this mistake won't happen again,,, note to self " don't trust the coin test",, i now have a few links of each gauge on the bench now



Bummer!!.....Oh well. Stuff happens, and if that's the biggest mistake a fella makes this week, it's going pretty well.


----------



## DSS (Nov 30, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Bummer!!.....Oh well. Stuff happens, and if that's the biggest mistake a fella makes this week, it's going pretty well.



:agree2::agree2:

Like the old guy told me, " any man who says he never ####ed anything up, never done much."


----------



## jockeydeuce (Nov 30, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok i can say i learn a mistake that cost me:censored::censored:,,so i don't want to hear it,, i have to say thanks to the 2 AS members that sent me enough new chain to make 105 links for my 32" bar on my 288,,, well stupid azz me used the coin test on the bar to see what gauge it was,, according to the penny, which was a snug fit,, this bar was a 58 gauge bar,, according to the new chain the bar is 50 gauge:bang::bang::bang::bang::bang: so if anyone wants a 3/8 58 gauge 105 links let me know,,, there is 6 cutters that are semi chisel and the others are full chisel,,this is new oregon chain,, all i am asking is the shipping to send it out,,, i know this mistake won't happen again,,, note to self " don't trust the coin test",, i now have a few links of each gauge on the bench now



Besides...You're looking at this all wrong! This is an excellent opportunity to buy yourself an .058" gauge bar!:msp_smile:


----------



## muddawg (Nov 30, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Besides...You're looking at this all wrong! This is an excellent opportunity to buy yourself an .058" gauge bar!:msp_smile:



LOLOLOLOOL !

THATS WHAT I TOLD HIM ON THE PHONE !

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL !

But I mighta been laughing a bit too loud for him to take me seriously though ! ! !


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 30, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok i can say i learn a mistake that cost me:censored::censored:,,so i don't want to hear it,, i have to say thanks to the 2 AS members that sent me enough new chain to make 105 links for my 32" bar on my 288,,, well stupid azz me used the coin test on the bar to see what gauge it was,, according to the penny, which was a snug fit,, this bar was a 58 gauge bar,, according to the new chain the bar is 50 gauge:bang::bang::bang::bang::bang: so if anyone wants a 3/8 58 gauge 105 links let me know,,, there is 6 cutters that are semi chisel and the others are full chisel,,this is new oregon chain,, all i am asking is the shipping to send it out,,, i know this mistake won't happen again,,, note to self " don't trust the coin test",, i now have a few links of each gauge on the bench now



Hey, I can use that .058 for my 372. I only need 84 links.. maybe 85 not sure yet so if someone wants the whole 105, let them have it. If not, I can use it. Thanks


----------



## jockeydeuce (Nov 30, 2011)

Time I jumped in with the first offering......

Brand new 20" Windsor 3/8 .050 bar for Stihl "Large mount" (3002) 08s, S10, 051, 075, 084 & 088.







Just cover the shipping.

I'll dig up some more stuff too.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 30, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Time I jumped in with the first offering......
> 
> Brand new 20" Windsor 3/8 .050 bar for Stihl "Large mount" (3002) 08s, S10, 051, 075, 084 & 088.
> 
> ...



i'll take that. what's the postage?


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 30, 2011)

I could handle that 20" large mount if I'm not too late.


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a chain breaker to give away.It's either a woodsman or oregon,can't tell but it's red and has a new block with it.
I like my right angle grinder better, what can i say. Merry Christmas everybody. Scoot


On it's way to Turbo885.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 30, 2011)

PM sent scoot


----------



## jockeydeuce (Nov 30, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> I could handle that 20" large mount if I'm not too late.



What the heck! I have a couple of these......Even if Jerry takes one, you can have one too, Scoot!

Looks like shipping is about $25 though....I dunno if that still works for anyone.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 30, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> What the heck! I have a couple of these......Even if Jerry takes one, you can have one too, Scoot!
> 
> Looks like shipping is about $25 though....I dunno if that still works for anyone.



 Thats still cheaper than a bar.


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 30, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> What the heck! I have a couple of these......Even if Jerry takes one, you can have one too, Scoot!
> 
> Looks like shipping is about $25 though....I dunno if that still works for anyone.



It cost me 15 bucks to ship a 28" bar across the country USPS Priority a few weeks ago


----------



## kev1n (Nov 30, 2011)

Wicked500R said:


> It cost me 15 bucks to ship a 28" bar across the country USPS Priority a few weeks ago



He's not in this country, I just shipped a 40lb box to canada and it cost near 100 dollars


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 30, 2011)

kev1n said:


> He's not in this country, I just shipped a 40lb box to canada and it cost near 100 dollars



dang thats a lot of cash.i'm dang glad that i don't have to ship anything to canada.

but i might have oneday but i'm glad not right now


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> I have a chain breaker to give away.It's either a woodsman or oregon,can't tell but it's red and has a new block with it.
> I like my right angle grinder better, what can i say. Merry Christmas everybody. Scoot



figures,, i'm late again:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok i can say i learn a mistake that cost me:censored::censored:,,so i don't want to hear it,, i have to say thanks to the 2 AS members that sent me enough new chain to make 105 links for my 32" bar on my 288,,, well stupid azz me used the coin test on the bar to see what gauge it was,, according to the penny, which was a snug fit,, this bar was a 58 gauge bar,, according to the new chain the bar is 50 gauge:bang::bang::bang::bang::bang: so if anyone wants a 3/8 58 gauge 105 links let me know,,, there is 6 cutters that are semi chisel and the others are full chisel,,this is new oregon chain,, all i am asking is the shipping to send it out,,, i know this mistake won't happen again,,, note to self " don't trust the coin test",, i now have a few links of each gauge on the bench now



has a new home,,, sorry for seeming so ill about this,, i just had a very bad afternoon


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 30, 2011)

i'll have to look in my old dusty boxes and see what i got that i don't need. and then i'll see what i can clear out.


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 30, 2011)

kev1n said:


> He's not in this country, I just shipped a 40lb box to canada and it cost near 100 dollars



Ouch!


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 30, 2011)

ok here what i got for now. for shipping per item unless it's going to the same person

1.3800 poulan cases with the coil

2.poulan 3800 front wrap handle

3.homelite XL engine with carb( the carb was rebuilt before i put it on there) but missing the clutch

4.2 16 inch chainsaw bars i think ones a homelite and the other is a poulan mount but not sure

5.041 av air filter top in ruff condition but still useable

6. poulan xxv parts all but the p&c and carb and couple of small parts


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 30, 2011)

kev1n said:


> He's not in this country, I just shipped a 40lb box to canada and it cost near 100 dollars





Tree Wacker said:


> dang thats a lot of cash.i'm dang glad that i don't have to ship anything to canada.
> 
> but i might have oneday but i'm glad not right now



I had a saw given to me that I paid shipping on from Canada......45.00. Then I traded that same saw to a fellow in Canada.....45.00 more dollars. We call that saw "The Traveling Dolmar".


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 30, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I had a saw given to me that I paid shipping on from Canada......45.00. Then I traded that same saw to a fellow in Canada.....45.00 more dollars. We call that saw "The Traveling Dolmar".



LOL thats a good name for that saw


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 30, 2011)

I love this thread.. I got something.. I get a pic annd post it up in a little while... Stand By..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Smittysrepair (Nov 30, 2011)

Well guys I have been throwing this around in my head all day. For the ones out there that do not know me I am a factory trained ASE Master certified Diesel Technician and AWS certified welder by trade. It has turned into a kind of side business/ hobby that I only do occasionally for friends seeing I have taken a full time job with a wonderful company that I will hopefully retire from. I have been trained by almost every manufacturer from Deutz,Cat,Mack, and Perkins to Volvo. I do not have much to give away yet but I am digging through my stuff. Right now I am willing to offer the labor to rebuild for one person one of any make, model or size industrial engine or transmission for one of you guys. Please no in-frame rebuilds unless it is a power unit or farm tractor and no automobile stuff. I do do that kind of stuff but we are going to make this something worth having not an easy job. On the engines if you use either OEM parts or my distributor that I use for FP Diesel parts. And I mean you buy directly from them I will not make a dime on this. But as I was saying with OEM I will offer a one year warranty or with FP Diesel you get a three year warranty. That is a parts and labor warranty. On transmissions I use either OEM or some other manufacturers and on them either way you will get one year parts and labor warranty. The main catch is this will be done in my spare time or over my Christmas vacation so it may take a week or two for me to get it done. So if someone has a skidder,loader,tractor,dozer, or power plant engine or transmission waiting to be built and you need help on the labor I will help you out. It will have to be sent to me and picked back up though here in Deere Lodge Tn.. And guys I know times are tough for us all but I would like to do this for someone that really needs or deserves a freebie like this. Not someone looking for a handout that can afford to pay for this. I am not on here a lot so you can pm me or it is best to email me at [email protected] For the guys that do not know me and are skeptical about this I think several of you may know Terry Landrum who is a good friend of mine just ask him and he will let you know what kind of guy I am. I hope this helps someone. Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wicked500R said:


> I love this thread.. I got something.. I get a pic annd post it up in a little while... Stand By..:hmm3grin2orange:



:biggrin: :evilgrin: I'm on stand by.


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 30, 2011)

Smittysrepair said:


> ...And guys I know times are tough for us all but I would like to do this for someone that really needs or deserves a freebie like this. Not someone looking for a handout that can afford to pay for this. ...
> I hope this helps someone. Merry Christmas everyone!!!!



Wow. Fantastic gift.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 30, 2011)

No joke! Smitty done blew my thing right out'a the water! :jawdrop:

Rep headed your way Smitty!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 30, 2011)

You AS guys are alright.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> No joke! Smitty done blew my thing right out'a the water! :jawdrop:
> 
> Rep headed your way Smitty!



same here Rep Sent that would be the best christmas gift of a life time.


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 30, 2011)

A Gerber Multi-Plier with little use.. I have another one I use mostly so this one will be a present for someone who will wear and use it! 6 bucks for the PO. (SPOKEN FOR)


----------



## young (Nov 30, 2011)

FREE!!!! 
1 BRAND NEW loop of Oregon square ground full skip 36in chain. 
3/8 
.063
115 link

FREE, just cover shipping.


----------



## young (Nov 30, 2011)

young said:


> turkey day give a away
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still up for grabs if anyone needs it.


----------



## nandoz (Nov 30, 2011)

Wicked500R said:


> A Gerber Multi-Plier with little use.. I have another one I use mostly so this one will be a present for someone who will wear and use it! 6 bucks for the PO.



I can use the gerber send me a pm if it's still available.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wicked500R said:


> A Gerber Multi-Plier with little use.. I have another one I use mostly so this one will be a present for someone who will wear and use it! 6 bucks for the PO.



I use mine everyday, and it shows. I have to send it in to Gerber.

I always have a Leatherman original on my left, and a mini-mag and Gerber on the right.

The mini-mag also gets used everyday.


----------



## nandoz (Nov 30, 2011)

*My contribution*

I have a brand new 25" GB titanium bar for big mount Stihls, an old ProMac 510 for parts, and an XL-101. The saw runs and is complete, but needs love.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 30, 2011)

nandoz said:


> I have a brand new 25" GB titanium bar for big mount Stihls, an old ProMac 510 for parts, and an XL-101. The saw runs and is complete, but needs love.



I sure wouldnt mind getting that 25" bar from ya.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2011)

nandoz said:


> I have a brand new 25" GB titanium bar for big mount Stihls, an old ProMac 510 for parts, and an XL-101. The saw runs and is complete, but needs love.



Still got the 101?


----------



## nandoz (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got two names for the bar and the 101. Nobody wants a cruddy old Pro Mac?


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 30, 2011)

nandoz said:


> I've got two names for the bar and the 101. Nobody wants a cruddy old Pro Mac?



i'll take the pro mac 510 if no one else wants it.i could always get it running and give it to a fellow member on here as a gift or something .


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2011)

young said:


> FREE!!!!
> 1 BRAND NEW loop of Oregon square ground full skip 36in chain.
> 3/8
> .063
> ...



Still available? I could use that chain. 

Wow, you guys have really gone over the top tonight! A free enging or tranny rebuild? Really? Wow! Kudos to everyone involved here.


----------



## young (Nov 30, 2011)

young said:


> FREE!!!!
> 1 BRAND NEW loop of Oregon square ground full skip 36in chain.
> 3/8
> .063
> ...



bye bye chain


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2011)

young said:


> bye bye chain



Thanks Young! Let me know how much shipping is.


----------



## SawGarage (Nov 30, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> JAYYYY!!!! LOL
> Gotta a quick question, gonna PM you.





MEATSAW said:


> Congrats on the baby. I could use the chains if you still have 'em!



*You got it...*



Tree Wacker said:


> hey Jay welcome back and congrats on the young one.





Saw Dr. said:


> Hey Jay! Congrats on the boy! I had forgotten that text message until you just mentioned it. I think I have the Husky 55 flywheel in your sig. Gimme a chance to check. Hey are those chains wrapped with a wrapping bow, or a saw bow? If it is a saw bow, count me in.
> 
> I too took a little time off here, just to get some things done. CAD is back and pretty bad again. Wife quit her job so I have to be careful. The shop needs to at least break even..... Anyway, I digress.
> 
> Christmas giving: Up for grabs is a good Husky 55 flywheel. EDIT (not really) Jay got it.



Thanks Tim! PM sent... I have some things for you as well! 



diggers_dad said:


> Congratulations and Merry Christmas!



Thanks on the Congrats guys...it's been QUITE a life-changing event and something it's taken the wife ALOT to get used to.... I'm finally having some free time back, but in altered states, that's for sure....


----------



## nandoz (Nov 30, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> i'll take the pro mac 510 if no one else wants it.i could always get it running and give it to a fellow member on here as a gift or something .



Thanks...er Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 30, 2011)

i just found some poulan 4218 handles and 2 mini mac clutch covers that i don't know what all they will fit.i just found them and i'll be still looking for some stuff in a few minutes.i might have to start early in the AM to get in some realy dusty boxes to see what i'll find.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 30, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> ok here what i got for now. for shipping per item unless it's going to the same person
> 
> 1.3800 poulan cases with the coil
> 
> ...



I'll bet Duke Thieroff could use that 3800 crankcase. He needs one and has posted a want ad in the swap meet thread. I'll send him a text...


----------



## Tree Wacker (Nov 30, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> I'll bet Duke Thieroff could use that 3800 crankcase. He needs one and has posted a want ad in the swap meet thread. I'll send him a text...



ok i'll take and mark it his when he pm's me. i'll go right now and make sure it's clean.


----------



## SawGarage (Nov 30, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> _Duke_ Thieroff.....



Duke? :msp_rolleyes:

If that's the case, I'm the RED BARON!  oke:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 1, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Duke? :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> If that's the case, I'm the RED BARON!  oke:



You only get an appointed title by owning McCullochs and posting in the McCulloch thread.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 1, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> You only get an appointed title by owning McCullochs and posting in the McCulloch thread.


 Or the 2100 club, where they only serve whiskey.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 1, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Time I jumped in with the first offering......
> 
> Brand new 20" Windsor 3/8 .050 bar for Stihl "Large mount" (3002) 08s, S10, 051, 075, 084 & 088.
> 
> ...



after some figuring it looks like i couldn't mod that bar to fit my saw. so, i am hereby relinquishing my claim to the bar. it should go to someone who can use it like it is, without a lot of mods. thanks for the chance though. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2011)

```

```
I hope this doesn't detail this thread, but I feel a heads up is in order here. Matter of fact, I'm asking that we don't even discuss this here. LINK.


----------



## huskydude (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a 1984 husky 50 crank if anyone wants it.


----------



## upstateny (Dec 1, 2011)

Someone must need a 394/395 Full Wrap!


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 1, 2011)

young said:


> turkey day give a away
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd take one of those if still available .... PM'd you with addr.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 1, 2011)

Due to some recent information coming to light :taped:,

the Poulan 3400 is again available. The AF cover & recoil are claimed, & I'm waiting to hear back from someone regarding a couple of other parts.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 1, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Time I jumped in with the first offering......
> 
> Brand new 20" Windsor 3/8 .050 bar for Stihl "Large mount" (3002) 08s, S10, 051, 075, 084 & 088.
> 
> ...



I would be most interested in this bar if still available!! Please PM me if it is!!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 1, 2011)

upstateny said:


> Someone must need a 394/395 Full Wrap!



It just happens that I'm building a 394.


----------



## MiracleRepair (Dec 1, 2011)

I usually give these away in the swap meet section. But, since you guys are all over here in this thread.








The wizard is missing its muffler, and lower av on handle is broke.
The 25 pops on mix in carb, fuel line rotted off.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 1, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Due to some recent information coming to light :taped:,
> 
> the Poulan 3400 is again available. The AF cover & recoil are claimed, & I'm waiting to hear back from someone regarding a couple of other parts.



PM Sent!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 1, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> This is the mystery rifle clip. It was in a box of reloading stuff I inherited. I have no idea what it fits. There is mostly 30.30 and 30.06 stuff in the box.
> A 30.30 round fits in (a little tight) but I think it would work. The only marking on the clip is the "Pat applied for". Free to a good home.



Thats for a Stevens Model 325C 30-30
Never thought I'd ever see another one besides the one I have......WOW.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 1, 2011)

Up for grabs! Poulan recoil from a 3500?Fits 2.8,3300 and others.I have 2 Craftsmans so don't need a green one LOL EDIT: Also found a good intake boot and muffler for this saw! I am still digging?


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 1, 2011)

guess what i found guys,,, i have another .325/7 stihl sprocket rim,, it is a small spline,,, it looks new,,, if someone wants it let me know by pm


----------



## Wicked500R (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmmm... what goodie will I pull out of the draw today...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MiracleRepair (Dec 1, 2011)

*"the little green one"*

Has been claimed by scoot.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 1, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> guess what i found guys,,, i have another .325/7 stihl sprocket rim,, it is a small spline,,, it looks new,,, if someone wants it let me know by pm



PM'ed ya.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 1, 2011)

Wicked500R said:


> Hmmm... what goodie will I pull out of the draw today...:hmm3grin2orange:



how about a 16" bar for my 346xp,,20" for my 372 or a 24" for my 288 all 3/8 50 gauge,,,,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone need a Husky 570XP cylinder. Its clean and in nice condition. All you pay is the shipping.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 1, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> guess what i found guys,,, i have another .325/7 stihl sprocket rim,, it is a small spline,,, it looks new,,, if someone wants it let me know by pm



gone already guys


----------



## MiracleRepair (Dec 1, 2011)

Tbone claims the wizard.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 1, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone need a Husky 570XP cylinder. Its clean and in nice condition. All you pay is the shipping.



Does it come with the rest of the saw? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 1, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> NIB......filing guides......also a old antique muffler.........free shipping! One man's junk is another man's treasure!......Hahahahahahaha!




3 filing guides mailed.......have those 2 left and the old antique muffler.......free shipping!.........Better hurry or you might be getting nothing but a lump of coal!


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 1, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> 3 filing guides mailed.......have those 2 left and the old antique muffler.......free shipping!.........Better hurry or you might be getting nothing but a lump of coal!



I'll take the coal it will burn in my central boiler


----------



## muddawg (Dec 1, 2011)

Dibbs on the lump of coal !

AHHHHH ! Im too late again !


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Does it come with the rest of the saw? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Trust me, you wouldn't want this one! I threw a lot of it in the trash.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2011)

muddawg said:


> Dibbs on the lump of coal !



You keep your greasy mitts off my coal! I thought I had dibbs on it already, lol. Hahahahaha


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 1, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Trust me, you wouldn't want this one! I threw a lot of it in the trash.



Well chit! Guess I don't need it then :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## muddawg (Dec 1, 2011)

aww neither one of us get it

I guess ill just hafta use this white oak here !

LOLOL

HO HO HO thats all I want for XXX-MAS !


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 1, 2011)

muddawg said:


> HO HO HO thats all I want for XXX-MAS !



a 300+ pd ho ho ho:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 1, 2011)

I have some points and condensors from some thing (not sure what) My dad had a saw shop back in the late 50's these were in a bin of his I will try to get a pic but if anyone wants to take a chance there yous. Oops he was a mac/homie dealer.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 1, 2011)

Everyone is payed up on their Receiver Hooks! 

Turned out to be 12 instead of 10. . . But that's just fine. 

Ordering material, hope to get it first part of next week.


----------



## muddawg (Dec 1, 2011)

LOLOLOL 

ILL pay shipping scott....show me a pic

and thats #300+ huh ? ? ?

just make sure they bring their own stockings


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 1, 2011)

I've got Husky 55 parts.......Tanks, cases, cranks, etc. 

PM me with any needs.

I'll be in the shop the rest of the day so it will be tonight before I get back to you.


----------



## morewood (Dec 1, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Due to some recent information coming to light :taped:,
> 
> the Poulan 3400 is again available. The AF cover & recoil are claimed, & I'm waiting to hear back from someone regarding a couple of other parts.



Would like cylinder and muffler if available, maybe its destiny:msp_tongue:

shea


----------



## morewood (Dec 1, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I've got Husky 55 parts.......Tanks, cases, cranks, etc.
> 
> PM me with any needs.
> 
> I'll be in the shop the rest of the day so it will be tonight before I get back to you.



Could use tank and case. Project saw is truly a project.

Shea

Have a couple of items to put up this evening. Gotta get some pics.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 1, 2011)

Free to a good home....just pay shipping.
Not sure what models they fit.





















EDIT: Partner Starter cover is spoken for!


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 1, 2011)

Stihl got the aftermarket MS361 air filter. I'm also offering up pistons and cylinders for a 031 and 032.


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 1, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Stihl got the aftermarket MS361 air filter. I'm also offering up pistons and cylinders for a 031 and 032.




You have some 031 pistons and cylinders to give away??? I have some 031 projects, that would help!!!!


I can PM you or you PM me


----------



## atpchas (Dec 1, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Stihl got the aftermarket MS361 air filter. I'm also offering up pistons and cylinders for a 031 and 032.



I can use the filter (if it's not claimed yet).

Charlie


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 1, 2011)

redoakneck said:


> You have some 031 pistons and cylinders to give away??? I have some 031 projects, that would help!!!!
> 
> 
> I can PM you or you PM me





atpchas said:


> I can use the filter (if it's not claimed yet).
> 
> Charlie



One 031 and one 032 are up for the give away.

Filter is yours Charlie, shoot me a pm with shipping info.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 1, 2011)

My wife  got two boxes mailed out this morning for this thread, a funny looking fat man in red covered shipping.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 1, 2011)

the other items i had are going out in the morn


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 1, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> My wife  got two boxes mailed out this morning for this thread, a funny looking fat man in red covered shipping.



Stumpy? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 1, 2011)

muddawg said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> ILL pay shipping scott....show me a pic
> 
> ...



here kitty kitty kitty,,,,sorry i couldn't resist


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 1, 2011)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Free to a good home....just pay shipping.
> Not sure what models they fit.




I'm not interested in them, but the top one is a 7000+ and the bottom is a Pioneer Farmsaw.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Dec 1, 2011)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Free to a good home....just pay shipping.
> Not sure what models they fit.



I'll take the partner starter cover kind sir.:smile2:


----------



## muddawg (Dec 1, 2011)

why ! shes got her own ride !

I was gonna fire up the 3/4 ton IH to pick her up

just give her my address , scott,...send the blonde you told me about too

LOLOOOLOLOLOLOLOL !


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 1, 2011)

Points and condensors are gone to fl.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 1, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> ok here what i got for now. for shipping per item unless it's going to the same person
> 
> 1.3800 poulan cases with the coil
> 
> ...



ok the poulan 3800 has been claimed by Duke Thieroff it will be going out in the AM with free shipping.

And all the items i got on here is for free shipping just let me know what you need.That is my way of Saying Marry Christmas to everyone and a Happy New Year.

Tbone75 has claimed the bars.Marry Christmas Tbone have fun with the new bars.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Young! My first Christmas present of the year.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 1, 2011)

Many thanks & Merry Christmas to Scott/08f150! The 025 AV mounts arrived today, & they look great :msp_thumbup:.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 1, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks Young! My first Christmas present of the year.



I like that!Even if it does say Stihl on it LOL


----------



## morewood (Dec 1, 2011)

Found some items. First up is a complete Mac 10-10, I know absolutely nothing about it except it is in the way. If you want, just pm. If you have questions, pm. 
View attachment 209407
View attachment 209409


The next is for you bass fishing guys. I have a St Croix SCII blank. It is 6'6" one piece, MH power, Fast action. I will provide the handle, reel seat, rod, eyes(Fuji, of course). You provide shipping. The only thing is I can't guarantee if it will be there before Christmas. I will try, but alot going on, so no promise. First pm gets it.
View attachment 209411
View attachment 209412


Merry Christmas,
Shea

Flubbed up pics


----------



## kev1n (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm starting to feel the christmas spirit. 
I've got a brand new Mcculloch 10" ish bar .375 
I've got a new bar stud and flange nut for an echo 301 series I believe.
Also a lightly used recoil side for a remington mighty might 400.
Merry christmas all, Kevin


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd take that P60 if no one else wants it. LOL !!!


----------



## redunshee (Dec 1, 2011)

I've got a Stihl 011AV chainbrake and clutch cover assembly. This comes off the white 011AV and will not fit the red one. Ask me how I know. If interested PM me with your address.
Bob


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 1, 2011)

kev1n said:


> I'm starting to feel the christmas spirit.
> I've got a brand new Mcculloch 10" ish bar .375
> I've got a new bar stud and flange nut for an echo 301 series I believe.
> Also a lightly used recoil side for a remington mighty might 400.
> Merry christmas all, Kevin



I will take that P60 off your hands :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thomas1 (Dec 1, 2011)

kev1n said:


> I'm starting to feel the christmas spirit.
> I've got a brand new Mcculloch 10" ish bar .375
> I've got a new bar stud and flange nut for an echo 301 series I believe.
> Also a lightly used recoil side for a remington mighty might 400.
> Merry christmas all, Kevin




Seeing that sidecover jarred my memory.











I haven't messed with it. Anyone's for shipping.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 1, 2011)

morewood said:


> Found some items. First up is a complete Mac 10-10, I know absolutely nothing about it except it is in the way. If you want, just pm. If you have questions, pm.
> View attachment 209407
> View attachment 209409
> 
> ...



I'd be interested in the 10 10 if it's still available.


----------



## atpchas (Dec 1, 2011)

*Echo trimmer parts*

Pick a piece or claim it all. Came to me like this (only dirtier). The recoil is just a cover (no guts).






Charlie


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 1, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> No problem send me your shippng info via PM
> 
> *Hey Saw Dr.!!!!*
> 
> ...



the pistons got some wear,,, its a little shiny,,,, it looks to be OEM 046 vintage,,, has rings too and a (one) good factory cir clip retainer installed,,, , just needs a good cleaning and I would run your needle cage brg & wrist pin from the broke saw,,, it's not like it burnt slap up,,, buy 1 oem circlip and your in business

I'd pull the rings if you dont have and ultra sonic cleaner,,,, remove one of the rings from the crashed piston, break it in half and use the end/edge to scrape the ring grooves clean,,, its been setting on an 046 bottom end that the tank got skidderized some 5-6+ years back... It has quite a bit of carbon on the top too...Pre Ultra Synthetics,, LOL!!! I will try to get it out this weekend... but dont hold me too it!!!!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 1, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> the pistons got some wear,,, its a little shiny,,,, it looks to be OEM 046 vintage,,, has rings too and a (one) good factory cir clip retainer installed,,, , just needs a good cleaning and I would run your needle cage brg & wrist pin from the broke saw,,, it's not like it burnt slap up,,, buy 1 oem circlip and your in business
> 
> I'd pull the rings if you dont have and ultra sonic cleaner,,,, remove one of the rings from the crashed piston, break it in half and use the end/edge to scrape the ring grooves clean,,, its been setting on an 046 bottom end that the tank got skidderized some 5-6+ years back... It has quite a bit of carbon on the top too...Pre Ultra Synthetics,, LOL!!! I will try to get it out this weekend... but dont hold me too it!!!!



I owe you some beers, my friend.


----------



## young (Dec 2, 2011)

chains went out thursday, and air filter will go out later today, friday 

HAPPY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 2, 2011)

i ahve to thank everyone that got something from me off this thread,,,i just hope the items i did send out was ok for everyone,, the last 2 items went out this morn,, if i happen to run acroos something else i will post it,, but for now merry christmas to everyone


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 2, 2011)

Where's Ed with all them free bars? 

I might have some spare parts let me take a good look!


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 2, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Where's Ed with all them free bars?
> 
> I might have some spare parts let me take a good look!



Coming soon. I hope to have time in the next few days to kinda sort them out.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 2, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Coming soon. I hope to have time in the next few days to kinda sort them out.



That is a big job sorting all them out!Good luck Ed


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 2, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Coming soon. I hope to have time in the next few days to kinda sort them out.



If going through those bars is anything like going through a large tub of sprockets.....


To the folks waiting to hear from me, if you haven't already provided your address, please do so via PM. Right now I'm taking a break from a couple of leaking toilets (need to have 'em done before my wife gets home :msp_scared, I'll get to the parts & packaging this weekend.

Any last minute add-ons? New requests? 
The spur sprockets can be confusing, but will make sense with a little effort.
Re the Poulan 3400, spoken for are: AF cover, recoil, clutch cover, clutch, coil, & muffler (to be modded by one of our resident Poulan experts :msp_thumbup.


----------



## ECsaws (Dec 2, 2011)

I would like to offer up one free woods port, saw of your choice (NO clam shells).
I would like to see this go to someone that just cant afford to have a saw ported, someone who hasn't ever had a ported work saw and neaver will if they had to pay.
first guy to PM me that meets the criteria gets it.
owner pays shipping and insurance both ways.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 2, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> I would like to offer up one free woods port, saw of your choice (NO clam shells).
> I would like to see this go to someone that just cant afford to have a saw ported, someone who hasn't ever had a ported work saw and neaver will if they had to pay.
> first guy to PM me that meets the criteria gets it.
> owner pays shipping and insurance both ways.
> Merry Christmas.



Boy I would love to take you up on that!!!! Dont have any ported saws, and will probably never be able to justify the cost of one either. But I really want to learn how to do it my self. Might end up paying full price in screwed up top ends in the end LOL. Awesome gesture though!!!! This is a great thread! 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 2, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> I would like to offer up one free woods port, saw of your choice (NO clam shells).
> I would like to see this go to someone that just cant afford to have a saw ported, someone who hasn't ever had a ported work saw and neaver will if they had to pay.
> first guy to PM me that meets the criteria gets it.
> owner pays shipping and insurance both ways.
> Merry Christmas.



That is one cool freebie right there. Plus you know you're getting a strong saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> I would like to offer up one free woods port, saw of your choice (NO clam shells).
> I would like to see this go to someone that just cant afford to have a saw ported, someone who hasn't ever had a ported work saw and neaver will if they had to pay.
> first guy to PM me that meets the criteria gets it.
> owner pays shipping and insurance both ways.
> Merry Christmas.



That's awesome Eric!


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 2, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> I would like to offer up one free woods port, saw of your choice (NO clam shells).
> I would like to see this go to someone that just cant afford to have a saw ported, someone who hasn't ever had a ported work saw and neaver will if they had to pay.
> first guy to PM me that meets the criteria gets it.
> owner pays shipping and insurance both ways.
> Merry Christmas.



Wow! Merry Christmas indeed!! 

For those who might not know--Eric Copsey has a *solid* reputation as a builder.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 2, 2011)

I jusr sent eric a pm on modding a saw. What a very nice offer. I never heard of some one modding a saw before I became a member here. Now I keep thinking I want one. I would love to have my 460 done up. Or maybe my 064 once I get the crankseals replaced.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2011)

Andy's newer here but a great guy to deal with. I sold him my 2101XP and he's been a pleasure to deal with. BTW, Eric build a mean saw.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Andy's newer here but a great guy to deal with. I sold him my 2101XP and he's been a pleasure to deal with. BTW, Eric build a mean saw.



Plus he is in Ohio


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 2, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Coming soon. I hope to have time in the next few days to kinda sort them out.



i would be more then happy to drive up and help:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 2, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> I would like to offer up one free woods port, saw of your choice (NO clam shells).
> I would like to see this go to someone that just cant afford to have a saw ported, someone who hasn't ever had a ported work saw and neaver will if they had to pay.
> first guy to PM me that meets the criteria gets it.
> owner pays shipping and insurance both ways.
> Merry Christmas.



i have never had a ported saw before but i am hoping to have saved up enough pop cans to be able to afford to have my 346xp done by the end of next year :bang::bang::bang:,, so that counts me out


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Plus he is in Ohio



So is Eric, so that will help keep shipping cost down.

BTW, IIRC, Eric does seasonal construction work, so saw building supplements his income in the winter. That means this comes right off his bottom line, a true gift. Ok I'm waxing elephant, lol. I love Christmas


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 2, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i would be more then happy to drive up and help:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Great idea! Then you can drop off the bars on the way home! :hmm3grin2orange: Could be a round about trip? All over the USA and Canada !


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Ok I'm waxing elephant, lol. I love Christmas



suck up


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 2, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Great idea! Then you can drop off the bars on the way home! :hmm3grin2orange: Could be a round about trip? All over the USA and Canada !



it would give me a chance to play santa,, i just can't picture my fat azz riding around in a sled


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> So is Eric, so that will help keep shipping cost down.
> 
> BTW, IIRC, Eric does seasonal construction work, so saw building supplements his income in the winter. That means this comes right off his bottom line, a true gift. Ok I'm waxing elephant, lol. I love Christmas



I am out on this one :bang: Already got a Mooberized 346 plus a 350 on the way and a 350 i did!My first one!And it runs? LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 2, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> it would give me a chance to play santa,, i just can't picture my fat azz riding around in a sled



They make BIG sleds


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 2, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Plus he is in Ohio




We'll try not to hold that against Andy :evilgrin:.

At least he doesn't live in Dallas .


----------



## wooddog (Dec 2, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> We'll try not to hold that against Andy :evilgrin:.
> 
> At least he doesn't live in Dallas .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Ok I'm waxing elephant, lol.



For whatever reason would you ever see the _need_ for waxing an elephant?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2011)

Warped5 said:


> For whatever reason would you ever see the _need_ for waxing an elephant?



"Waxing eloquent", ie getting sappy.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 2, 2011)

Warped5 said:


> For whatever reason would you ever see the _need_ for waxing an elephant?


LOL ! I just Googled it. They don't know what he means either. LOL !
I heard of scrubbing elephants, but not waxing.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> LOL ! I just Googled it. They don't know what he means either. LOL !
> I heard of scrubbing elephants, but not waxing.



What makes you think I knew what I was talking about?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 2, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> We'll try not to hold that against Andy :evilgrin:.
> 
> At least he doesn't live in Dallas .



Hey I am not from Ohio, I am a cold blooded Minnesotan. I dont even want to go to Ohio.


----------



## MiracleRepair (Dec 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> What makes you think I knew what I was talking about?




Hey, sometimes ya just need a slippery elephant.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 2, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey I am not from Ohio, I am a cold blooded Minnesotan. I dont even want to go to Ohio.



OK stay out there and freeze :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 2, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> I have some points and condensors from some thing (not sure what) My dad had a saw shop back in the late 50's these were in a bin of his I will try to get a pic but if anyone wants to take a chance there yous. Oops he was a mac/homie dealer.



I'd love to take you up on that offer if they're not spoken for. PM me what you'll need for shipping.



redoakneck said:


> You have some 031 pistons and cylinders to give away??? I have some 031 projects, that would help!!!!
> 
> 
> I can PM you or you PM me



I have a good used 031 jug to give away for shipping cost. I need to verify the bore diamter to be sure it's for an 031 rather than an 030 or 032. Will do so tomorrow. PM me if you need it.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 2, 2011)

The points are on there way to Florida. But I do have a electric trailer brake controller up for grabs. It's built by Kelsey could be Kelsy-Hayes but it just says Kelsey on it.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2011)

Should I open it?


----------



## young (Dec 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Should I open it?



do it.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Dec 2, 2011)

morewood said:


> Found some items. First up is a complete Mac 10-10, I know absolutely nothing about it except it is in the way. If you want, just pm. If you have questions, pm.
> View attachment 209407
> View attachment 209409
> 
> ...



Bass guy here!!!! And I got a rod building buddy! I'm in, so how much shipping? Snailest mailest is fine, since it won't matter if it's here before Christmas. Wooohooooo!!!! Thanks Shea!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2011)

young said:


> do it.



How about this package? Thanks for another one Young!


----------



## young (Dec 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> How about this package? Thanks for another one Young!



that was quick.


----------



## ECsaws (Dec 2, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I jusr sent eric a pm on modding a saw. What a very nice offer. I never heard of some one modding a saw before I became a member here. Now I keep thinking I want one. I would love to have my 460 done up. Or maybe my 064 once I get the crankseals replaced.



It looks like will be working a 460 over .
I told Andy if he got the saw to me ASAP I would try to deliver before Christmas.
I may even do a thread on this job if time allows .. I do somethings a bit differnt than most.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Dec 2, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> It looks like will be working a 460 over .
> I told Andy if he got the saw to me ASAP I would try to deliver before Christmas.
> I may even do a thread on this job if time allows .. I do somethings a bit differnt than most.



That 460 is a great saw, especially with a muff mod. With the muff mod and porting, LOOK OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 2, 2011)

I got a S10,08 parts saw up for the cost of shipping and a meteor fs280 trimmer piston for shipping.















Merry Christmas


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 2, 2011)

C5 P&C and muffler. Rings still should be good  

Homelite super XL P&C one good ring. 





Homelite XL12 P&C needs rings.





Have this box ready to go with a present inside for 8433Jeff


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 2, 2011)

08f150, I got the calipers, and RiverRat2 I got the straps! 

Thanks a bunch fellas.


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 2, 2011)

*Christmas giving*

I have an oil pump with gear and bumper spike and some misc parts for (I think) a Husqvarna L 65. I also have a crankcase for a Husky 51. It has the crank and rod. The big end rod bearing looks good, but the crank bearings are tight. It is possible it will clean up.
I also have a Skil 1631. The muffler is missing. The p & c look good through the exhaust, but it will only move about 1/2" then it stops. I think everything else is there. First P M gets it. Tom


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 2, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> C5 P&C and muffler. Rings still should be good
> 
> Homelite super XL P&C one good ring.
> 
> ...



i could use the c5 parts.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 2, 2011)

Brian13 said:


> I got a S10,08 parts saw up for the cost of shipping and a meteor fs280 trimmer piston for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw is claimed, piston is still up for grabs.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Should I open it?



Hey Dennis, where's my coal?:msp_biggrin:






Just having a little fun here. Dennis, thanks for the guide. I appreciate it.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hopefully that saw isn't going to TN. He's been itching for a Stihl for along time now. (sorry)

I'll have a few parts to be added this weekend.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Brad, 

Where did you find that light? My dad needs some stocking stuffing goodies?


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Dennis, where's my coal?:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ! That's pretty cool looking ! I was wondering what was in the box when he posted it.
Could I bother you to post a pic. of it in use ?


----------



## young (Dec 2, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> Brad,
> 
> Where did you find that light? My dad needs some stocking stuffing goodies?



my local dealer has them.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> Brad,
> 
> Where did you find that light?



In the mailbox


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 2, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> ok here what i got for now. for shipping per item unless it's going to the same person
> 
> 1.3800 poulan cases with the coil
> 
> ...





Tree Wacker said:


> ok the poulan 3800 has been claimed by Duke Thieroff it will be going out in the AM with free shipping.
> 
> And all the items i got on here is for free shipping just let me know what you need.That is my way of Saying Marry Christmas to everyone and a Happy New Year.
> 
> Tbone75 has claimed the bars.Marry Christmas Tbone have fun with the new bars.



7hpjim Has claimed the poulan xxv

and the bars and the 3800 cases will go out in the Am my post office was close for a death in their familey.but will be open tomarrow so they will go out first thing.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 2, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> It looks like will be working a 460 over .
> I told Andy if he got the saw to me ASAP I would try to deliver before Christmas.
> I may even do a thread on this job if time allows .. I do somethings a bit differnt than most.



Sweet, would love to see a thread from you Eric.


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 2, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> ....my post office was close for a death in their familey...




Is that possible?????


after all, they are a FEDERAL institution... :dunno:


----------



## struggle (Dec 3, 2011)

PM sent about the Super XL P/C


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 3, 2011)

don't ask me i just go by what the sign said on the closed window.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Dec 3, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Is that possible?????
> 
> 
> after all, they are a FEDERAL institution... :dunno:



My local Post Office only has one employee and closes for a hour everyday so she can go to lunch, they also do not open on Saturdays at all. So I would figure that a death in her family would close the joint down.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 3, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Is that possible?????
> 
> 
> after all, they are a FEDERAL institution... :dunno:



No it's not possible.At all.Closing for lunch is different.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone in need of a 3314 style crank case?No clutch cover but do have the top cover,brake handle and starter without the guts.Muffler,oil pump wrap handle still there too!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 3, 2011)

I feel like I won a new car. I am the lucky sob that is getting his 460 modded by Eric. I am extremely excited. I never even heard of people doing modifications to chainsaws before I became a member of this site and now I am always thinking how cool it would be to have a saw all done up. I cant thank Eric enough, this is a very generous christmas gift. I am glad I found this site, some very good people here. Why just this afternoon I am going to go to heavyfuel's house and he is going to help me install the new crankshaft seals in my 064. I have never even met this guy and he offered to give me a hand. My mother always said to avoid strangers but knowing he is a member here how strange could he be. On second thought he is in Wisconsin and a lot of very strange people there. If you dont hear back from me tommorrow call for help.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 3, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I feel like I won a new car. I am the lucky sob that is getting his 460 modded by Eric. I am extremely excited. I never even heard of people doing modifications to chainsaws before I became a member of this site and now I am always thinking how cool it would be to have a saw all done up. I cant thank Eric enough, this is a very generous christmas gift. I am glad I found this site, some very good people here. Why just this afternoon I am going to go to heavyfuel's house and he is going to help me install the new crankshaft seals in my 064. I have never even met this guy and he offered to give me a hand. My mother always said to avoid strangers but knowing he is a member here how strange could he be. On second thought he is in Wisconsin and a lot of very strange people there. If you dont hear back from me tommorrow call for help.



Andy, I was the same way. Sawgarage has helped me so much, (and other members of course) He helped me in finding parts and a whole bunch of other stuff! I have met with 3 arboristsite members here, and cant wait to meet more! 
Hey watch what your saying! 8 year Wisconsin veteran here


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 3, 2011)

the chainsaw bars and 3800 case went out this AM.so marry christmas and enjoy.


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 3, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Andy, I was the same way. Sawgarage has helped me so much, (and other members of course) He helped me in finding parts and a whole bunch of other stuff! I have met with 3 arboristsite members here, and cant wait to meet more!
> Hey watch what your saying! 8 year Wisconsin veteran here



Wow, :blush: thank you...

and here I was thinking *ALL ALONG* that I was positioning myself to be your 'friend' TO get something for nothing oke: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 3, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I feel like I won a new car. I am the lucky sob that is getting his 460 modded by Eric. I am extremely excited. I never even heard of people doing modifications to chainsaws before I became a member of this site and now I am always thinking how cool it would be to have a saw all done up. I cant thank Eric enough, this is a very generous christmas gift. I am glad I found this site, some very good people here. Why just this afternoon I am going to go to heavyfuel's house and he is going to help me install the new crankshaft seals in my 064. I have never even met this guy and he offered to give me a hand. My mother always said to avoid strangers but *knowing he is a member here how strange could he be*. On second thought he is in Wisconsin and a lot of very strange people there. If you dont hear back from me tommorrow call for help.




Laugh  rep given.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 3, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Dennis, where's my coal?:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No worries Brad......just kissing your a$$!......maybe someday I'll want you to port a cylinder for me.......Hahahahahahahaha!

Now work on ole Hi-pockets Rupedoggy to give away some of his tons of old saw junk!


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 3, 2011)

The poulan micro xxv deluxe has a new home with 7hpjim. it will be shipped out first thing monday AM.


----------



## kev1n (Dec 3, 2011)

kev1n said:


> I'm starting to feel the christmas spirit.
> I've got a brand new Mcculloch 10" ish bar .375
> I've got a new bar stud and flange nut for an echo 301 series I believe.
> Also a lightly used recoil side for a remington mighty might 400.
> Merry christmas all, Kevin



Bumping this one more time, anybody need a new bar for a mini mac variety saw or the other stuff. The P60 is spoken for.:msp_smile:


----------



## wooddog (Dec 3, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> No worries Brad......just kissing your a$$!......maybe someday I'll want you to port a cylinder for me.......Hahahahahahahaha!



:msp_thumbup: Would like to see how that file guide works too. ::thumbsup:: 

 :msp_lol: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> the chainsaw bars and 3800 case went out this AM.so marry christmas and enjoy.



Really? I see all of the Post Offices in Union County are closed on Saturday. Hmmmmm

HoursMap: Explore your neighborhood.


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 3, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Really? I see all of the Post Offices in Union County are closed on Saturday. Hmmmmm
> 
> HoursMap: Explore your neighborhood.



ok first off i'm not going to start no trouble on here. but i am going to say one thing i'm not from union county.i'm from Mascot tn my zip code is 37806 and my post office was open today from 7:00am to 9:00am.so i wish you all would let me be.This fourm is suppost to be for spreading christmas cheer.but looks like you all trying to make it something else.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2011)

*Let's keep this discussion out of this thread, period.*


----------



## MnSam (Dec 3, 2011)

I must agree 100%. Regardless of that discussion's validity, let's focus on the reasons behind this thread. 'Tis that time of the year to be thankful for all we have, and look at the positives in our lives, not the negatives. That being said, I will try to spread some cheer. Merry Christmas to all.

Sam


----------



## DSS (Dec 3, 2011)

kev1n said:


> Bumping this one more time, anybody need a new bar for a mini mac variety saw or the other stuff. The P60 is spoken for.:msp_smile:



I'll take that little bar Kevin.:msp_smile:


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> *Let's keep this discussion out of this thread, period.*



Good enough. . .


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Good enough. . .



No worries Nate


----------



## MnSam (Dec 3, 2011)

#1

54cc poulan, I'm guessing a 3300. P/C look practically new, piston still has factory machining on it. Coil is there, probably no good as the spark plug boot is snipped off. Oiler is there. No carb or clutch. Really all I can vouch for is the P/C.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 3, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> 3 filing guides mailed.......have those 2 left and the old antique muffler.......free shipping!.........Better hurry or you might be getting nothing but a lump of coal!



If you still have a filing guide left, I'd love to have one to give my son. I'm starting him on sharpening chains and I think it would help him out.

Thanks, 

Marc


----------



## MnSam (Dec 3, 2011)

#2

Poulan Pro 365, 60cc. P/C look great, good spark. Clutch and oiler are there but function is unknown. No carb.







*Edit: Spoken for.*


----------



## MnSam (Dec 3, 2011)

#3

(Yellow) Poulan -model unknown, 44mm P/C look good.







*Edit: Spoken for.*


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2011)

MnSam said:


> #2
> 
> Poulan Pro 365, 60cc. P/C look great, good spark. Clutch and oiler are there but function is unknown. No carb.
> 
> ...



I'm always late. :bang:


----------



## jr1 (Dec 3, 2011)

all i was asking for is a non running stihl 460. so i could have a saw to hop up. i would give something away but all i have is worn out files


----------



## thomas1 (Dec 3, 2011)

jr1 said:


> all i was asking for is a non running stihl 460. so i could have a saw to hop up. i would give something away but all i have is worn out files



This the giving thread, not the begging thread.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 3, 2011)

I still have the brake control.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 3, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> I still have the brake control.



But the real question is, do you have self control?


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 3, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> But the real question is, do you have self control?


 Nope FAPFAPAFP


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 3, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'm always late. :bang:



your not the only one


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 3, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> your not the only one



I would like to give Scott some WHOOP ASS for christmas; BECAUSE of that Avatar he chose, *PERIOD* !! :wink2:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 3, 2011)

dang I missed the goodies...


----------



## DSS (Dec 3, 2011)

Jkebxjunke said:


> dang I missed the goodies...



I still got half a bacon and jam sammich if you want it...


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 3, 2011)

DSS said:


> I still got half a bacon and jam sammich if you want it...


What kind of jam?


----------



## DSS (Dec 3, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> What kind of jam?



Raspberry.

What the hell else would taste good with bacon??


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 3, 2011)

DSS said:


> Raspberry.
> 
> What the hell else would taste good with bacon??



:msp_scared: You messed up good bacon!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 3, 2011)

DSS said:


> I still got half a bacon and jam sammich if you want it...





Fifelaker said:


> What kind of jam?





DSS said:


> Raspberry.
> 
> What the hell else would taste good with bacon??



Must be a Canuck thing...


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 3, 2011)

Bacon and fumunda cheese YUMMMM!!


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 3, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Bacon and fumunda cheese YUMMMM!!



BARF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






I always miss the goodies too...


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 3, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Bacon and fumunda cheese YUMMMM!!



That's fromunda cheese my friend...:jester:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 3, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Bacon and fumunda cheese YUMMMM!!



Depends on whats it fumunda.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 3, 2011)

MnSam said:


> #3
> 
> (Yellow) Poulan -model unknown, 44mm P/C look good.



Is that the 42cc version? Do you think it'll bolt into where one of there 36cc versions used to live, well its still living?


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 3, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Depends on whats it fumunda.


I can tell ya if you really want me to.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 3, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> Is that the 42cc version? Do you think it'll bolt into where one of there 36cc versions used to live, well its still living?



Fairly sure that is the 46cc like in a 295.Not sure it would fit?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 3, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> I can tell ya if you really want me to.



That'd be NUTS......


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 3, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> That'd be NUTS......


 Theis other kinds also next guess:msp_scared:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 3, 2011)

You children should keep it clean, remember this is the CHRISTmas Giving thread. I like fooling around too, but over in the OTF land.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 3, 2011)

Your right sorry. Merry Christmas and good night.


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 3, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> You children should keep it clean, remember this is the CHRISTmas Giving thread. I like fooling around too, but over in the OTF land.



YEAH!!!!! keep it clean!


Now, you have to offer up that ITEM you CONSIDERED giving away, but decided not to....


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 3, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Fairly sure that is the 46cc like in a 295.Not sure it would fit?



Possibly a PP4620.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 3, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> You children should keep it clean, remember this is the CHRISTmas Giving thread. I like fooling around too, but over in the OTF land.



Bah humbug...


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 3, 2011)

Still have that good 031 cylinder and some Homelite old and Mac parts to give away for shipping costs. PM me with needs...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 3, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> YEAH!!!!! keep it clean!
> 
> 
> Now, you have to offer up that ITEM you CONSIDERED giving away, but decided not to....



Ill look around tomorrow and find something. If I email someone on here the photo can you guys link it up, I SUCK with the photos on this site. It took me 9 months to get a avatar photo.


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 4, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> Ill look around tomorrow and find something. If I email someone on here the photo can you guys link it up, I SUCK with the photos on this site. It took me 9 months to get a avatar photo.



I actually meant _*FifeLaker*_ , but HECK, if I may have Brad's blessing of my thought;

If you accept/take, you must give... oke:

post in the thread, offer something.. (heck, my 1st post was an offer! ) Shipping Tues, btw...

We ALL have extras floating around...  


Matt, I can help with the picture...


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2011)

It took me a while to find something to put on here. I wanted to offer up something as a way of saying thanks to all those who have helped me with advice, instruction, and tips over the past few years. I have found a very relaxing (and somewhat expensive) therapy here and I thank each of you for making this site what it is.

Although this is not as nice as some power tools out there, I have found it to be reliable and capable of handling all the metal work I do around the farm. I have included a couple of extra wheels with it.

It's brand new and has only been out of the box for pictures.

First PM...











Spoken for...wow, that went fast!


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 4, 2011)

DSS said:


> Raspberry.
> 
> What the hell else would taste good with bacon??






Eccentric said:


> Must be a Canuck thing...



Hahahaha....Must be, 'cause that would be my first choice too.


Anyone want this............


----------



## parrisw (Dec 4, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> If you accept/take, you must give...



I agree. Honestly, I don't like accepting anything from anyone for nothing. I actually like giving things away if it makes someone happy.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone need some Homelite little red XL parts?I have a little of everything.


----------



## MnSam (Dec 4, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> Is that the 42cc version? Do you think it'll bolt into where one of there 36cc versions used to live, well its still living?



46cc. I found a reference to these saws elsewhere: POULAN 2900, PP295, PP4620AV, 2750, 2775. I'll check my PP295 when I get home in the morning and see if it's the same as this little guy here.


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 4, 2011)

diggers_dad said:


> First PM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can offer up a couple of recessed center cut-off wheels for that tool as well! a couple are used, BUT in perfect shape (i have to take them off our equipment we send out for vendor repair, and CANNOT justify trashing them...) 

J


----------



## parrisw (Dec 4, 2011)

When I was a kid, I used to love bacon with syrup! Man I gotta try it again!!


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 4, 2011)

parrisw said:


> .... if it makes someone happy.





parrisw said:


> Honestly, I don't like accepting anything from anyone for nothing.




Will, one must keep in mind the IRONY of your statement!!! The GIVER *might thoroughly ENJOY* seeing YOU get something you can use!!



Like, If I sent you some spare 372 parts, cyl, etc


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay, I have one other item some of you may be interested in. These are not new, in fact they're probably 30+ years old. They came to me from a retired aircraft mechanic who is a very good friend. I've kept them waiting for the opportunity to use them for more than 3 years and still haven't got them out of the case.

The set is not complete, but almost. These are the actual "Allen" wrenches, as stated on each individual tool.

First PM...












Also spoken for. I'll look around the shop for more goodies next week. I'm sure there's more stuff somewhere around here that needs a new home.

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 4, 2011)

diggers_dad said:


> Okay, I have one other item some of you may be interested in. These are not new, in fact they're probably 30+ years old. They came to me from a retired aircraft mechanic who is a very good friend. I've kept them waiting for the opportunity to use them for more than 3 years and still haven't got them out of the case.



Those are a nice looking set of allen wrenches. I'm seeing some nice stuff in here, about to head out in the shop and see what I can drum up.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 4, 2011)

I know there is someone out there that could use a small saw.Craftsman/Poulan 2.2 This thing runs great!I don't need it and don't have a bar for it.A little for shipping is all it takes LOL EDIT: It has a new home ! That was fast !! LOL


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow I got to go to bed but I cant quit looking at the arborist site. I know I already got a very nice gift from Eric (saw mod) but I must say I just sent a PM to diggers dad about the allen wrench set. I use allens alot at work especially the larger sizes, I work at a place that builds fire trucks and my job is testing them. I use allen wrenches alot for adjusting and pulling out various plugs. I would like to get these allens but feel a little bad because I already got so much. I will look around my shop tommorrow and see if there is some stuff I could offer up for gifts. This has been a exciting day and I should really be getting to bed.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 4, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I know there is someone out there that could use a small saw.Craftsman/Poulan 2.2 This thing runs great!I don't need it and don't have a bar for it.A little for shipping is all it takes LOL EDIT: It has a new home ! That was fast !! LOL



That went so fast I will see what else I have?  I have got some very nice stuff IMO in this thread! Just can't thank you guys enough  Merry Christmas to all  There are still things I put out there? Hope someone can use them?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 4, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Anyone need some Homelite little red XL parts?I have a little of everything.



I could use a good oil cap for my little red plastic XL. My cap's warped and doesn't tighten down or seal right. Threads skip. Makes the auto-oiler go kaput...


----------



## parrisw (Dec 4, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Will, one must keep in mind the IRONY of your statement!!! The GIVER *might thoroughly ENJOY* seeing YOU get something you can use!!
> 
> 
> 
> Like, If I sent you some spare 372 parts, cyl, etc



Yep, nice. You hit my weak spot!! 372!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 4, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> I could use a good oil cap for my little red plastic XL. My cap's warped and doesn't tighten down or seal right. Threads skip. Makes the auto-oiler go kaput...



Geesh that all LOL PM me an address LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 4, 2011)

I was off the net for two days man this thread took off, very nice guys.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 4, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> I could use a good oil cap for my little red plastic XL. My cap's warped and doesn't tighten down or seal right. Threads skip. Makes the auto-oiler go kaput...



sheesh... I thought this wasn't the begging thread......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 4, 2011)

ya know since this is the giving thread and not he begging thread... I wont say that a brake handle for a ms441 would be nice since 1/4 of mine is missing..... (top left quarter) but since its the giving thread... I wont say anything... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2011)

Jkebxjunke said:


> sheesh... I thought this wasn't the begging thread......:hmm3grin2orange:



He was actually responding to an earlier offer from tbone75.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Wow I got to go to bed but I cant quit looking at the arborist site. I know I already got a very nice gift from Eric (saw mod) but I must say I just sent a PM to diggers dad about the allen wrench set. I use allens alot at work especially the larger sizes, I work at a place that builds fire trucks and my job is testing them. I use allen wrenches alot for adjusting and pulling out various plugs. I would like to get these allens but feel a little bad because I already got so much. I will look around my shop tommorrow and see if there is some stuff I could offer up for gifts. This has been a exciting day and I should really be getting to bed.



Had you not mentioned it in your PM I would not have known about the saw mod. It was nice that you did mention it, thinking ahead like that keeps toes from being stepped on. I'm glad they're going to someone who will use them instead of me using them to gather dust.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> I would like to give Scott some WHOOP ASS for christmas; BECAUSE of that Avatar he chose, *PERIOD* !! :wink2:



that would be better then a lump of coal:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 4, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> that would be better then a lump of coal:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Well, Coal will burn nicely... SHE on the other hand I'm SURE smells even WITHOUT lighting her on fire...



*Jkebxjunke* I gotta say, man...we could ALL be 'not asking' for things to be given to us...

BUT, to be honest, i think just about ALL, if not ALL of us check out the SWAP THREAD as well... so post there...if it makes sense, maybe someone will wish it to you here  

J


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 4, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Fairly sure that is the 46cc like in a 295.Not sure it would fit?



I'm thinking your right by looking at the mounting flange on the bottom. It wont fit the wildthing type saws.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 4, 2011)

diggers_dad said:


> If you still have a filing guide left, I'd love to have one to give my son. I'm starting him on sharpening chains and I think it would help him out. Thanks, Marc



diggers_dad.......email me your [email protected] I'll send you one. 


That means I have 1 left......speak up and the last file guide's yours!......but.....you'll have to email me your address!!!


----------



## MnSam (Dec 4, 2011)

MnSam said:


> 46cc. I found a reference to these saws elsewhere: POULAN 2900, PP295, PP4620AV, 2750, 2775. I'll check my PP295 when I get home in the morning and see if it's the same as this little guy here.



I checked it this morning, it seems to match the PP295 I have here. I have your address, I'll plan to send it out to you Matt on Monday, let me know by then if you don't want it.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a small inner dog for a MS460 

First PM gets it


GONE


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 4, 2011)

*New Pull cord and Handle*

I got this at a yard sale, Its new in the package. "Arnold" brand, starter handle with "solid nylon rope included 88'' of #4 1/2 " Free to good home, Hope fully sawgarage will post up the pic soon. Ill cover shipping, and Ill go out and look for some more stuff. 

Oh yeah there is a website on the back arnoldparts.com 




Merry CHRISTmas guys and gals


EDIT: Its been claimed, ill see what else I got laying around this afternoon.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 4, 2011)

So far, everything I've gave away I payed the shipping also. Well.... it's starting to add up. If anybody is interested in this case, it's yours for the shipping.
I'm not sure what all saws it fits, (I can always go to the shop and test fit different Stihls in it) an 026 was in it when I got it. The back 2 hinges are cracked. I believe I have a small piano hinge that can be riveted onto the case to make it work fine. You also may be able to plastic weld the originals back in place. I can include the hinge if you like.


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 4, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> I got this at a yard sale, Its new in the package. "Arnold" brand, starter handle with "solid nylon rope included 88'' of #4 1/2 " Free to good home, Hope fully sawgarage will post up the pic soon. Ill cover shipping, and Ill go out and look for some more stuff.
> 
> Oh yeah there is a website on the back arnoldparts.com
> 
> ...



Here ya go, Matt 
<img src="http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb84/gr40rcapri/Misc%20Stuff/mmhandle.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">



I would like to offer ANOTHER give-away as well.

Hopefully someone can use it! 

372 piston....


<img src="http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb84/gr40rcapri/JUNK%20saw%20parts/DSCF4036.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">


----------



## 7hpjim (Dec 4, 2011)

*084*

I have a stripped recoil cover worn but usable that came off my saw and an engine shroud with a chunk knocked out of the top for an 084 also have a good flywheel for the 181/281/288 with good magnets but has one fin broken off.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2011)

*Time for me to be on the giving side*

So far I have been on the receiving side of the christmas spirit here time for me to give. Again thanks to all of you, some very nice generous gifts. I looked through my shop and my gun room for items that someone else could get some use out of came up with a few things. I only ask that you pay for the shipping as I have already overspent on my chainsawing allowance for the year, its been a big year. I have a handlebar mount for a 49sp Jonsereds, a new aftermarket 064 piston/cylinder, a set of trailer lights, a coleman powercat catalytic tent heater, and a plano brand hard pistol case. The piston/cyl kit I had bought for my 064 but when put together notine the piston skirt not fully machined and would hit crank weights. I think you could get a better piston and just use the jug. In one of the pics I am pointing at the problem area with a pick. I am not going to try to get the pics to show here, too many pics, I will just have the links to them. PM me if you want one of the items. Merry christmas to all.View attachment 209920
View attachment 209921
View attachment 209922
View attachment 209923
View attachment 209924


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2011)

I had tooView attachment 209925
View attachment 209926
many pics. here some more.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW that was fast! The piston/cylinder and trailer lights are already spoken for. It feels good to give!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2011)

The heater is spoken for. I am really busy here on my computer responding to PM's and I type slowly. This is fun.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Here ya go, Matt
> <img src="http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb84/gr40rcapri/Misc%20Stuff/mmhandle.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">
> 
> 
> ...



me,,me,,,me,,me,,,PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,, the piston would be great to have if i smoke my 372xp,, can always use a rope and handle


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2011)

Pistol case is spoken for. I may have to look for more stuff to give.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 4, 2011)

HO HO HO, Uncle Jake is in the Christmas Spirit 

Fastest PMs will get them

Pferd file holder and new Pferd 7/32 file

Stanley 10" locking crescent wrench

OOPS, SEE NEXT POST FOR PICS


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 4, 2011)

HO HO HO, Uncle Jake is in the Christmas Spirit 

Fastest PMs will get them

Pferd file holder and new Pferd 7/32 file

Stanley 10" locking crescent wrench


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2011)

i don't have apic but i still have a lot of spark arrestor screening,,free to good home
ii also have a few flywheels off of newer poulans and i believe 1 of them is off of a newer homelite,,they are free to good home,, just pm me


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 4, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> HO HO HO, Uncle Jake is in the Christmas Spirit
> 
> Fastest PMs will get them
> 
> ...



i could use those if noone has spoken for them.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 4, 2011)

File and Crescent wrench are spoken for
dem ####s is long gone with the cotton and the corn


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> i could use those if noone has spoken for them.



Sorry Jerry, you were a bit too slow. . .


























Just kidding! :msp_tongue:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Sorry Jerry, you were a bit too slow. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya snooze, ya loose.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> ya snooze, ya loose.



Jerry, what do you need for you XL 2 project? Maybe I can hijack Jake's package with some parts?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Jerry, what do you need for you XL 2 project? Maybe I can hijack Jake's package with some parts?



my homie projects are a C5 and a 330. haven't gotten bitten with the xl2 bug yet. thanks anyways.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Jerry, what do you need for you XL 2 project? Maybe I can hijack Jake's package with some parts?



I have some XL parts in this thread?The little red top handle.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> my homie projects are a C5 and a 330. haven't gotten bitten with the xl2 bug yet. thanks anyways.



So what you're saying is, you wish you had an XL 2 to work on? 

What do you need for the 330?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 4, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> my homie projects are a C5 and a 330. haven't gotten bitten with the xl2 bug yet. thanks anyways.



I still need to get your C-5 parts sent out Jerry. Sorry again for the delay. Probably will go out this Tuesday. Carb. Intake manifold/reed block. AF cover. Clutch cover. I'll letcha know what the shipping hit was after it goes out.

*Now for the daily 'bump'....*

Sending a C-5 starter assembly to Brian13 for his C-52. I still have some Homelite C-Series, lotsa Homelite XL12/SXL-Series, and some McCulloch front-tank large frame saw parts (including a very good used stock bore McCulloch 250 cylinder) for folks that need them. PM me with whatcha need, and I'll see if I have it. If I have it to spare, it's yours for the cost of shipping. I don't have any other P/C's left to spare right now. A fellow here has inquired about my Stihl 031AV cylinder. Unless he declines, it's now spoken for. I'll post up again later if it becomes available once more.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> diggers_dad.......email me your [email protected] I'll send you one.
> 
> 
> That means I have 1 left......speak up and the last file guide's yours!......but.....you'll have to email me your address!!!



email sent - Thanks and Merry Christmas to Dennis Cahoon!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 4, 2011)

031AV cylinder is now officially spoken for, and will be on its way to a new home in a few days.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2011)

This is the best christmas ever!


----------



## struggle (Dec 4, 2011)

Up for anyone is a Homie 360 parts. Tank assembly,crank case, carb,handle and various other bits. Air-cleaner cover. The pick up for the flywheel. flywheel. Cylinder and piston were shot from object ingested and crank was bad as well. Case looked good but is dirty now from sitting around.

You cover shipping:msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 4, 2011)

struggle said:


> Up for anyone is a Homie 360 parts. Tank assembly,crank case, carb,handle and various other bits. Air-cleaner cover. The pick up for the flywheel. flywheel. Cylinder and piston were shot from object ingested and crank was bad as well. Case looked good but is dirty now from sitting around.
> 
> You cover shipping:msp_tongue:



I wonder if that pick up would work on this 340 I have?I sure need one! LOL


----------



## DSS (Dec 4, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I wonder if that pick up would work on this 340 I have?I sure need one! LOL



No, read this John. Good luck.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/133089.htm


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 4, 2011)

DSS said:


> No, read this John. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/133089.htm



Thanks Chris! I am so happy this is (NOT) my saw LOL I am trying to fix it for a friend of my brothers.He can have it back to throw in the trash LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> So what you're saying is, you wish you had an XL 2 to work on?
> 
> What do you need for the 330?



need everything on the clutch side: clutch, sprocket, washers, bolts, clutch cover, inner and outer guide bar plates, bar, chain. all-in-all - not much. lol thanks for asking. jerry

oh yeah, need a air filter too. mine just crumbled in my hand.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> need everything on the clutch side: clutch, sprocket, washers, bolts, clutch cover, inner and outer guide bar plates, bar, chain. all-in-all - not much. lol thanks for asking. jerry
> 
> oh yeah, need a air filter too. mine just crumbled in my hand.



I think I gotcha covered. . . I'll help Jake out on his shipping and box, and you can have an all in one.


----------



## DSS (Dec 4, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Thanks Chris! I am so happy this is (NOT) my saw LOL I am trying to fix it for a friend of my brothers.He can have it back to throw in the trash LOL



Strip it and sell the parts on the bay. Not that many of them around.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 4, 2011)

DSS said:


> Strip it and sell the parts on the bay. Not that many of them around.



I have never sold anything on fleabay LOL Sure bought enough! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 4, 2011)

*It's new, a little dusty from sitting on the shelf. Free to a good home. *


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> *It's new, a little dusty from sitting on the shelf. Free to a good home. *



i don't want it,,my wife would expect me to build someting:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 4, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> I still need to get your C-5 parts sent out Jerry. Sorry again for the delay. Probably will go out this Tuesday. Carb. Intake manifold/reed block. AF cover. Clutch cover. I'll letcha know what the shipping hit was after it goes out.



thanks much aaron. merry christmas


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I think I gotcha covered. . . I'll help Jake out on his shipping and box, and you can have an all in one.



whoah! way cool. thanks so much. merry christmas to you too. jerry


----------



## 727sunset (Dec 4, 2011)

*Cordless trouble light*

This isn't really saw related but it's in the spirit of giving. I have a cordless trouble light New In Box (never been opened). It's free to any member, if you pay the shipping. First to PM me with their address etc can have it. And just so we're all aware it'll be sent from Ontario, Canada.

Thanks and Merry CHRISTmas to everyone.


----------



## 727sunset (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's a couple pics of the trouble light

View attachment 210017
View attachment 210019


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 4, 2011)

*Christmas giving*

The first item is a McCulloch muffler. the part number is 300628. It says assembled in Mexico so it may be for one of the presently sold McCullochs. The halfs will not seperate so I do not know how it would be mounted.
The second item is an airfilter for a McCulloch. Possibly a Minimac. The part number is 61460. If you need you will know what it is for. I have three of these filters. Tom

Will someone please open these pictures for me. Tom

One of the filters is gone.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> *It's new, a little dusty from sitting on the shelf. Free to a good home. *



Those are really handy when I do carpentry. Whoever gets it will enjoy it. Best way to hold a hammer I've ever found.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I think I gotcha covered. . . I'll help Jake out on his shipping and box, and you can have an all in one.



I'm thinking we could go for a decent sized Flat Rate box


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 4, 2011)

Free to anyone who wants it.:biggrin:
Did run a few years ago when I got it.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I'm thinking we could go for a decent sized Flat Rate box



When I ordered the ones for the hooks, I also ordered ten 12" X 12" X 5 1/2" boxes.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 4, 2011)

Free to anyone who wants it.:smile2:
It works but I never put oil in the tank and checked the oilier.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Free to anyone who wants it.:smile2:
> It works but I never put oil in the tank and checked the oilier.



Cliff, don't you use that in your firewood processor?


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> When I ordered the ones for the hooks, I also ordered ten 12" X 12" X 5 1/2" boxes.



Aww Jeez, looks like we gonna have to get together and chaw the fat again and get these suckers shipped out


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Cliff, don't you use that in your firewood processor?



LoL........Yeah right Nate, :eek2:


----------



## DSS (Dec 4, 2011)

tomdcoker said:


> The first item is a McCulloch muffler. the part number is 300628. It says assembled in Mexico so it may be for one of the presently sold McCullochs. The halfs will not seperate so I do not know how it would be mounted.
> The second item is an airfilter for a McCulloch. Possibly a Minimac. The part number is 61460. If you need you will know what it is for. I have three of these filters. Tom
> 
> Will someone please open these pictures for me. Tom


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 4, 2011)

tomdcoker said:


> The first item is a McCulloch muffler. the part number is 300628. It says assembled in Mexico so it may be for one of the presently sold McCullochs. The halfs will not seperate so I do not know how it would be mounted.
> The second item is an airfilter for a McCulloch. Possibly a Minimac. The part number is 61460. If you need you will know what it is for. I have three of these filters. Tom
> 
> Will someone please open these pictures for me. Tom



Here you go, Tom ..


----------



## DSS (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## DSS (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I guess there's no sense me doing it too.


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 4, 2011)

Warped5 said:


> Here you go, Tom ..



Thanks to you and DDS. Some day I am going To take the time and learn how to do this for myself. Tom.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Cliff, don't you use that in your firewood processor?



That's Cliff's bucket saw now when he's doing high profile jobs around Lake Arrowhead.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I think I gotcha covered. . . I'll help Jake out on his shipping and box, and you can have an all in one.





bigskyjake said:


> I'm thinking we could go for a decent sized Flat Rate box



yall let me know how much to send for postage. man oh man. talk about being in tall cotton! i took some pics tonight of what i'm putting up tomorrow. gotta download the pix at work so i can upload them here.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 4, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> That's Cliff's bucket saw now when he's doing high profile jobs around Lake Arrowhead.



I've been called worse...


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 4, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I've been called worse...



Ed,

when ya gonna post up some of those nice bars for the giveaway  I'd PM you with a few needs, but I'm sure (as others have said) your overwhelmed...

surprised you didn't take me up on the 066 flat top 


J


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 4, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Ed,
> 
> when ya gonna post up some of those nice bars for the giveaway  I'd PM you with a few needs, but I'm sure (as others have said) your overwhelmed...
> 
> ...



I still haven't had time to go through them. Maybe later this week. I have no idea on what mounts at what length. I'm sorry if I missed your pm. I had to dump my inbox 4-5 times in a couple days. Some I didn't have time to read, I had to make room for peoples address on this give away thread.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 4, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I've been called worse...



You're not THAT big...yet.

Your experience with the volume of PMs on the bars reminds me of the time when I first 
bought those four pallets of Pioneer/Partner parts. I had PMs and calls all hours of night and day.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> You're not THAT big...yet.
> 
> Your experience with the volume of PMs on the bars reminds me of the time when I first
> bought those four pallets of Pioneer/Partner parts. I had PMs and calls all hours of night and day.



So THAT'S why you have that facial tic.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> So THAT'S why you have that facial tic.



You should see the faces he makes when he is sawing.:msp_razz:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 4, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Free to anyone who wants it.:biggrin:
> Did run a few years ago when I got it.



This saw is taken, It going to Sacramento.


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 4, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I still haven't had time to go through them. Maybe later this week. I have no idea on what mounts at what length. I'm sorry if I missed your pm. I had to dump my inbox 4-5 times in a couple days. Some I didn't have time to read, I had to make room for peoples address on this give away thread.



I *DID NOT* PM, just for that reason (of your PM box becoming INUNDATED )... sometimes, the calm one in the background is the one that gets the best treatment... not always, though, lol!! :msp_ohmy: half of me just wants to know WHERE you dug up that deal! lol..

Keep me in mind when your ready....no RUSH!!  You have QUITE the task ahead of you!!


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 4, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> You should see the faces he makes when he is sawing.:msp_razz:



as he's rocking the saw up and down like a *SEE-SAW....* :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 4, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> I *DID NOT* PM, just for that reason (of your PM box becoming INUNDATED )... sometimes, the calm one in the background is the one that gets the best treatment... not always, though, lol!! :msp_ohmy: half of me just wants to know WHERE you dug up that deal! lol..
> 
> Keep me in mind when your ready....no RUSH!!  You have QUITE the task ahead of you!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 4, 2011)

*Any duck hunters here?*

I got 3 Mojo duck poles. 2 never been used and 1 only a couple times. They are collapsible. 






*Spoken for. *


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 4, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I got 3 Mojo duck poles. 2 never been used and 1 only a couple times. They are collapsible.



How do those work? Sorry I am just a curious Boar hunter LOL!


----------



## little possum (Dec 4, 2011)

Can you connect em together for deeper water Ed? 

Norm, it is a pole for the decoy to sit on. It has a motor inside, and you mount wings on it, and it spins them around. Supposed to lure in the ducks cause it looks like one landing.


I still have the recoil off the Lombard that I offered up. Need to dig it out for some pictures.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 5, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> How do those work? Sorry I am just a curious Boar hunter LOL!










little possum said:


> Can you connect em together for deeper water Ed?



You can remove the bottom piece off one, then it will slide into another complete one.
I'd be glad to send them your way Zach.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a couple of clymer manuals #1 Suzuiki GS550 fours 1972-1984 #2 Honda 50cc-90cc singles 1963-1971


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 5, 2011)

Allrighty then, I'm 90% sure that I have contacted all the hopeful recipients. I'm waiting for two addresses (apparantly I'm not the only person who accidently hits the submit button before completing the message :msp_ohmy: :msp_tongue.

I've been juggling PMs, need-to-keep v. ok-to-delete. 
If you have contacted me for parts and have not received a response, please try again. But *not* for shipping quotes, that's my main task today.
If I owe you for shipping, one person IIRC, please let me know the amount & how you want it sent. 


Note: The below-listed sprockets were claimed, but I wasn't able to find them, I might have pulled a couple of them for my stash, and/or previously traded some for parts . I'll post a follow-up later.
(2) B226-A8, (2) N148-A7, (2) N227-A7, & (1) N175-F5.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> I have a couple of clymer manuals #2 Honda 50cc-90cc singles 1963-1971


If that one includes the Z50 then I would be happy to have it. :smile2:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Allrighty then, I'm 90% sure that I have contacted all the hopeful recipients. I'm waiting for two addresses (apparantly I'm not the only person who accidently hits the submit button before completing the message :msp_ohmy: :msp_tongue.
> 
> I've been juggling PMs, need-to-keep v. ok-to-delete.
> If you have contacted me for parts and have not received a response, please try again. But *not* for shipping quotes, that's my main task today.
> ...



I've got your muffler here Chris. Too much going on at the moment to ship anything though....

Trying real hard to get a 1:12 dollhouse built for my Granddaughter.  

I may have lost a few PMs on 55 parts. Anyone who contacted me about them please resend. 

Sorry.....


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 5, 2011)

*brush wacker head*

this not what i thought i had (can't find it, haven't seen it in a couple years) but will do until i can find something better. used it once but quickly determined it doesn't last long on rocky ground. comes with new package of cutter blades. just need help with postage.






Going to Ohio. Merry Christmas Robert


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 5, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Jerry, what do you need for you XL 2 project? Maybe I can hijack Jake's package with some parts?



i just realized that i do indeed have an xl2 project (i mean, it is in my sig). don't think i need parts for it though since i have a parts saw. been under the bench so long i forgot i had it. i'm sure you were wondering bout that, eh? duh! thanks for asking. jerry


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 5, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I may have lost a few PMs on 55 parts. Anyone who contacted me about them please resend.
> Sorry.....



Hi Randy  I didn't use the PM system...it's a bit unstable @ times  maybe cause of operator error, but still...lol!!


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 5, 2011)

Brian VT Ithas the z 50 in it so PM me your addy I will get it in the mail today or tommarow Merry Christmas.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 5, 2011)

Sachs/Dolmar 120 47mm piston and cylinder in good shape. Anybody have one that needs a topend?


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 5, 2011)

OK......Guys everything has been sent out! And I took care of the shipping :hmm3grin2orange: Merry Christmas to all of you


----------



## struggle (Dec 5, 2011)

struggle said:


> Up for anyone is a Homie 360 parts. Tank assembly,crank case, carb,handle and various other bits. Air-cleaner cover. The pick up for the flywheel. flywheel. Cylinder and piston were shot from object ingested and crank was bad as well. Case looked good but is dirty now from sitting around.
> 
> You cover shipping:msp_tongue:



The coil pick up is taken now.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 5, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon the file guide came in the little blue truck today (rural mail currier) Thank you. When my saw bench gets done it will hang with pride with some other old saw stuff. Thanks again.Merry Christmas.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 5, 2011)

i interrupt this program for the following public announcement: 
for those of you like me who didn't know it the Mission Backpack Drawing for the MS460 is underway again. drawing Christmas morning
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/184814.htm
now, back to regularly scheduled programming


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 5, 2011)

A lot of sprockets & a few parts were mailed today; PMs sent. I have a saw to tear down, once done I'll be doing some more shipping & PMing. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 5, 2011)

*Bar tips*

I have some bar tips for the Christmas giving. If you want one just send me the number written on it with pencil. Number one is .404 pitch and list 050, 058 and 063 gauge. I have three of these. Number two is .325 pitch, 050, 058, 063 gauge. I have three of these. Number three is 3/8, 058, 063 pitch. I have one of these and it is gone. Number four is .325, 050 pitch. I have two of these. Number six is 3/8, 050. pitch. I have one of these. Shipping on these will be $3.00 to cover bubble envelope and postage. If it runs more I will cover it. Tom

Will someone plesae open the pictures for me.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 5, 2011)

tomdcoker said:


> I have some bar tips for the Christmas giving.



hey tom,,,, wonder if i could get teh 3rd one the 3/8,, pm sent


----------



## sdmaker (Dec 5, 2011)

merry x-mas to the sob that stole my saw today. coulda took the junk and left the running saw!!!

On a plus note, i still have some of those pioneer farmsaw parts i posted.


----------



## ptjeep (Dec 5, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to receive a free cylinder because of this thread so i figured i would return the favor. Got a almost new husky 350 cylinder, yours for shipping. PM me.


----------



## husqvarna93 (Dec 5, 2011)

tomdcoker here are your pics, I could use a number 2 the .325 pitch thanks


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2011)

ptjeep said:


> I was fortunate enough to receive a free cylinder because of this thread so i figured i would return the favor. Got a almost new husky 350 cylinder, yours for shipping. PM me.


I have a 350 to rebulid for a friend. He could afford to buy the parts if I asked him for the money, but it'd be cool if I could do it just as a favor.
If someone else needs it more than me, then that would surely be the thing to do. If not, I could put it to good use.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2011)

I haven't been able to dig up any more saw stuff that I think anyone would want.
I have received a few nice gifts and I like giving as much as receiving.
I'd like to give a quart of syrup that I made this spring to someone on this great site.


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 5, 2011)

tomdcoker said:


> I have some bar tips for the Christmas giving. If you want one just send me the number written on it with pencil. Number one is .404 pitch and list 050, 058 and 063 gauge. I have three of these. Number two is .325 pitch, 050, 058, 063 gauge. I have three of these. Number three is 3/8, 058, 063 pitch. I have one of these and it is gone. Number four is .325, 050 pitch. I have two of these. Number six is 3/8, 050. pitch. I have one of these. Shipping on these will be $3.00 to cover bubble envelope and postage. If it runs more I will cover it. Tom
> 
> Will someone plesae open the pictures for me.



I have several request. I am working my way through them so do not give up. I will git to them sa soon as I can. First come first servwev. Tom Ps number 6 is gone.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2011)

I tell you what, you guys are over the top this year! I don't think we've ever had a response like this! It seems like you guys keep digging deeper and deeper


----------



## muddawg (Dec 5, 2011)

anyone want a plastic stihl shopping bag (shouldnt it be paper ?)


----------



## ptjeep (Dec 5, 2011)

ptjeep said:


> I was fortunate enough to receive a free cylinder because of this thread so i figured i would return the favor. Got a almost new husky 350 cylinder, yours for shipping. PM me.



Gone


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 5, 2011)

Free for the cost of shipping. It was supposedly a good runner with a bad ignition, that was took apart years ago and left that way. It turns over, but feels kinda rough. It is complete, just partially disassembled. If anything, it's a lot of really good looking parts for your old saw.


----------



## young (Dec 5, 2011)

got 2 used stihl green chains. both needs sharpening. tons of life left on the 25", about half way on the 20".

20" 33rsc3 3/8 .050 72links

25" 33rmc3 3/8 .050 84links 

giving both chains away as a package.

just cover shipping thanks.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 5, 2011)

young said:


> got 2 used stihl green chains. both needs sharpening. tons of life left on the 25", about half way on the 20".
> 
> 20" 33rsc3 3/8 .050 72links
> 
> ...



I'd surely give em a good home if I may


----------



## muddawg (Dec 5, 2011)

i need parts wiggs !


----------



## young (Dec 5, 2011)

young said:


> got 2 used stihl green chains. both needs sharpening. tons of life left on the 25", about half way on the 20".
> 
> 20" 33rsc3 3/8 .050 72links
> 
> ...



that was fast.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like the 031 is headed to the hudson valley. Sorry guys, he was first.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> I haven't been able to dig up any more saw stuff that I think anyone would want.
> I have received a few nice gifts and I like giving as much as receiving.
> I'd like to give a quart of syrup that I made this spring to someone on this great site.



Count me IN!


----------



## muddawg (Dec 5, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Looks like the 031 is headed to the hudson valley. Sorry guys, he was first.



that was a pretty nice gift wiggs
mike


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> Count me IN!


Syrup will be there before Christmas. I think I still have your address.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 5, 2011)

muddawg said:


> that was a pretty nice gift wiggs
> mike



VERY Nice, The guys on here are too kind!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Syrup will be there before Christmas. I think I still have your address.



Do I have to share it with the kids?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2011)

I really hope this doesn't damper the spirit of this thread. However, it's been brought to my attention that there may be some that are grabbing more than their share of the freebies here. I don't have ANYONE in mind when I type this. If the shoe doesn't fit, ignore this post. I don't want to offend anyone. This is just a friendly reminder to spread the wealth. There are some that want to give, but don't want to see the same people grabbing them up. Make sense? I'm not trying to be a scrooge here, just a friendly reminder::thumbsup::


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> Do I have to share it with the kids?


Nope. I'll send some maple lollipops for them. I need to make a batch for family stocking stuffers anyway.
You keep the syrup to put on your bacon. :smile2:

Who else would like maple lollipops ? I'll send out 6-packs to three people.


----------



## young (Dec 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I really hope this doesn't damper the spirit of this thread. However, it's been brought to my attention that there may be some that are grabbing more than their share of the freebies here. I don't have ANYONE in mind when I type this. If the shoe doesn't fit, ignore this post. I don't want to offend anyone. This is just a friendly reminder to spread the wealth. There are some that want to give, but don't want to see the same people grabbing them up. Make sense? I'm not trying to be a scrooge here, just a friendly reminder::thumbsup::



gimme gimme gimme. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2011)

young said:


> gimme gimme gimme. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey, I called it first!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2011)

So, moving right along...............where's my Solo Twin:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Nope. I'll send some maple lollipops for them. I need to make a batch for family stocking stuffers anyway.
> You keep the syrup to put on your bacon. :smile2:
> 
> Who else would like maple lollipops ? I'll send out 6-packs to three people.



I'd love try some maple pops. Sounds nutritious!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Nope. I'll send some maple lollipops for them. I need to make a batch for family stocking stuffers anyway.
> You keep the syrup to put on your bacon. :smile2:
> 
> Who else would like maple lollipops ? I'll send out 6-packs to three people.



never had one. love to give em a taste.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I really hope this doesn't damper the spirit of this thread. However, it's been brought to my attention that there may be some that are grabbing more than their share of the freebies here. I don't have ANYONE in mind when I type this. If the shoe doesn't fit, ignore this post. I don't want to offend anyone. This is just a friendly reminder to spread the wealth. There are some that want to give, but don't want to see the same people grabbing them up. Make sense? I'm not trying to be a scrooge here, just a friendly reminder::thumbsup::




It's easy to get into a "Nice, I'll take that!" mode. I've had to force myself to lift my fingers from the keyboard a few times.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> If the shoe doesn't fit, ignore this post.


It might fit me. :eek2: 
I spend a lot of (way too much ) time on here and happened to be on when a few things I could use were offered.
I have refrained if it wasn't something I could put to good use and I hope to give back more than I've been given.
I'm sorry if it was me that ruffled feathers and would be happy to forward anything I've been given to someone in need. Send me a PM and it's done. No names mentioned, no offense taken by me. Send the PM through a moderator to remain anonymous.
Merry Christmas all and thanks for making this a great thread and a great website.


----------



## atpchas (Dec 5, 2011)

I have the surviving half of an MS460 crankcase, the FW side. It is in great shape, the saw died long before its time (taken out by a tree is what I was told). I know Stihl case halves are tough to match, but this one is too nice to sit gathering dust.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 5, 2011)

*For the shipping. *


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 5, 2011)

*For the shipping 16" Echo bar*


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I really hope this doesn't damper the spirit of this thread. However, it's been brought to my attention that there may be some that are grabbing more than their share of the freebies here. I don't have ANYONE in mind when I type this. If the shoe doesn't fit, ignore this post. I don't want to offend anyone. This is just a friendly reminder to spread the wealth. There are some that want to give, but don't want to see the same people grabbing them up. Make sense? I'm not trying to be a scrooge here, just a friendly reminder::thumbsup::



I will be receiving one file and handle... I sure do appreciate all the giving and plan on doing some myself here in the next few days.

I sure hope nobody sees any of these freebies on eBay or in the classifieds... That would NOT be cool.:msp_mad:

TFB


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Free for the cost of shipping.



Hey. I've got one of those somewhere too that I'll probably never get around to checking into. Heck, for all I know it might run with a carb. kit and new rubber. I do remember that it is complete and pulls over. Same deal. Free for cost of shipping + you must agree to post a thread on how it turns out. :smile2:


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 5, 2011)

*For the shipping, 18" Oregon*











*Spoken for*


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 5, 2011)

Free Homelite 650 parts list, I have two to give away.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> *For the shipping, 18" Oregon*



That will fit my 116 ! Only got a 16 on it now LOL ?? Is it 3/8 ?? HOLD ON I AM PASSING ! I HAVE ALREADY ASK ABOUT A COUPLE BARS! SOMEONE ELSE GRAB IT ! LOL


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2011)

tallfarmboy said:


> I sure hope nobody sees any of these freebies on eBay or in the classifieds... That would NOT be cool.:msp_mad:
> 
> TFB


That might result in the seller being taken to a sleeping bag party. :msp_smile:


----------



## viper22 (Dec 5, 2011)

Brian VT, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2011)

*031*



viper22 said:


> Brian VT, I sent you a PM.


It's yours.
Merry Christmas ! Get it running before the W. Mass GTG ?! uttahere2:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 5, 2011)

Free Homelite 750 parts list. I have two to give away.


----------



## viper22 (Dec 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> It's yours.
> Merry Christmas ! Get it running before the W. Mass GTG ?! uttahere2:




I'll have to find the thread. Where/when?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 5, 2011)

Everyone of the items I gifted has been shipped out. Merry christmas to all of my fellow AS members. I do still have the handle bar mount for a 49sp Jonserds. I cant seem to find any more to give but I will search the garage again this weekend. Also to let you all know I shipped my 460 to Eric Copsey for my christmas mod. I am very excited to be getting this done, after running Heavyfuel and Grandpatractor's modded saws this last weekend I cant wait to try out my 460.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2011)

Free to a good home. Just pay the freight.

It needs crank seals but has a perfect piston and cylinder. It runs good but fails the vacuum test.

All the powersharp parts are there including the original chain.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 5, 2011)

Free Homelite 360 parts list, I have one to give away.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2011)

viper22 said:


> I'll have to find the thread. Where/when?



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/185852.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/186161.htm


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I really hope this doesn't damper the spirit of this thread. However, it's been brought to my attention that there may be some that are grabbing more than their share of the freebies here. I don't have ANYONE in mind when I type this. If the shoe doesn't fit, ignore this post. I don't want to offend anyone. This is just a friendly reminder to spread the wealth. There are some that want to give, but don't want to see the same people grabbing them up. Make sense? I'm not trying to be a scrooge here, just a friendly reminder::thumbsup::




Damn the smart phones :bang:

I'm under 40 and WELL over 25, and I don't have one....

So, i've missed out on a couple things (as i'm sure OTHERS have...)....but there is NO SUCH THING AS A WHINER that has the Christmas spirit!

*MEATSAW* chains are about ready to go out


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 5, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Free Homelite 750 parts list. I have two to give away.



One 750 parts list is gone. One more to give away.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Damn the smart phones :bang:
> 
> I'm under 40 and WELL over 25, and I don't have one....


LOL ! I have a "looser Tracfone" (what my kid calls it) and I've only used that about 5 times in the past year.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 5, 2011)

Free Homelite C-72 parts list. I have two to give away.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 6, 2011)

Free Homelite SXL 925 parts list. I have two to give away.


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 6, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> LOL ! I have a "looser Tracfone" (what my kid calls it) and I've only used that about 5 times in the past year.



Bri,

how was the crop this yr for syrup? I heard it was slim down this way...

If the offer is still open for pops, count me in!! 

OR, If you have some syrup to spare, I'll trade ya something..




I DRINK (well, sip it..) it straight!!  :bang:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 6, 2011)

Free Homelite 540 parts list. I have one to give away.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 6, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Bri,
> 
> how was the crop this yr for syrup? I heard it was slim down this way...
> 
> If the offer is still open for pops, count me in!!


We had a good year. No big runs, but steady and relentless (up past midnight many weeknights + work the next day).
Did you know that it takes @ 7 beers per man to make a gallon of syrup ? :smile2:
The folks up North were tapping their trees wearing snowshoes and standing on 2'+ of snow. They must have needed ladders to take their taps out when the season was over and the snow was gone.
You're #3 for pops. PM your mailing address.
We might could work something out for syrup for parts, but that's for another thread. 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 6, 2011)

My main laptop is messing up and wont let me send out any PM's or write on posts (Im on my sisters computer now) 
Made me miss out on some stuff :msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 6, 2011)

Free Homelite 450 parts list. I have one to give away.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 6, 2011)

Still got this if anyone wants it....







Also have a NOS cylinder for a Pioneer.....P26 I think?


----------



## muddawg (Dec 6, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> My main laptop is messing up and wont let me send out any PM's or write on posts (Im on my sisters computer now)
> Made me miss out on some stuff :msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:



snicker , snicker,....I blame it on dial-up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 6, 2011)

muddawg said:


> snicker , snicker,....I blame it on dial-up :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL I have DSL and in the middle of town! Darin says its my computer so I rebooted it and still nothing


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> One 750 parts list is gone. One more to give away.



Both 750 parts list's are gone now.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 6, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I really hope this doesn't damper the spirit of this thread. However, it's been brought to my attention that there may be some that are grabbing more than their share of the freebies here. I don't have ANYONE in mind when I type this. If the shoe doesn't fit, ignore this post. I don't want to offend anyone. This is just a friendly reminder to spread the wealth. There are some that want to give, but don't want to see the same people grabbing them up. Make sense? I'm not trying to be a scrooge here, just a friendly reminder::thumbsup::



i know you have my name in your mind:biggrin::biggrin:,, so far i have 11 things under the tree,,, JUST KIDDING!!!!!!! i got the oregon bar tip from tom,,, thanks tom,, and here i thought i would just end up with a lump of coal this year,, i have missed out on a couple of other things,,,, but you are right brad,, things should be spread around,,,, merry christmas to everyone


----------



## stihl038x2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Free to a good home. Just pay the freight.
> 
> It needs crank seals but has a perfect piston and cylinder. It runs good but fails the vacuum test.
> 
> All the powersharp parts are there including the original chain.



I'll take the SUGIHARA bar !! :biggrin:

Steve


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 6, 2011)

First up is 9 cutoff wheelsthe size on them is 75X16X10 metric I'm sure they are approx. 3" diameter 3/8" arbor 1/8" thick There are 3 pkgs. of 9 for 3 people. These are donated by member Mark Sibole. The other is my Craftsman detail sander Mod #315.116000 Sorry no camera for pics. About Mark anyone that wants to see some cool pictures of space Google Mark Sibole. He has done alot of GREAT timelapse stuff.Shipping is on me. Merry christmas.


----------



## DSS (Dec 6, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Also have a NOS cylinder for a Pioneer.....P26 I think?



1074, P21, P25, P26, P28, it will fit all of them. I'm not asking for it, I got more of them than I will ever use now.:smile2:


----------



## kev1n (Dec 6, 2011)

*Pioneer gaskets*

I've got a dealers stock of NOS pioneer gaskets, more than I'll ever need in a lifetime. If you've got a sweet old pioneer you're going to rebuild and need a few gaskets, P.M me your wish list.
Merry christmas, Kevin

I've got gaskets for these models
P-10 or skil saw
p-20 series
1100 series
1200 series
1500 series
2200 series
3071 
3200
2460
400
450
600
650
ra, ja, jb




nothing for these models-P-38/40/42/50/51/52/60/61/62 and case gaskets


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2011)

stihl038x2 said:


> I'll take the SUGIHARA bar !! :biggrin:
> 
> Steve



Now how did you see that well enough to tell what it was???? :hmm3grin2orange:


I reckon no one wants the Craftsman. 

Well fine, I'll put a set of seals in it and port it for a climbing saw. My son-in-law likes it anyway.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Now how did you see that well enough to tell what it was???? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I reckon no one wants the Craftsman.
> ...



It's the bar on the table, my friend. I don't think he wants the bar on the saw.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Now how did you see that well enough to tell what it was???? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I reckon no one wants the Craftsman.
> ...



i might be interested in the craftsman but since i've already gotten something from this thread i'll just wait a bit longer. course i'd have to know what the postage was. you only just listed it last night. the late sleepers haven't had a chance to look yet.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> It's the bar on the table, my friend. I don't think he wants the bar on the saw.



Yeah I set that up for the very effect it had.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 6, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> ...
> 
> I reckon no one wants the Craftsman.
> 
> Well fine, I'll put a set of seals in it and port it for a climbing saw. My son-in-law likes it anyway.




It's not a matter of 'not wanting,' it's more a matter of 'give someone else a shot at it.'

It'd be great to disguise a Poulan 2.3 as a Craftsman 2.1 just to mess with folks minds.
"Man, that's the strongest running 2.1 I've seen. Is it stock?"
"Yes, it's stock :evilgrin:."


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 6, 2011)

Brianvt the book is in the mail.Merry Christmas


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 6, 2011)

*Something to note regarding the sprockets:*

It's been a while, as in six years, since I first cleaned-up the sprockets & bearing cages. Where applicable, you'll probably need to let the cage(s) soak in oil, then gently tap them out for a cleaning. I apologize, it wasn't until I was packing the sprockets that I noticed the cages were no longer moving freely.


Happy Holidays, or Merry Christmas! 
Especially to Scott / o8F150 :msp_thumbup:.


----------



## paccity (Dec 6, 2011)

i'll throw this in just cover shipping. View attachment 210230
View attachment 210231
9mm husky mount , new in .404. merrychristmass.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 6, 2011)

paccity said:


> i'll throw this in just cover shipping. View attachment 210230
> View attachment 210231
> 9mm husky mount , new in .404. merrychristmass.



will that fit an 1100CD?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 6, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> will that fit an 1100CD?



Sure looks like it to me. That's a period correct bar for an 1100.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 6, 2011)

paccity said:


> i'll throw this in just cover shipping. View attachment 210230
> View attachment 210231
> 9mm husky mount , new in .404. merrychristmass.



If Randy passes on it, I'd like to be next in line, please ....


----------



## paccity (Dec 6, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> will that fit an 1100CD?



merrychristmas randy.:smile2:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 6, 2011)

Way cool, thank you Fraz.

I gotta Skil 1616 and a JD belt buckle to photo and put up.


----------



## struggle (Dec 6, 2011)

djones 360 pickup coil is on its way. No shipping charge, hope it works:smile2:


----------



## atvguns (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont have any extra saw parts so I will throw this out there full box of R-P 30-06 brass
first PM gets it shipping is on me


----------



## Danno (Dec 6, 2011)

I need to dig around, but I bet I got something (non saw related) that I can send out... This thread is great!


----------



## stihl038x2 (Dec 6, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> It's the bar on the table, my friend. I don't think he wants the bar on the saw.





Mastermind said:


> Yeah I set that up for the very effect it had.



You can't fault a guy for askin'............. if you don't ask, you'll never know :msp_tongue:

Steve


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 6, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> i might be interested in the craftsman but since i've already gotten something from this thread i'll just wait a bit longer. course i'd have to know what the postage was. you only just listed it last night. the late sleepers haven't had a chance to look yet.



That was my thinking, too. I enjoy watching this thread just to see what's on here. I had no idea it would take off like this. Wow!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Free to a good home. Just pay the freight.
> 
> It needs crank seals but has a perfect piston and cylinder. It runs good but fails the vacuum test.
> 
> All the powersharp parts are there including the original chain.



It's still available. Shipping to anywhere in the US will be less than 25.00. It's the same frame as the Poulan XXV but is a smaller displacement at 2.1 CI. I've thought about building it with a XXV engine ported for a GTG saw.


----------



## MiracleRepair (Dec 6, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It's still available. Shipping to anywhere in the US will be less than 25.00. It's the same frame as the Poulan XXV but is a smaller displacement at 2.1 CI. I've thought about building it with a XXV engine ported for a GTG saw.



Who on earth would want a saw like that one.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 6, 2011)

Randy it is a Poulan XXV. The 2.1/XXV was 34cc and the first of two displacements used in these saws. Same frame as a S25 (Super XXV) which is 38cc. I've got one just like your Chrismas saw. 'Tis a Craftsman 2.1A that Mark sent me a while ago with a good P/C to swap in. It's in the "project line". Keeping from being greedy (and just plain silly.......damn CAD) and asking you for another. Put seals in it and give it to the family member/friend (can't remember who you said it was) that likes it instead.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2011)

MiracleRepair said:


> Who on earth would want a saw like that one.:msp_tongue:



Not you Randy......................You gave it to me.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Randy it is a Poulan XXV. The 2.1/XXV was 34cc and the first of two displacements used in these saws. Same frame as a S25 (Super XXV) which is 38cc. I've got one just like your Chrismas saw. 'Tis a Craftsman 2.1A that Mark sent me a while ago with a good P/C to swap in. It's in the "project line". Keeping from being greedy (and just plain silly.......damn CAD) and asking you for another. Put seals in it and give it to the family member/friend (can't remember who you said it was) that likes it instead.



Thanks for the info Aaron. If no one takes it I'll fix it up and gift it to Jon. He like the odd ducks. 

I must say though.....the more he runs these ported saws that come through the less he picks up his own saws.


----------



## MiracleRepair (Dec 6, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Not you Randy......................You gave it to me.



Yeah, but it cleaned up nicely, I really should keep one of those someday......after I get the new shop built, and get finished moving. I need to go hit up that saw shop down south of me, I think he has a few more, plus a ton of 009/015. Always seems to be people needing those parts. I know he has a 3400cv and a homelite 330 in the junk pile.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 6, 2011)

*Oregon Bar*

This is a bar that I got along with some other stuff. Used, but still has a lot of life left in it. 
Not sure what it came off of, but yours for the cost of shipping (approximately 3 pounds) if you can use it. Info is from Oregon:

OREGON 200PXDD176 NK

'Double Guard' laminated bar with sprocket nose

nominal length 20" 3/8" pitch, .050" gauge, 70 drive links

_"Fits a variety of Allis Chalmers, Dayton, Echo, John Deere, McCulloch, Montgomery Wards, Poulon, Red Mad, Sears, Skil, Tanaka, Western Auto, and other saws"_

Philbert


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 6, 2011)

Our buddy Danno will get the little Easter egg Skil. Should get it mailed today or tomorrow.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't knock the S25 until you run one. 

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0tA6kpDOl8c?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Philbert (Dec 6, 2011)

*Old OREGON Bar for Husky*

This bar came with a Husky 44 Rancher. Definitely a 'vintage' bar.
Appears to be solid, with sprocket nose, with a lot of life left in it.
Yours for the cost of shipping (approximately 3 pounds) if you can use it.

nominal length 14" (18" total, 2-3/4" at widest point) .325" pitch, .050" gauge (?), (?) drive links

Info stamped on bar:

"_24179
1650 2848TC
OREGON
325
Canada Patented 1974
Grease Nose Hourly
Made in Canada_"

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Dec 6, 2011)

*PowerSharp Starter Kit for Smaller STIHL Saws*

I have a lightly used, Oregon PowerSharp 'self-sharpening' chain starter kit that will fit smaller STIHL saws 
(MS 170 - MS 211 - please check the Product Selector at: PowerSharp Sharpens chain on your chainsaw in seconds to see if it will fit your saw). 
Perfect for the person (or skeptic!) with one of these saws* who would like to try out the PowerSharp system.

Yours for the cost of shipping (around 3-4 pounds)

Includes: 16" bar, PowerSharp chain, sharpening cassette, and sharpening stone.

Model:541655 

*Note: fits smaller STIHL saws, and a _limited_ number of Craftsman, Olympyk, McCulloch, Troy-Bilt, and Wen/Wagner models.
Please check the product selector on the manufacturer's website to be sure that it will fit your saw.

Check out the PowerSharp threads on A.S. for more information on the system.

Philbert


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Philbert said:


> This is a bar that I got along with some other stuff. Used, but still has a lot of life left in it.
> Not sure what it came off of, but yours for the cost of shipping (approximately 3 pounds) if you can use it. Info is from Oregon:
> 
> OREGON 200PXDD176 NK
> ...



i could use that. pm sent


----------



## DSS (Dec 6, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Now how did you see that well enough to tell what it was???? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I reckon no one wants the Craftsman.
> ...



PORT IT! PORT IT! If it works out you can do my S25DA.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 6, 2011)

Kurt got the JD belt buckle.

Doing some more digging.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 6, 2011)

*For the shipping.*


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 6, 2011)

I sure wish I knew if that would fit a P52 or 064? I just don't know very much about what bars will work on them?


----------



## struggle (Dec 6, 2011)

Arrowhead will that fit my Dolmar 9010?

I would be totally down for that:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cheeves (Dec 6, 2011)

Gave a load of oak to a friend who got a scaffold in the chest last week. Felt good. Has a great dog Dexter.


----------



## ECsaws (Dec 6, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I jusr sent eric a pm on modding a saw. What a very nice offer. I never heard of some one modding a saw before I became a member here. Now I keep thinking I want one. I would love to have my 460 done up. Or maybe my 064 once I get the crankseals replaced.



Andy your saw is here safe and sound... BTW this is a nice looking saw ... I'll get to work on it soon and start a thread.


----------



## 7hpjim (Dec 6, 2011)

Just wanted to thank Work Saw Collector (Stephen) for the really nice muffler!! also still have the 084 parts available.
Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## DSS (Dec 6, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I sure wish I knew if that would fit a P52 or 064? I just don't know very much about what bars will work on them?



Get a large mount husky for the P52. Only takes a few minutes to file the slot.:smile2:


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 6, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> *For the shipping.*



*By dropping the oil hole less than 1/8" it will work on the big Pioneers and all Homelites (xl12 mount)*


----------



## DSS (Dec 6, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> *By dropping the oil hole less than 1/8" it will work on the big Pioneers and all Homelites (xl12 mount)*



T-Bone that sucka!!!!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 6, 2011)

DSS said:


> T-Bone that sucka!!!!



Ed if you still got it? I would love to have it!!!!


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 6, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> *By dropping the oil hole less than 1/8" it will work on the big Pioneers and all Homelites (xl12 mount)*



That would look right smart on an XL-12:smile2::smile2:


----------



## kev1n (Dec 6, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I sure wish I knew if that would fit a P52 or 064? I just don't know very much about what bars will work on them?



I've got a bar with that mount on a P60. The oiler hole clogs quickly with sawdust for some reason that I haven't investigated yet.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 6, 2011)

DSS said:


> T-Bone that sucka!!!!



Funny comment, Chris .... coming from a cow. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## timberdollars (Dec 6, 2011)

*Stihl .325 Picco 67dr .063ga*

In the giving spirit of the holidays

Stihl 325 .063ga 67dr, Has them wavy bumper links. Picco safety. new, only test cut on a apple tree branch

Free to anyone who can use it. Padded envelope USPS

Duane


----------



## little possum (Dec 6, 2011)

Coil, possibly a Homelite..? Part number 10235 -A




And a gas tank, probably a Homelite Weedwhacker Part# 94445




Still have this recoil from the Lombard


----------



## rupedoggy (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is a lil Mcculloch bar for someone. Mike


----------



## DSS (Dec 6, 2011)

Warped5 said:


> Funny comment, Chris .... coming from a cow. :hmm3grin2orange:



Sometimes I forget.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 6, 2011)

DSS said:


> T-Bone that sucka!!!!





tbone75 said:


> Ed if you still got it? I would love to have it!!!!





Scooterbum said:


> That would look right smart on an XL-12:smile2::smile2:



*I got all 3 of you covered. PM me your addresses. *


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 6, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> That would look right smart on an XL-12:smile2::smile2:



It would at that! Right up till the time you tried to bury all 28" or so in a piece of Oak. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> It would at that! Right up till the time you tried to bury all 28" or so in a piece of Oak. :hmm3grin2orange:



Exactly! I'm trying to figure out why in the world they put Zip on a bar of that length?!


----------



## little possum (Dec 6, 2011)

031 parts may have a new home...


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 6, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Exactly! I'm trying to figure out why in the world they put Zip on a bar of that length?!



The Zip was spec'ed out for a 30" bar.


----------



## DSS (Dec 6, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> *I got all 3 of you covered. PM me your addresses. *



????

Damn, Ed, I wasn't even asking for anything. I just wanted John to get it. Not that I wouldn't use it, but someone might need it worse than me. That's a nice bar.

I appreciate the offer, and if nobody steps up, I'll take it.:smile2:


----------



## DSS (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm gonna try and put some stuff up tomorrow, BTW. I got the shop all messed up trying to find a place for all the saws right now.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lil' Possums MO came in and steel's been ordered, it'll be here Thursday. 

Hooks should go out first of next week if all goes well.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 6, 2011)

ms61moparman, its in the mail hope it helps get one running!


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 6, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> ms61moparman, its in the mail hope it helps get one running!





Thank you very much sir.
I may have a line on the part you need.
I'll let you know as soon as I hear.
What condition does it need to be in?

Mike


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 6, 2011)

kev1n said:


> I've got a bar with that mount on a P60. The oiler hole clogs quickly with sawdust for some reason that I haven't investigated yet.



If you find out why? Let me know ! LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 6, 2011)

DSS said:


> I'm gonna try and put some stuff up tomorrow, BTW. I got the shop all messed up trying to find a place for all the saws right now.



I can help you out? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Dec 6, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I can help you out? :hmm3grin2orange:



No.


----------



## DSS (Dec 6, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 6, 2011)

DSS said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_razz: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2011)

SawGarage said:


> Damn the smart phones :bang:
> 
> I'm under 40 and WELL over 25, and I don't have one....
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad, I have a smart phone, but I've missed out too. Haven't gotten anything yet, but given a bunch of stuff away. Anybody feel sorry for me yet.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 6, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Don't feel bad, I have a smart phone, but I've missed out too. Haven't gotten anything yet, but given a bunch of stuff away. Anybody feel sorry for me yet.



booooooooooo hooooooooooo :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 6, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Don't feel bad, I have a smart phone, but I've missed out too. Haven't gotten anything yet, but given a bunch of stuff away. Anybody feel sorry for me yet.



Maybe you can get a ride on 08f150's kitty with his girl.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 6, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Maybe you can get a ride on 08f150's kitty with his girl.



not a chance,,, he would fal in love with both of them


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 6, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Maybe you can get a ride on 08f150's kitty with his girl.




Most guys would give away complete chainsaws to avoid spending time with that gal.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 6, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Most guys would give away complete chainsaws to avoid spending time with that gal.



I know I would rather spend some quality time with that young lady wearing the look to be painted on blue jeans in your avatar.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 6, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I know I would rather spend some quality time with that young lady wearing the look to be painted on blue jeans in your avatar.



Don't get him started about her....


----------



## little possum (Dec 6, 2011)

kev1n said:


> I've got a bar with that mount on a P60. The oiler hole clogs quickly with sawdust for some reason that I haven't investigated yet.


Did you grind it out at a angle? Had to do one of my converted Echo to Husky mounts. And the 37" hardnose on the S1050A


----------



## parrisw (Dec 7, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Maybe you can get a ride on 08f150's kitty with his girl.



UM! I think it just threw up a little in my mouth! Thanks allot!!!


----------



## SawGarage (Dec 7, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Don't feel bad, I have a smart phone, but I've missed out too. Haven't gotten anything yet, but given a bunch of stuff away. Anybody feel sorry for me yet.



No.... if I did, I'd send ya a 372 *XPW* top end  but...i don't fee bad... 

Heck, I missed out on the 30"? bar from PACity, which would have been righteous on the 2100 I'm building! and to think, RIGHT at the end of lunchtime!! :bang: Thread is still fun to watch!

maybe i'll get some coal!! lol


----------



## DSS (Dec 7, 2011)

little possum said:


> Did you grind it out at a angle? Had to do one of my converted Echo to Husky mounts. And the 37" hardnose on the S1050A



Zach has the right idea. Those big Pioneers all seem to need the hole ground out a bit or they plug. Even with the correct NOS bars I've still had trouble.


----------



## muddawg (Dec 7, 2011)

yeah 8up f-150 does have a sick sense of humor 

butt the chick is hawt !.....LOLOLOLLOOLOLOLOOL

you should see some of the other crap thats on his computer

no wonder it crashes soooo much


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 7, 2011)

muddawg said:


> yeah 8up f-150 does have a sick sense of humor
> 
> butt the chick is hawt !.....LOLOLOLLOOLOLOLOOL
> 
> ...



thats why your puter is sooooo slow because you down loading all those pics of midget fat chicks:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kev1n (Dec 7, 2011)

little possum said:


> Did you grind it out at a angle? Had to do one of my converted Echo to Husky mounts. And the 37" hardnose on the S1050A



It came with the saw and I don't believe the oiler hole has an angle ground into it. Thanks for the tip it'll probably help some. When it's clean it dumps oil on the bar even on low setting.
Kevin


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay lets get this going again. i got what looks like a homelite hard nose bar 20 inch.thats needs cleaning yours for the cost of shipping. Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Dennis,
Big thank you for the file guide, the box looks awesome and I will use the guide on my Mall and Mono that I just got..

Thank you and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 7, 2011)

Update.

The bars I offered in posts #854 and 857 are spoken for, and will head out in the next day or so.

Philbert


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 7, 2011)

For postage... TC-2 Tecumseh Starter/Recoil 
Several XL-2 Parts, case, handlebar, and an engine
Homelite 245 - Entire saw, disassembled I would rather give bits and pieces off this saw instead of the entire saw to 1 person. 
PM's will get dibs... Merry Christmas!

View attachment 210369
View attachment 210370
View attachment 210371


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 7, 2011)

Roma said:


> Not really practical to ship, but if anyone in the Kalispell, MT area needs a gallon or two of bar oil, I can hook you up.



Ummmm, am I disqualified for being too close?


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 7, 2011)

ok guys here is something else for anyone that wants it,,,, i am just asking the shipping for it,,,,,,, i got this today and went over it,, has a new carb but it is flooding bad,,,it does run pretty good when it does get going but the mixture screws are all the way in,,, air filter is missing,, i will be keeping the bar,, chain is toast,,,,,, the shipping should be no more then 15.00 to the lower 48,, if anyone wants it just pm me


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 7, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys here is something else for anyone that wants it,,,, i am just asking the shipping for it,,,,,,, i got this today and went over it,, has a new carb but it is flooding bad,,,it does run pretty good when it does get going but the mixture screws are all the way in,,, air filter is missing,, i will be keeping the bar,, chain is toast,,,,,, the shipping should be no more then 15.00 to the lower 48,, if anyone wants it just pm me




i like the colors of it. red and green now that is some Christmas colors.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> i like the colors of it. red and green now that is some Christmas colors.



i should have put a red ribbon on it:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 7, 2011)

I still have the tri sander and marks cutoff wheels anyone?


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 7, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i should have put a red ribbon on it:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



 yeah and consider it wraped for the one lucky person that wants it :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 7, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Ummmm, am I disqualified for being too close?



Guess who's jug I'ma be tappin offa when we go out cuttin 


HO HO HO


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 7, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Guess who's jug I'ma be tappin offa when we go out cuttin
> 
> 
> HO HO HO



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kev1n (Dec 7, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> I still have the tri sander and marks cutoff wheels anyone?



I could use some cutoff wheels i they are still available. p.m. sent


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 7, 2011)

kev1n said:


> I could use some cutoff wheels i they are still available. p.m. sent



Yup PM back.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 7, 2011)

The sander and 1 pack of Marks wheels are gone. Has anyone looked at Mark Sibole's pics?


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 7, 2011)

Well guys,

I know this isn't chainsaw related but........most of us use them a lot more than we do our chainsaws.

Not too long ago I stumbled on a deal for some brand new still in the box Hewlett Packard keyboards and mouses...mice....mousi....whatever.

They are great looking units and I have been selling them real cheap in sets like hotcakes.
The saw stuff I have is mostly just junk so I want to offer two sets to the first two P.M.s I get requesting them.
I'm getting overcome with Christmas spirit!
They are the PS2 connection so they won't take up all of your USB ports.
Everyone needs a spare keyboard and mouse right???
Mine keep getting beverages spilled into them.


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Mike!


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 7, 2011)

Howdy Bradley!!

Long time no hear from.
I've got a question for ya!


Mike


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 7, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys here is something else for anyone that wants it,,,, i am just asking the shipping for it,,,,,,, i got this today and went over it,, has a new carb but it is flooding bad,,,it does run pretty good when it does get going but the mixture screws are all the way in,,, air filter is missing,, i will be keeping the bar,, chain is toast,,,,,, the shipping should be no more then 15.00 to the lower 48,, if anyone wants it just pm me



it is going to MI guys


----------



## paccity (Dec 7, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Guess who's jug I'ma be tappin offa when we go out cuttin
> 
> 
> HO HO HO



ah your one of them lube moochers.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 7, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Howdy Bradley!!
> 
> Long time no hear from.



I've been dealing with a pretty bad case of Yellow Fever


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I've been dealing with a pretty bad case of Yellow Fever



More like Jaundice!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 8, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> Okay lets get this going again. i got what looks like a homelite hard nose bar 20 inch.thats needs cleaning yours for the cost of shipping. Merry Christmas everyone



I know someone needs this bar it's in great shape just needs a good cleaning


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 8, 2011)

*Christmas giving*

I got my parts from ChrisJ today. Thanks. Now I know I will get more than a lump of coal for Christmas this year. Tom


----------



## turbo885 (Dec 8, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> I have a chain breaker to give away.It's either a woodsman or oregon,can't tell but it's red and has a new block with it.
> I like my right angle grinder better, what can i say. Merry Christmas everybody. Scoot
> 
> 
> On it's way to Turbo885.



i got it today thank you coudnt have came at a better time merry christmas BILL


----------



## mayhem100 (Dec 8, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> I know someone needs this bar it's in great shape just needs a good cleaning



Any idea if or what it'll fit besides a homelite?


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 8, 2011)

mayhem100 said:


> Any idea if or what it'll fit besides a homelite?



nope i don't know what else it will fit.but i got a other plan for this bar sorry.but i'm going to be going to Stumpy to help him out.to restock his parts for the saws he lost. Sorry fellas


----------



## CR500 (Dec 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I really hope this doesn't damper the spirit of this thread. However, it's been brought to my attention that there may be some that are grabbing more than their share of the freebies here. I don't have ANYONE in mind when I type this. If the shoe doesn't fit, ignore this post. I don't want to offend anyone. This is just a friendly reminder to spread the wealth. There are some that want to give, but don't want to see the same people grabbing them up. Make sense? I'm not trying to be a scrooge here, just a friendly reminder::thumbsup::



Brad I agree with what u said. I am dealing with school and things so I can have a better future in life so I do not have to live paycheck to paycheck so at this moment money is a little tight still saving for a 441 CMR though and a port job to go along with it. I will be going home this weekend and see if there is anything I can give away can not think of anything right now but I hope there is something I can give away. This is a really nice thing u guys are doing, you do not see many nice things anymore.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 8, 2011)

if you want to experience the real meaning of christmas go to the help stumpy thread. giving when a fellow man is down is a gift in itself.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2011)

There was a few things I had planned to give up here, but in light of recent developments I'm going to ebay with them.


----------



## Somesawguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Tree Wacker said:


> I know someone needs this bar it's in great shape just needs a good cleaning



If it'll fit on my dads old Homelite 350, I'll take it. :smile2:


----------



## Somesawguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> There was a few things I had planned to give up here, but in light of recent developments I'm going to ebay with them.



Ouchie, what did I miss? I hope you were able to get most everything out.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2011)

Somesawguy said:


> Ouchie, what did I miss? I hope you were able to get most everything out.



Not my shop fellers. Stumpy's Customs. He is in need of our help guys.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

Somesawguy said:


> Ouchie, what did I miss? I hope you were able to get most everything out.



That was Stumpys shop.Check out the thread that was started.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for mentioning Stumpy's situation here. I know it's a lot less work to give something away than it is to sell it. However, if you have the time and energy, I'd love to see some of these items on Ebay and the proceeds sent to Stumpy. Matter of fact, go ahead and post links to your auctions. Just PLEASE, don't abuse this thread if you're not planning on donating the proceeds. 

To start things off, I'm going to sell my 48" Alaskan mill. I've only used it 3 or 4 times, so it's almost like new. If you're interested, please PM me with offers.


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 8, 2011)

*bar tips*

These are not in numerical order so look at the number on the pack. 
# 1 is .404 P and 050, 058, 063 gauge. I have 3 of these.
# 2 is .325 P 050, 058, 063 gauge. I have 3 of these.
# 3 is .325 pitch 050 gauge. I have 2 of these.
# 4 is .325 P 058,063 gauge.
# 5 is .404 pitch. It is 5 river for windsor bars. I have 2 of these. This one has no number on it, but it is the black one out of a package.

Shipping will be $3.00 on these to cover postage and bubble pack.

Will someone please open the pictures for me.


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)

tomdcoker said:


> These are not in numerical order so look at the number on the pack.
> # 1 is .404 P and 050, 058, 063 gauge. I have 3 of these.
> # 2 is .325 P 050, 058, 063 gauge. I have 3 of these.
> # 3 is .325 pitch 050 gauge. I have 2 of these.
> ...


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 8, 2011)

*bar tips*

cchttp://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=210545&d=1323392484
This is a .404 pitch with no rivets. I have one of these. withttp://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=210544&d=1323392428h 
This is a replacment part for a sprocket nose bar. It is .404 pitch eleven tooth and .063 gauge. It is part # 35361. I have 12 of these. I will ship 2 per request and pay postage on them. Tom


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 8, 2011)

DSS said:


>



Thanks for opening the pictures. I have 2 more in the next post if you will. Thanks Tom


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)

tomdcoker said:


> Thanks for opening the pictures. I have 2 more in the next post if you will. Thanks Tom



Got em.:smile2:


----------



## Philbert (Dec 8, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Not my shop fellers. Stumpy's Customs. He is in need of our help guys.





tlandrum2002 said:


> if you want to experience the real meaning of christmas go to the help stumpy thread. giving when a fellow man is down is a gift in itself.





tbone75 said:


> That was Stumpys shop.Check out the thread that was started.



This is the link to that thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/187344.htm


----------



## Philbert (Dec 8, 2011)

Santa' sleigh is on its way (with help from the USPS Priority Mail) with the bars I posted.

Happy Holidays to all.

Philbert


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 9, 2011)

onewildturkey said:


> I know this is a chainsaw forum but I have some tools that need repair that can be used to repair chainsaws.
> 
> I have a 14.4 volt DeWalt Drill with battery and charger. Note: The drill needs a new switch. The battery charged okay and I used a friend known good battery and it didn't work. I opened the case and found an open in the switch with my Fluke meter.
> 
> ...



I've had one of those for years. Good unit. I think I finally burned my motor up making it do the work of an electric drill. Just the battery and charger would be one heck of a gift! The last time I worked on one of those the switch wasn't very expensive and has clip on connections so it's an easy fix. Nice.....


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 9, 2011)

Philbert said:


> This is a bar that I got along with some other stuff. Used, but still has a lot of life left in it.
> Not sure what it came off of, but yours for the cost of shipping (approximately 3 pounds) if you can use it. Info is from Oregon:
> 
> OREGON 200PXDD176 NK
> ...



I think it also can be used on D024 mount Jonsereds, with maybe a slight widening of the slot. :smile2:


----------



## Philbert (Dec 9, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I think it also can be used on D024 mount Jonsereds, with maybe a slight widening of the slot. :smile2:



Santa sent that one out to jerrycmorrow yesterday.

I might have another one of the PowerSharp started kits available (Post #858) in anyone is interested.

Philbert


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 9, 2011)

Philbert said:


> I have a lightly used, Oregon PowerSharp 'self-sharpening' chain starter kit that will fit smaller STIHL saws
> (MS 170 - MS 211 - please check the Product Selector at: PowerSharp Sharpens chain on your chainsaw in seconds to see if it will fit your saw).
> Perfect for the person (or skeptic!) with one of these saws* who would like to try out the PowerSharp system.
> 
> ...



I can't believe this hasn't been taken yet! If I hadn't already got a couple of items from here I would ask for it. Someone surely needs this! Great gift, Philbert! Those sell for $70 - $80 new around here.

Edit: I just realized Philbert was offering a SECOND one of these! Rep sent.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 9, 2011)

diggers_dad said:


> I can't believe this hasn't been taken yet! If I hadn't already got a couple of items from here I would ask for it. Someone surely needs this! Great gift, Philbert! Those sell for $70 - $80 new around here.
> 
> Edit: I just realized Philbert was offering a SECOND one of these! Rep sent.



Same here. I guy I know with an 023 that doesn't sharpen his chain. He just keeps making dust until I stop by and then he offers me beer to sharpen it for him. I ask him to watch me and learn, but he says he always screws it up.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 9, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Couple pics of the 2400 Handle.Front AV is gone but the rear springs are there.



:msp_thumbup: Mr. J.K., your package arrived today! Thank you, & Merry Christmas!! :msp_thumbup:

When I found the package on my doorstep I couldn't figure it out because I wasn't expecting anything. Man, I am becoming a forgetful old geezer :msp_confused:.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 9, 2011)

diggers_dad said:


> I can't believe this hasn't been taken yet! If I hadn't already got a couple of items from here I would ask for it. Someone surely needs this! Great gift, Philbert! .





Brian VT said:


> Same here. I guy I know with an 023 that doesn't sharpen his chain. He just keeps making dust until I stop by and then he offers me beer to sharpen it for him.



These PowerSharp starter kits were provided by Oregon for a GTG last year - so I cannot take all of the credit (although, rep _IS_ always appreciated). I am just passing them on to other A.S. members, for the cost of shipping. Thank Brad also for starting this thread!

Brian - they would not fit on an 023. Different bar mount. PowerSharp is 3/8" low profile chain, not .325.

Philbert


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> :msp_thumbup: Mr. J.K., your package arrived today! Thank you, & Merry Christmas!! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> When I found the package on my doorstep I couldn't figure it out because I wasn't expecting anything. Man, I am becoming a forgetful old geezer :msp_confused:.



:hmm3grin2orange: I know the feeling all to well! Marry Christmas


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Cahoon!
the File guide showed up today


----------



## redray46 (Dec 9, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> I still have the tri sander and marks cutoff wheels anyone?


PM sent//I could use some of those cut off wheels,merry Christmas!


----------



## paccity (Dec 9, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Thanks Cahoon!
> the File guide showed up today



now you can actually sharpen your chains.:msp_razz::msp_thumbup:


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you Cahoon!! The file guide arrived today and I hope to have Digger using it tomorrow. Merry Christmas!!

diggers_dad, AKA Marc Arnold

Edit: rep sent


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 9, 2011)

Gas and oil caps showed up for the mighty XL with the 10" bar. Thanks John my friend!!!

The Christmas stuff I'm sending will go out next week. Hey Ed you never answered my PM about the XL-12 parts you need!!!


----------



## paccity (Dec 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> will that fit an 1100CD?



got your bar boxed up ready to go. i hope your knott offended that it's in a creamsicle box.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 11, 2011)

*powersharp chain*

Ok, I have a Power-Sharp chain to offer. This is new in package and includes the stone.

It is an Oregon 713618 and also says 14" T52. I believe that since I have marked it for my 018C that is must be the .043 gauge. Please make sure this will be something you can use.

I will pay the shipping (USA only)


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks to Chris J. for the McCulloch spur sprockets!


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Instead of sending out a bunch of PM's. My stuff will ship later this week or next. Have finals this week and I need to study pretty intensely, plus a CDL training class next weekend.


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 12, 2011)

*parts*

Just wanted to public thank Chris J. for the Poulan Carb. cover and sprocket. I recieved them last week. Thanks Tom


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

I want to thank MNSAM, with the engine he sent for a poulan. Ill be able to get another one off life support! Thanks and have a MERRY CHRISTMASresent:


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 12, 2011)

I want to Thank everyone aswell that they sent to me. I want tyo say Thank You very much and i wish you a happy and Merry Christmas and Very Happy New Year.


----------



## kev1n (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks to ChrisJ for the spur sprockets! Everybody that asked for pioneer gaskets from me, they went out yesterday.
Merry Christmas, Kevin


----------



## Danno (Dec 13, 2011)

yayyy! probably one of the best presents I'll get this year is this little Skil chainsaw! Thanks Randy, came in the mail today. (all the way from California to Illinois!!!!)


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks to Mr. Parris for the 1/4" files!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2011)

Danno said:


> yayyy! probably one of the best presents I'll get this year is this little Skil chainsaw! Thanks Randy, came in the mail today. (all the way from California to Illinois!!!!)



I glad you like it, don't worry about the shipping.



Eccentric said:


> Thanks to Mr. Parris for the 1/4" files!



Ditto, much appreciated.


----------



## Danno (Dec 13, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I glad you like it, don't worry about the shipping.


Yer a good man RandyMac. I'd rep you if I could, but I must have done it too recently!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 13, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Santa sent that one out to jerrycmorrow yesterday.
> 
> I might have another one of the PowerSharp started kits available (Post #858) in anyone is interested.
> 
> Philbert



and jerrycmorrow received it yesterday. muchos thanks philbert. Merry Christmas to ya.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2011)

paccity, I see I'm not the only one to strap bars to a board.
Thanks buddy, I'll bring the bottle.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks to Roma I will be wearing a new hat.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 13, 2011)

Roma said:


> I have this crisp, new Stihl cap up for grabs. Shoot me a pm if you'd like to sport this baby on your noggin. umpkin2:




Shoulda saved that for the Troll! opcorn:

TFB


----------



## parrisw (Dec 13, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Thanks to Mr. Parris for the 1/4" files!





RandyMac said:


> Ditto, much appreciated.



No worries. Hopefully they'll hold ya for a little while.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2011)

parrisw said:


> No worries. Hopefully they'll hold ya for a little while.



A lifetime supply.
Thanks again.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 13, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Thanks Cahoon!
> the File guide showed up today



Thank you Cahoon!! The file guide arrived today and I hope to have Digger using it tomorrow. Merry Christmas!!

diggers_dad, AKA Marc Arnold

Edit: rep sent 

Merry Christmas Gents!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 14, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> A lifetime supply.
> Thanks again.



Ditto!


----------



## struggle (Dec 14, 2011)

First PM gets it. Box does not match reel. I don't collect them, but maybe someone here does. After all no one around here collects anything:hmm3grin2orange:

Taken RandyMac


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 14, 2011)

*Thank you Eric.*

I am the guy who was fortunate enough to recieve Eric Copseys gift of a woods port. I already posted about this on another thread but I have to mention it here also. I just got my 460 back from Eric today. WOW! This thing is sweet. What a difference. Its raining here in Minnesota today so I only got to make a few cuts with it, but I am very impressed. I got a few pics of it just sitting in the garage, I will get some action video of it this weekend. I cant say thank you enough to Eric for doing this for me.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 14, 2011)

struggle said:


> First PM gets it. Box does not match reel.


Is that left handed or right handed ? LOL
I bet we all have fished with that kid that used a spinning reel top-side so he could crank with his right hand ? LOL


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 14, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am the guy who was fortunate enough to recieve Eric Copseys gift of a woods port. I already posted about this on another thread but I have to mention it here also. I just got my 460 back from Eric today. WOW! This thing is sweet. What a difference. Its raining here in Minnesota today so I only got to make a few cuts with it, but I am very impressed. I got a few pics of it just sitting in the garage, I will get some action video of it this weekend. I cant say thank you enough to Eric for doing this for me.



Now that sounds like a sweet saw Looking forward for the video.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 14, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got my 460 back from Eric today. WOW! This thing is sweet.



Very nice looking - expect to see that thing shown off at some get-togethers!

Philbert


----------



## struggle (Dec 14, 2011)

Reel is gone..RandyMac out typed everyone.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 14, 2011)

struggle said:


> Reel is gone..RandyMac out typed everyone.



Randy is one person who would make good use of that reel.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am the guy who was fortunate enough to recieve Eric Copseys gift of a woods port. I already posted about this on another thread but I have to mention it here also. I just got my 460 back from Eric today. WOW! This thing is sweet. What a difference. Its raining here in Minnesota today so I only got to make a few cuts with it, but I am very impressed. I got a few pics of it just sitting in the garage, I will get some action video of it this weekend. I cant say thank you enough to Eric for doing this for me.




Very cool ECsaws that was fast, I hope a few saw builds come your way. I think I like the little tag better than some stickers I have seen it won't wear off.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Dec 15, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am the guy who was fortunate enough to recieve Eric Copseys gift of a woods port. I already posted about this on another thread but I have to mention it here also. I just got my 460 back from Eric today. WOW! This thing is sweet. What a difference. Its raining here in Minnesota today so I only got to make a few cuts with it, but I am very impressed. I got a few pics of it just sitting in the garage, I will get some action video of it this weekend. I cant say thank you enough to Eric for doing this for me.



whatta gift! great group of guys we got here. 

BTW it's nice to see i'm not the only one runnin Frost Bite bars.


----------



## struggle (Dec 15, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Randy is one person who would make good use of that reel.



It is on its way to him. I tried to PM him but he is full:eek2:


----------



## thomas1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Thanks to Mr. Parris for the 1/4" files!



+1 thanks, Will.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 15, 2011)

thomas1 said:


> +1 thanks, Will.



No worries.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 18, 2011)

*Last Bar Going Out in Tomorrow's Mail*

Thanks again Brad for starting this thread.

In addition to the good will inspired, I passed on some things I just had no need for to people who will use them, AND, I found things that I forgot I had!

More fun than the 'Classifieds' for smaller things. I think that I will start a box for next year: things too good to throw out, but too small for Craig's List.

Philbert


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 18, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Thanks again Brad for starting this thread.
> 
> In addition to the good will inspired, I passed on some things I just had no need for to people who will use them, AND, I found things that I forgot I had!
> 
> ...



That is a great idea! Think I will do the same! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;BV0UbcSOn6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV0UbcSOn6U[/video]I posted this on Andys Cristmas 460 build thread but I thought I should put it here also. I got to run the 460 a bit this weekend and my wife was there with the video camera. I am not sure if there is an easier way to post videos but this is how my wife figured out how to do it. So check it out this saw is sweet!Andy cuttin big cookies with Christmas modd'd 460 - YouTube


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;3iznnpK1lls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iznnpK1lls[/video]How about this video.Andy seriously cutting cookies with the Christmas modd'd 460 saw - YouTube


----------



## djones (Dec 18, 2011)

struggle said:


> Reel is gone..RandyMac out typed everyone.



Struggle, thanks to your generosity I saw fit to pay it forward with a small gift to a fellow AS'er on the swap meet. I hope he in turn pays it forward. We all can afford to be more generous with our blessings. Even the smallest of gifts is greatly apprieciated by those that have less than we do. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is some video of the 460 that Eric Copsey modded for me for Christmas.[video=youtube;HEbCVjb3GKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEbCVjb3GKc[/video]


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Dec 18, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> This was the first pipe I built. I built it for my 42cc wild thing. The program I used was junk. I saw no gains, it came out way too small. It _may_ work OK on a 36cc poulan. Pipes have to be built according to the port timing of the saw, to work properly. Don't _expect_ to see any gains, but you may get lucky. If anything the saw will sound cool as heck, annoy the neighbors, and it's free.


Is that spoken for already? I would love that!!! i have a 038 Dual tube ported muffler, a 372 HD filter, and a set of baileys large falling spikes for a 460


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry, that went to Minnesota.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Dec 18, 2011)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Is that spoken for already? I would love that!!! i have a 038 Dual tube ported muffler, a 372 HD filter, and a set of baileys large falling spikes for a 460



also a stihl 250 air filter assembly View attachment 212181


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 18, 2011)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Is that spoken for already? I would love that!!! i have a 038 Dual tube ported muffler, a 372 HD filter, and a set of baileys large falling spikes for a 460



I could use the spikes if they are still available.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 19, 2011)

chainsawnut460 said:


> also a stihl 250 air filter assembly View attachment 212181



PM Sent on the air filter


----------



## madhatte (Dec 19, 2011)

I could sure use that 038 muffler.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 19, 2011)

i am pretty sure it doesn't have spark other then that i know nothing about it except that it does have pretty good compression,,, all i want is the shipping for it


----------



## struggle (Dec 19, 2011)

djones said:


> Struggle, thanks to your generosity I saw fit to pay it forward with a small gift to a fellow AS'er on the swap meet. I hope he in turn pays it forward. We all can afford to be more generous with our blessings. Even the smallest of gifts is greatly apprieciated by those that have less than we do. Merry Christmas everyone.



awesome,Thanks for the kind words and glad you extend that to someone else as well. Have not heard if the reel made it to Randy yet or not.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 19, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i am pretty sure it doesn't have spark other then that i know nothing about it except that it does have pretty good compression,,, all i want is the shipping for it



pm sent


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 19, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i am pretty sure it doesn't have spark other then that i know nothing about it except that it does have pretty good compression,,, all i want is the shipping for it



this is a d49 power sharp guys,,, if no one wants it then more then likely i will turn it over to be raffled off for stumpy if i can get it running right


----------



## AustinGarner (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a homelite Zip/Wiz that style, flywheel cover with the ring to mount the recoil, no recoil tho. If you need it let me know


----------



## Danno (Dec 19, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> this is a d49 power sharp guys,,, if no one wants it then more then likely i will turn it over to be raffled off for stumpy if i can get it running right



I'd love it, but I've received mine already. I may be jaded because I'm working on a Sears G44 right now, but I'd think this could earn SOMETHING at raffle for Stumpy! It's a classic 80cc saw that, when painted right, is this beautiful retro metallic blue! I'm being told in my G44 thread that it may be as simple as cleaning the points up. Maybe you could be that lucky!


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 19, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i am pretty sure it doesn't have spark other then that i know nothing about it except that it does have pretty good compression,,, all i want is the shipping for it



looks like this ole girl has a new home


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Dec 19, 2011)

madhatte said:


> I could sure use that 038 muffler.



Its yours but ive never had it on a 038 so idk if itll fit or not looks like it should, i just need your adresss


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Dec 19, 2011)

i have a stihl 18 in bar for the 361 mount that will only run 3/8 lo pro 
also have the stock 20 in bar off my 361 both used well but still usible 
i have no need for anything over 16in on mine there yours for shipping 
sorry i cant figure out the pic thing

there going to southern Michigan


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 19, 2011)

No reel yet, I'll be reel happy to see it.

Who was looking for C5 parts?


----------



## muddawg (Dec 20, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i am pretty sure it doesn't have spark other then that i know nothing about it except that it does have pretty good compression,,, all i want is the shipping for it



I want it, I want it, I want it !


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 20, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> No reel yet, I'll be reel happy to see it.
> 
> Who was looking for C5 parts?



i'm looking for coil/points, b&c, and maybe a blue clutch cover (haven't decided yet if i'm gonna paint it since i can't see through the grime yet). 
already got most other parts here on AS through the extreme generosity of Eccentric, ChainsawmanXX, and Steve NW WI.
Edit: forgot about felling dogs.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 20, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> No reel yet, I'll be *reel* happy to see it.
> 
> Who was looking for C5 parts?




Randy, don't quit your day job :evilgrin:.



I only posted the above comment because you stole my pun.


----------



## struggle (Dec 20, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> No reel yet, I'll be reel happy to see it.
> 
> Who was looking for C5 parts?



It went parcel post so I would think it should be there soon. If you didn't live in the sticks and have your property so boobie trapped maybe they could get in the compound easier to deliver stuff out there:msp_tongue:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 20, 2011)

struggle said:


> It went parcel post so I would think it should be there soon. If you didn't live in the sticks and have your property so boobie trapped maybe they could get in the compound easier to deliver stuff out there:msp_tongue:



I live at the edge of the known World, it often takes 3-4 extra days, depends on the mule skinner.


----------



## tbow388 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Awesome*

I have to say that this is a awesome thread. Never wood have though that anyone would do something like this.

Some days I do get amazed. Glad I found this site this year.


----------



## SugCutter (Dec 20, 2011)

*Husqvarna 141 Tank Handle assembly*

141 Tank and handle needs a good home.
Yours for shipping, PM please.
Ho Ho Ho


----------



## kykayaker27 (Dec 20, 2011)

old mini mac parts anyone got some casings ect... pm me


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 20, 2011)

muddawg said:


> I want it, I want it, I want it !



thats what the fat chick told you the other day:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## muddawg (Dec 20, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> thats what the fat chick told you the other day:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



she wasnt dissapointed !

YA gotta luv a HO , HO , HO ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 20, 2011)

muddawg said:


> she wasnt dissapointed !
> 
> YA gotta luv a HO , HO , HO ! :hmm3grin2orange:



you must have given her the christmas present early then
























tweezers and magnifying glass


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Randy, don't quit your day job :evilgrin:.
> 
> 
> 
> I only posted the above comment because you stole my pun.



Yeah, reel funny Chris.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 20, 2011)

What are we going to do after Christmas? This thread has been alot of fun.


----------



## struggle (Dec 20, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> What are we going to do after Christmas? This thread has been alot of fun.



Duh Easter give away thread:hmm3grin2orange:

Here comes Peter cottontail hopping down the forest trail what does he hear zoom zoom trees fall on Peter cottontail:msp_ohmy:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 21, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> What are we going to do after Christmas? This thread has been alot of fun.



we need to start a valentines thread,,, maybe someone will take our wives off our hands for the cost of shipping:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
i am just kidding guys,, i wouldn't trade mine for anything in the world


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 21, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> we need to start a valentines thread,,, maybe someone will take our wives off our hands for the cost of shipping:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> i am just kidding guys,, i wouldn't trade mine for anything in the world



Bet you would for the one in your avatar? :biggrin:


----------



## muddawg (Dec 21, 2011)

yer wife has a good job and can cook !

ill slip ya 10 grand and cover the moving expense !

:hmm3grin2orange:uttahere2:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 21, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Bet you would for the one in your avatar? :biggrin:



:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## smilin possum (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey guys I have 6 bags of B205 .404 tie straps and rivets that are marked Windser. They are 50, 100, and 200 to a sack. Send a PM with an Addy and I'll get um on the way.
Joe


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey, possum. You say you have 2 many Homelites. You should trade me one of your 750s for my MS200T. :smile2:


----------



## smilin possum (Dec 21, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Hey, possum. You say you have 2 many Homelites. You should trade me one of your 750s for my MS200T. :smile2:



I would IF I had one don't mess to much with them little ones. Got some 1000xp's and 1050's but they ain't for trade sorry.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 21, 2011)

smilin possum said:


> Got some 1000xp's and 1050's but they ain't for trade.


Mine either. :smile2:


----------



## AustinGarner (Dec 21, 2011)

*Homelite wiz*

Anyone have some felling spikes, or a recoil set they want to let go........

I have some david bradley spare parts, let me know if you need something and I give it to ya if I have it


----------



## abureels4me (Dec 22, 2011)

I am in need of a oil cap for a MS180c


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 22, 2011)

I just want to throw out a friendly reminder that this is a GIVING thread... NOT an asking thread. If you are looking for parts, head over to the swap shop or classifieds. BSnelling did a great thing by setting this thread up. I have received a couple items and have given a couple of items...

This is the time of year to give, let's remember that. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Philbert (Dec 22, 2011)

tallfarmboy said:


> I just want to throw out a friendly reminder that this is a GIVING thread... NOT an asking thread.



Thanks TFB for posting that reminder. Now, I would like to *give* a home to an unloved 70-cc class . . . (_just kidding_).

Philbert


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 22, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Thanks TFB for posting that reminder. Now, I would like to *give* a home to an unloved 70-cc class . . . (_just kidding_).
> 
> Philbert



That was pretty good thinking of you there... LOL! 
On a related note, I might get to use the PowerSharp that you sent me today... If it's not too muddy, it's going to get to sink it's teeth into some green hackberry logs. Thanks again! Merry Christmas!

TFB


----------



## kykayaker27 (Dec 22, 2011)

*parts*

besides mini mac parts i have some homey 150auto parts and 023 parts very few of those left though


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 22, 2011)

i have to say i played santa this year,,, and it makes me feel dang good,,, not what was given on here but what i gave away in this part of the country,,, i put an ad on the local classifieds to give away free weedeaters and a poulan chainsaw,,,, well i have 4 weedeaters and the poulan chainsaw spoken for and will be fixing 2 saws tomorrow and 2 more weedeaters this weekend,,, in the ad i put in there i would ONLY give them to people that could not afford to buy one,,,,,,, so the total count will be given away 6 weedeaters,, 1 poulan chainsaw,,1 gas leaf blower and will fix 
2 more chainsaws tomorrow for a couple of elderly fellers at no cost,, to me thats a dang good count,,, all the units where given to me none running and most all of them just needed fuel lines and carbs cleaned out,,,, i think i have a total of 20.00 invested in all of them,, but the good that is done with them is priceless,,just like on this thread and the help stumpy thread,,everyone has just a few bucks for the most part invested but the rewards are priceless, hope everyone has a very merry christmas and God Bless,,,,,


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 22, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i have to say i played santa this year,,, and it makes me feel dang good,,, not what was given on here but what i gave away in this part of the country,,, i put an ad on the local classifieds to give away free weedeaters and a poulan chainsaw,,,, well i have 4 weedeaters and the poulan chainsaw spoken for and will be fixing 2 saws tomorrow and 2 more weedeaters this weekend,,, in the ad i put in there i would ONLY give them to people that could not afford to buy one,,,,,,, so the total count will be given away 6 weedeaters,, 1 poulan chainsaw,,1 gas leaf blower and will fix
> 2 more chainsaws tomorrow for a couple of elderly fellers at no cost,, to me thats a dang good count,,, all the units where given to me none running and most all of them just needed fuel lines and carbs cleaned out,,,, i think i have a total of 20.00 invested in all of them,, but the good that is done with them is priceless,,just like on this thread and the help stumpy thread,,everyone has just a few bucks for the most part invested but the rewards are priceless, hope everyone has a very merry christmas and God Bless,,,,,



would rep ya for that scott but outa bullets. gimme back my bullets. hmmmm. they should make a song outa that. God Bless you too


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 22, 2011)

I repped him for being a nice guy.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 22, 2011)

I got him too!He is also a great friend to have!He has gave me all kinds of stuff!Wouldn't even let me pay the shipping!Hope I can get him back sometime? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Brian VT (Dec 23, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Who else would like maple lollipops ? I'll send out 6-packs to three people.


I mailed them out on Monday. If they aren't there yet you guys must really live in the sticks. 
I hope you like them and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder. It's still a day and a half until Christmas, plenty of time yet to give me a Solo Twin:biggrin::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Just a friendly reminder. It's still a day and a half until Christmas, plenty of time yet to give me a Solo Twin:biggrin::hmm3grin2orange:



you are dreaming again brad or you have been hitting the hooch again:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> you are dreaming again brad or you have been hitting the hooch again:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



"I'm dreamin',
of a Twin Solo................"

"All I want for Christmas is a Solo Twin,
a Solo Twin is a Solo Twin............"


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Just a friendly reminder. It's still a day and a half until Christmas, plenty of time yet to give me a Solo Twin:biggrin::hmm3grin2orange:



Hey look here buddy this is the givin thread. Maybe we should start a wanting thread.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> "I'm dreamin',
> of a Twin Solo................"
> 
> "All I want for Christmas is a Solo Twin,
> a Solo Twin is a Solo Twin............"



Who are the solo twins they sound hot, got any pictures?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey look here buddy this is the givin thread. Maybe we should start a wanting thread.



This is just my letter to Santa.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Who are the solo twins they sound hot, got any pictures?



I'm happy just to hear them sing!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm happy just to hear them sing!



My dad has an Echo twin cylinder, ever have much dealings with them?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> My dad has an Echo twin cylinder, ever have much dealings with them?



That would be a nice find, but they don't have the sound of the Solo Twin.


----------



## Danno (Dec 23, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> My dad has an Echo twin cylinder, ever have much dealings with them?



Complete garbage. He should it it in a box and send it my way. I'll even pay the shipping.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't rep you just yet, Scott, need to spread it around some.



Brad, since you're a nice guy, I'll gladly send to you a Solo twin............. 

................just as soon as I find three (two for me & one for you) for a really great price. Keep an eye on your PMs .


----------



## redray46 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Christmas last minute give aways*

NO TIME FOR PICS,BUT I HAVE SOME PARTS LAYING AROUND THAT MAY HELP SOMEONE;
Poulan pro 230 muffler 
3 each .404 x .063 chains,came off an 08 Stihl,16 inch I think
NOS Stihl crankcase part # 1120 021 0700 and 0800
Stihl muffler for 009/010/011 part #1120 145 2805
Skil 1614 parts saw,complete
Stihl recoil HOUSING for an FS 120/620
I am only working part time,so,these are available for postage.I will be busy until after Christmas,so may not get back to everyone before the 26th.First come first served.
Ray


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> "I'm dreamin',
> of a Twin Solo................"
> 
> "All I want for Christmas is a Solo Twin,
> a Solo Twin is a Solo Twin............"



I'm not Santa but if I ever find one its yours. 

IMHO the green one looks better. Thats the one I'm hunting.


----------



## struggle (Dec 24, 2011)

RandyMac said:


>



Glad it finally got there. I was begining to think they would just throw it over your compound gate like the FedEx guy did and it would never be found:hmm3grin2orange:

Old school spool of line in it as well. 

It's a festivus miracle:msp_tongue:


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 24, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> IF IF IF no one else wants the 1614, I'd be interested in it.
> 
> Many folks are busy with Christmas, it's only fair to give them a chance.




Since the software here gets confused by bold & underline, and the edit "function" has me ready to throw the computer out the window, I'll just quote myself & edit the quote.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 24, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm not Santa but if I ever find one its yours.
> 
> IMHO the green one looks better. Thats the one I'm hunting.



HEY NOW. You told me if you found a Solo Twin that we'd have a trade. Now you're just gonna GIVE it away to Bradley? I feel so used....:msp_confused:


----------



## bigblockburris (Dec 24, 2011)

*Shipping and it's yours!*

Power-Mac 320
Wifes grand-dad bought it new and it has been sitting for atleast 15 years.
Looks to have been used very little.

Shipping and its yours!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 24, 2011)

That was the first chainsaw I ran. Dad bought a PM320 back in 1980 or so. I still have it. Mine has the power sharp chain and stone. Your saw looks to have the blockoff plate for the stone. I need to put new lines and a carb kit in mine. Actually a pretty good saw for what it is (aside from being a PITA to work on). Mine made a lot of movie/dirtbike/gas money for me doing clearing jobs in the 1980's.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Just wanted to say MERRY CHRISTMAS, and thank you to all the fellas on this site. You all are a bunch of great men and women. Your all too generous!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 30, 2011)

Almost done! Yay!! LOL

These devils are more work than I thought they'd be. :msp_ohmy:

<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/RhGz4szRkzE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## parrisw (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks awesome Nate.


----------



## young (Dec 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Almost done! Yay!! LOL
> 
> These devils are more work than I thought they'd be. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> <iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/RhGz4szRkzE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



good ole made in the USA. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## jropo (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice work!
Some times when your cutting that thick of material its hard to get your feeds right to produce a even cut.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 30, 2011)

jropo said:


> Nice work!
> Some times when your cutting that thick of material its hard to get your feeds right to produce a even cut.



Oh, I know. . . I wasn't knocking my steel guys. Their oxy table is actually impressive as all get-out! The accuracy they hold in 2" mild is trick.

I forgot to ask, but I think these were plasma cut, and pierce cutting a 3/4" hole in 1" Hardox is no small feat.

If I wanted uber-accuracy -- I'd switch to water jet. It's a give and take though, pay more for water, or take more time to clean flame cut stock. I guess it'd probably work out in the wash monetarily.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Oh, I know. . . I wasn't knocking my steel guys. Their oxy table is actually impressive as all get-out! The accuracy they hold in 2" mild is trick.
> 
> I forgot to ask, but I think these were plasma cut, and pierce cutting a 3/4" hole in 1" Hardox is no small feat.
> 
> If I wanted uber-accuracy -- I'd switch to water jet. It's a give and take though, pay more for water, or take more time to clean flame cut stock. I guess it'd probably work out in the wash monetarily.



Nate, I feel your pain about being totally Anal about stuff like this. I'am too, but I do know when to say, it doesn't matter that much, don't make em too pretty, mine's gona have a chain hooked to it.


----------



## jropo (Dec 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Oh, I know. . . I wasn't knocking my steel guys. Their oxy table is actually impressive as all get-out! The accuracy they hold in 2" mild is trick.
> 
> I forgot to ask, but I think these were plasma cut, and pierce cutting a 3/4" hole in 1" Hardox is no small feat.
> 
> If I wanted uber-accuracy -- I'd switch to water jet. It's a give and take though, pay more for water, or take more time to clean flame cut stock. I guess it'd probably work out in the wash monetarily.



Plasma's are far more accurate in the thin stuff.
Waterjets is were its at if you do alot thick stuff or if you want to cut anything, but the thicker you go more you have to worry about arc washout.View attachment 214309
View attachment 214311


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 30, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Nate, I feel your pain about being totally Anal about stuff like this. I'am too, but I do know when to say, it doesn't matter that much, don't make em too pretty, mine's gona have a chain hooked to it.



Exactly! LOL

I didn't want no one thinking I was half-ass'n these though.

If the weather holds for me, I can grind/clean the last 6 and then spray them with mineral spirits -- then they'll get boxed.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 30, 2011)

jropo said:


> Plasma's are far more accurate in the thin stuff.
> Waterjets is were its at if you do alot thick stuff or if you want to cut anything, but the thicker you go more you have to worry about arc washout.View attachment 214309
> View attachment 214311



My buddy Josh has a water jet. . . It has the head that adjusts for thickness. I watched him cut a dang straight cut in 6" stainless with it.

He's ordering a 5-axis soon. . . Now THAT will be cool! :drool:


----------



## jropo (Dec 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> My buddy Josh has a water jet. . . It has the head that adjusts for thickness. I watched him cut a dang straight cut in 6" stainless with it.
> 
> He's ordering a 5-axis soon. . . Now THAT will be cool! :drool:



5-Axis!!! ooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhh!!!! I wanna play!!!

What does have now?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 30, 2011)

Hooks are looking real good. Plenty stout. What size hole is that under the hook? Is it 5/8"? I am excited to pull something! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hooks are looking real good. Plenty stout. What size hole is that under the hook? Is it 5/8"? I am excited to pull something! :hmm3grin2orange:



3/4" hole below the hook.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2011)

jropo said:


> 5-Axis!!! ooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhh!!!! I wanna play!!!
> 
> What does have now?



Omax, not sure but I think it's a 10' X 8' bed?


----------



## jropo (Dec 31, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Omax, not sure but I think it's a 10' X 8' bed?



Never heard of it, but it seems like every year some one come out w/ new one.
10x8 is all you really need for most jobs.
Building ships on the otherhand, them are HUGE!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 31, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> 3/4" hole below the hook.



Excellent! I was hoping it was 3/4 for my clevis. It will work good for pulling those Fords and Chevys out when they are helplessly stuck.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 31, 2011)

Were all those hooks spoken for ? :msp_confused:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 31, 2011)

looks like you're in the home stretch nate. good going. jerry


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ductape said:


> Were all those hooks spoken for ? :msp_confused:



Yup, I was making 10 of them initially for fellas for X-mas. . . Turned into 12. They paid for shipping and material, and I did the rest.

I could make more, but I have to re-sponsor to offer any for sale, and by God I don't know that I wanna make anymore for free!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> looks like you're in the home stretch nate. good going. jerry



Jerry, your package is going out when these do. . . With some other goodies for being patient with me.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Excellent! I was hoping it was 3/4 for my clevis. It will work good for pulling those Fords and Chevys out when they are helplessly stuck.



:biggrin::biggrin:

Them Ford's and Cheby's do need some saving every now and then. 

On the holes, I had bigger clevises in mind when I drew it out.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2011)

jropo said:


> Never heard of it, but it seems like every year some one come out w/ new one.
> 10x8 is all you really need for most jobs.
> Building ships on the otherhand, them are HUGE!!!



Google Omax, they're pretty well know in the water jet world (I thought anyway). . . I could be way off on the table dimensions too, I'm just throwing out a guess on the size.


----------



## jropo (Dec 31, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Google Omax, they're pretty well know in the water jet world (I thought anyway). . . I could be way off on the table dimensions too, I'm just throwing out a guess on the size.



They very well could be!
When I started there was only Flow, and Calipso.
No, that sounds right, I think thats what I had, maybe a little longer for the duel heads.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great Nate! I had forgotten about these. I get a chainsaw related Christmas present after all


----------



## morewood (Dec 31, 2011)

What's it take for a fella to get the overkilled, filled in, hardened, oversized, one of one, monster hook sent to him.....pick a number?

Shea


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2011)

morewood said:


> What's it take for a fella to get the overkilled, filled in, hardened, oversized, one of one, monster hook sent to him.....pick a number?
> 
> Shea



It's all yours brother. 

Hear that everybody!? Shea calls the fatty!


----------



## morewood (Dec 31, 2011)

*Not Fat, Just Thick*

No disrespect to my wife, and she will admit it, but I am a sucker for a nice set of thick hips As for the fat, everybody has to put on a little bit during the winter:msp_tongue:

Shea


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2011)

morewood said:


> No disrespect to my wife, and she will admit it, but I am a sucker for a nice set of thick hips As for the fat, everybody has to put on a little bit during the winter:msp_tongue:
> 
> Shea



My wife keeps threatening to take away all her squishy parts with P90X. . . I don't like that one bit. 

Womenz is supposed to be soft and squishy dang nabbit!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> My wife keeps threatening to take away all her squishy parts with P90X. . . I don't like that one bit.
> 
> Womenz is supposed to be soft and squishy dang nabbit!



can i get an AMEN!?!?!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 31, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## ptjeep (Jan 9, 2012)

I got mine! Very nice work and welds, gonna have to make sure not to leave this thing out in the open cause it will grow legs in a hurry. I might be lucky enough to try it out this weekend, will take pics if so. Thanks again, money well spent


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2012)

I got mine today as well. Looks nice. I'm fortunate to have gotten it though. It had busted through the box on one side and been taped up. Then it was busted through the other side and that's how it was delivered. So, I nearly lost mine before I got it. All's well that ends well


----------



## morewood (Jan 9, 2012)

The box with both of mine came in......looked like the tape monster had almost eaten it. grabbed the non-fatty:msp_tongue: and ran over to my friends to give it to him. He grinned, alot:msp_thumbup: Will try to get mine blasted, primed and painted before the beatings begin. Thanks again, there aren't many people around that do what you did.

Shea


----------



## SawGarage (Jan 9, 2012)

Why do I feel lost with the talk of this 'hook' character? ... 

We had a neighborhood guy that was a bit mythological, or, atleast it seemed...

was OLD and MEAN, and ate little kids who walked through his yard for lunch! :msp_ohmy:

we called him *HOOKS...* He lost one whole arm, and up to the elbow of another in a combine/bailer accident... 

Yes, he did have hooks...but I don't think that is the same subject as here??

clarify? pictures? use?


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 9, 2012)

SawGarage said:


> Why do I feel lost with the talk of this 'hook' character? ...
> 
> We had a neighborhood guy that was a bit mythological, or, atleast it seemed...
> 
> ...




Post 1075 includes a link to a YouTube vid.


----------



## diggers_dad (Jan 9, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Sorry guys, it was slower than the second coming of Christ, but I got the hooks on their way.
> 
> 109 lbs. of hooks in 9 boxes.
> 
> ...



Mine arrived today. Box was beat to a pulp. Hook looks absolutely wicked!! Wish I had it two weeks ago, pulled a guy out of the road and my tow rope slipped off half way. Won't be happening with this baby!!

Very nice, meticulous work; craftsmanship. I have a little (very little) experience working metal and know enough to tell quality work when I see it. Well built, probably indestructible. 

Thank you sir!!

dd


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2012)

Arrrgggg!!! I was worried the PO was gonna play football with the boxes, so I tried to sandwich them in there with newspaper best I could.

The only other way to do it is to use fancy foam blocks, or can-foam. I've shipped several saws (and other stuff) with can-foam packing, and it locks everything in quite nicely. It costs $8-$16 more for shipping though to pay for the foam.

Roll call for guys not checked in with their hooks:

Grandpatractor
RiverRat2
And our favorite Frostback, parrisw.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Arrrgggg!!! I was worried the PO was gonna play football with the boxes, so I tried to sandwich them in there with newspaper best I could.
> 
> The only other way to do it is to use fancy foam blocks, or can-foam. I've shipped several saws (and other stuff) with can-foam packing, and it locks everything in quite nicely. It costs $8-$16 more for shipping though to pay for the foam.
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahahahahaha. ahhhhhhhh ya kill me. too funny. 

You guys are killing me!! Making the waiting worse!


----------



## SawGarage (Jan 10, 2012)

Nate,

WOW!  those are nice....

and yes, you are Anal about your work..., but i'd be the same way...


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 10, 2012)

nate, got my package. love it. pm's sent. merry christmas. wooohooo


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 10, 2012)

I just got done priming mine, going to paint it in a while. I will post pics tonight after work.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's a thought on them hooks. . . They could be ran upside down too, for shackle only, or ran hook up, and the rope fed through the shackle then onto the hook. Or ran upside down hook only, and it would put the pulling force closer to the center of axle.

Just thinking out loud. . . Wondering about the versatility.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 10, 2012)

If the packages sent for delivery within the US took a beating, I hope that the Canada packages arrive intact.

When I shipped the sprockets I could've crammed some of them into the $5.00 box, but decided to use larger boxes allowing for more padding (overkill??).


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got a couple of coats of bright orange laid down on the hook. Looking real good. I first sprayed it with ZRC cold galvenize primer then orange so I dont loose it. I dont have a camera here at work so I will photo it when I get home.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Just got a couple of coats of bright orange laid down on the hook. Looking real good. I first sprayed it with ZRC cold galvenize primer then orange so I dont loose it. I dont have a camera here at work so I will photo it when I get home.




I like orange on my 'going to the woods' stuff, makes it harder to forget or misplace.


----------



## diggers_dad (Jan 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Arrrgggg!!! I was worried the PO was gonna play football with the boxes, so I tried to sandwich them in there with newspaper best I could.



Ummm, you know it was a huge piece of steel, right? The beaten box probably only hurt the idiots who tried to catch it!! No complaints about the shipping. It was taped well enough that none of the stuffing could get out. I'm actually surprised it made it with all of the paper inside! Our Postal Service can do some amazing things....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine was ripped wide open. I'm fortunate it want lost. The cardboard just couldn't handle the weight.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm glad they made it as well, it was 9 lbs. of steel against cardboard, like I said a guy can pack them with foam and they'd do fine, just costs a little more. When I boxed them, they were compressed enough that they moved very little when I shook the box.

I'd like to see what the heck the PO does to a package on route some time.

I sent a fire pit set to Orlando using can-foam, and everything stayed locked in place the whole way.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not trying to hijack, but if you guys can please check this thread out: http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/188558-23.htm#post3392218, this family could use some well wishing.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 10, 2012)

Got my hook painted up, cant wait to use it.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 10, 2012)

That pic is blurry check out this one.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2012)

Man!! That sure did turn out purdy with that orange!!! 

So nice ya hate to use it. 

Looking forward to some action pics (preferably video ) of these!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 10, 2012)

I might just have to go and drag something around the yard


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2012)

Andy, ya got a contrasting screw shackle picked out for it? Maybe a blue one? :cool2:

What brand of paint is that, and is it just straight enamel?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 10, 2012)

ZRC cold galvanizing primer then 5 coats valspar bright orange. I have some chrome plated shackles that have a 3/4" pin but they dont quite fit thru the hole. I am going to try a 3/4" reamer to open it up some. How hard is this metal, I havent tried it yet.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Man those are nice looking hooks Metals. Nice work buddy!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> ZRC cold galvanizing primer then 5 coats valspar bright orange. I have some chrome plated shackles that have a 3/4" pin but they dont quite fit thru the hole. I am going to try a 3/4" reamer to open it up some. How hard is this metal, I havent tried it yet.



Fairly hard, but nothing a reamer wouldn't handle. Low speed is your friend! I wanted to over bore the holes, and I thought I had a big enough reamer here, but I don't.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking to find homes for these. 
2 homelite super 2 cases
1 newer plastic Homelite case
Mac cases - mini mac, power mac, 510
Just looking to get shipping costs
Wanted to post them here before they get recycled


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 10, 2012)

Andy, that Hardox comes about 49-51 Rockwell. . . To put it in perspective, a wood chisel will be around Rockwell 59.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> That pic is blurry check out this one.



That looks real nice Andy. I'm wondering what it would cost to have mine powder coated.


----------



## diggers_dad (Jan 10, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That looks real nice Andy. I'm wondering what it would cost to have mine powder coated.



Powder coated? 

I put mine in the floorboard and am currently driving around hoping to find someone who's needing pulled out of something...anything!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 11, 2012)

diggers_dad said:


> Powder coated?
> 
> I put mine in the floorboard and am currently driving around hoping to find someone who's needing pulled out of something...anything!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum (Jan 11, 2012)

Tried to talk dad into pulling me out. Just looking for a excuse to use it  May have to hang up one truck, and get in the other and pull myself out! haha

Thanks Nate! :yourock:


----------



## morewood (Jan 11, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Here's a thought on them hooks. . . They could be ran upside down too, for shackle only, or ran hook up, and the rope fed through the shackle then onto the hook. Or ran upside down hook only, and it would put the pulling force closer to the center of axle.
> 
> Just thinking out loud. . . Wondering about the versatility.



After mine gets cleaned and painted, I'll show you versatility. It will be used as a battering ram. Sick and tired of people backing up into my truck:angry2:.....retribution will be swift and violent with that thing leading the way!

Shea


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 11, 2012)

I was going to powder coat it but then thought this way it will be easy to touch up WHEN it get all scratched up.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 11, 2012)

Grandpatractor was going to check his PO box today for his hooks. . . No word from Rick (RiverRat2) yet on his.

Will's is probably still at the boarder in customs, while some boarder guys are putting them on their trucks and saying they're 'lost'.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump. . .


----------



## little possum (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine will get the standard gloss black from Wally world. .99$ a can. All my hitches get hit with it. Doesnt stand out to thieves as bad. Also did the bumpers on the Ford with the same paint. Nice to knock down a few trees, spray it down, hit it with the spray bomb and nobody ever knew the difference.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anybody drag something yet? opcorn:

Tree, car, truck. . . Politician??


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks John!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 11, 2012)

Nothing yet. My wife talked to the postmaster today. She doesn't remember any heavy packages either. My mailman is my neighbor and it ain't here yet.
:dunno:
I am only about 35-40 miles from Andy. He's right across the river from me.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 11, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Nothing yet. My wife talked to the postmaster today. She doesn't remember any heavy packages either. My mailman is my neighbor and it ain't here yet.
> :dunno:
> I am only about 35-40 miles from Andy. He's right across the river from me.



That's not good. . . :msp_sneaky:

Wonder if them yayhoo's at the PO beat the tar out'a the box and the hooks started coming out so they tossed it to the side? 

Now I'm worried, cause Rick hasn't said he's gotten his either.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That looks real nice Andy. I'm wondering what it would cost to have mine powder coated.



i know you can buy the stuff to do at home fairly cheap. pop it in the oven to bake it.

Nate, awesome lookin reciever hooks! that's what i need when i'm out wheelin'

Andy, great lookin paint! it almost perfectly matches my Stihls. maybe a black clevis or Stihl white? then you could send it to me?


----------



## little possum (Jan 11, 2012)

Didnt want to whine about it. But my box had a hole in it too. But it made it! And I am happy! Except the whole working and no time to play. But it has been raining all day. And possible snow on the way. So looks like I need to get it sprayed and pinned in the back


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 11, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Nothing yet. My wife talked to the postmaster today. She doesn't remember any heavy packages either. My mailman is my neighbor and it ain't here yet.
> :dunno:
> I am only about 35-40 miles from Andy. He's right across the river from me.



Any way that they can track a package in the pipeline that was gonna be delivered to your addy?

I'm hoping it's just slow.

I've been sent things before, that were so beat up, the PO re-boxed it En route to me. They need to learn to have a little lighter hand. . . Like instead of a D-8, they could use a D-6.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 11, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Will's is probably still at the boarder in customs, while some boarder guys are putting them on their trucks and saying they're 'lost'.



:rant:


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 11, 2012)

parrisw said:


> :rant:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 11, 2012)

Metals406 said:


>



Some package came for me today. But nobody was here so its at the post office, so will have to see what it is tomorrow. As far as I know I'm not expecting anything else?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 11, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Some package came for me today. But nobody was here so its at the post office, so will have to see what it is tomorrow. As far as I know I'm not expecting anything else?



That's awesome! Hope it's it. . . If so, it didn't take very long.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 11, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> That's awesome! Hope it's it. . . If so, it didn't take very long.



Sometimes its actually quite quick. Hopefully the box didn't get beat up and they fell out! LOL


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 12, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Sometimes its actually quite quick. Hopefully the box didn't get beat up and they fell out! LOL



God I hope not. . . It's really bugging me J.D.'s stuff ain't there yet. :msp_mad:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> God I hope not. . . It's really bugging me J.D.'s stuff ain't there yet. :msp_mad:



MEH, I wouldn't worry. I swear they spin a freakin wheel to see how long it'll take. I've gotten stuff so fast at time, I could believe it, others its taken 3 times longer then the max they said it should take.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 12, 2012)

Will last weekend I used one of those 1/4" files to sharpen a loop of 1/2" chipper on my McCulloch 650 gear drive. Thanks again!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 12, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Will last weekend I used one of those 1/4" files to sharpen a loop of 1/2" chipper on my McCulloch 650 gear drive. Thanks again!



Sweet, no worries. I would of sent more, but the shipping cost was quickly exceeding the value of the files. I still got like 50 of them, I'll never use em.

Glad you're getting some use out of em.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep, it was the hooks. They look great Nate. Many thanks again for doing that. 

Will


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 12, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Yep, it was the hooks. They look great Nate. Many thanks again for doing that.
> 
> Will



Cool!! RiverRat2 won't be back home for a couple days, so his must be there.

Now the only worry I got is why J.D.'s have gone AWOL. :msp_sneaky:

Glad ya like them Will. . . Post up some pictures when you get them purdied up, and then a video when you're pulling something. 

You keeping both or is the other for someone else?


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 12, 2012)

Mine finally showed up today. The Box was wrapped completely in plastic wrap. I could see that it had a big hole in the cardboard where it had ripped . 

You did a good job on them Nate, Thanks again. Now I can surprise Heavy Fuel.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Cool!! RiverRat2 won't be back home for a couple days, so his must be there.
> 
> Now the only worry I got is why J.D.'s have gone AWOL. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> ...



Ya I'll post up some pics. The other is for a friend, the guy I always cut wood with. Should I go hook on to my neighbors car and drag it around the block? and get a vid of that! LOL


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 13, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Ya I'll post up some pics. The other is for a friend, the guy I always cut wood with. Should I go hook on to my neighbors car and drag it around the block? and get a vid of that! LOL



Yes you should!! 

How much is bail in BC?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 13, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Mine finally showed up today. The Box was wrapped completely in plastic wrap. I could see that it had a big hole in the cardboard where it had ripped .
> 
> You did a good job on them Nate, Thanks again. Now I can surprise Heavy Fuel.



YIPPEE!!!!! Hahahaha

I was developing a damn ulcer over your box getting there. Glad ya like them, post up some action shots/vid when ya get around to tugging on something.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Yes you should!!
> 
> How much is bail in BC?



Umm, don't know. Will you guys host a charity raffle in my honor to bail me out?


----------



## parrisw (Jan 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> YIPPEE!!!!! Hahahaha
> 
> *post up some action shots/vid when ya get around to tugging on something.*



Ummm Nate? Now its none of my business what you guys get around to, but might want to be careful with what you wish for.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 13, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Ummm Nate? Now its none of my business what you guys get around to, but might want to be careful with what you wish for.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just heard from RiverRat2. . . He got his package. He closes the circle on these, and there are no more guys waiting to get their hooks. 

Anybody besides Andy purdy their hook up yet??

How bout using them? I'd like to hear some feedback on their functionality. opcorn:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Just heard from RiverRat2. . . He got his package. He closes the circle on these, and there are no more guys waiting to get their hooks.
> 
> Anybody besides Andy purdy their hook up yet??
> 
> How bout using them? I'd like to hear some feedback on their functionality. opcorn:



Hey Nate. I'm going to paint my up this weekend, but its going to be a month or two before I get to use mine.

Will


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 15, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Hey Nate. I'm going to paint my up this weekend, but its going to be a month or two before I get to use mine.
> 
> Will



Holy cow! A month or two eh? Winter got ya locked down?


----------



## parrisw (Jan 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Holy cow! A month or two eh? Winter got ya locked down?



No, I know its hard to believe but we don't get harsh winters here. Its cold right now for here, a cold snap for us is -5°c, it rarely snows. I usually do my cutting for the following winter in Febuary/March.

But I will go whenever I get a chance weather it be winter or spring or summer.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 15, 2012)

parrisw said:


> No, I know its hard to believe but we don't get harsh winters here. Its cold right now for here, a cold snap for us is -5°c, it rarely snows. I usually do my cutting for the following winter in Febuary/March.
> 
> But I will go whenever I get a chance weather it be winter or spring or summer.



Actually, the winter thing kind of makes sense, being your just north of Seattle.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Actually, the winter thing kind of makes sense, being your just north of Seattle.



Our winter time usually consists of rain and wind storms.

I work a block from here.

[video=youtube;vb_JgOglctU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb_JgOglctU[/video]


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 15, 2012)

Coastal storms suck!! At least you can do a crap load of good fishing in your area.


----------



## smilin possum (Jan 15, 2012)

Metals you don't know what you have started here in Possumville. We've had so much rain lately the woods and ground are soppy wet. That being said and a box from you I'm on full guard trying to keep Little Possum out of the mud. He walks around saying he just wants to get his truck or mine or something stuck so he can try out his New Hook.

Bout scared to leave the farm for fear of what I might find when I come back a truck or tractor in the pond or center bound in a mud hole and LP and his new hook hooked up to it a yanking away at it.
Keep up the good work they look great and I'd rather pull Knothead out the mud than jail!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 15, 2012)

smilin possum said:


> Metals you don't know what you have started here in Possumville. We've had so much rain lately the woods and ground are soppy wet. That being said and a box from you I'm on full guard trying to keep Little Possum out of the mud. He walks around saying he just wants to get his truck or mine or something stuck so he can try out his New Hook.
> 
> Bout scared to leave the farm for fear of what I might find when I come back a truck or tractor in the pond or center bound in a mud hole and LP and his new hook hooked up to it a yanking away at it.
> Keep up the good work they look great and I'd rather pull Knothead out the mud than jail!





Just doing what I can for the youth! Hahaha


----------



## parrisw (Jan 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Coastal storms suck!! At least you can do a crap load of good fishing in your area.



I don't mind the storms one bit actually, kinda fun, and they usually blow down some trees for me to go cut.


----------



## young (Jan 15, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I don't mind the storms one bit actually, kinda fun, and they usually blow down some trees for me to go cut.



storm blow down, the best kind hahaha.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 15, 2012)

young said:


> storm blow down, the best kind hahaha.



yup!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Nate, painting in the cold sucks, takes forever to cure. Just brought the hooks in from the garage so they'd fully cure down by the wood stove. 

FLAT BLACK!!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I'd like to hear some feedback on their functionality. opcorn:



functionality? dude you could use these hooks for 2 dozers in a square ass pull!! LOL you'll rip the hitch out of the frame before these hooks break! you ever offer these again and i'm gettin one.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 17, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> functionality? dude you could use these hooks for 2 dozers in a square ass pull!! LOL you'll rip the hitch out of the frame before these hooks break! you ever offer these again and i'm gettin one.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 17, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Hey Nate, painting in the cold sucks, takes forever to cure. Just brought the hooks in from the garage so they'd fully cure down by the wood stove.
> 
> FLAT BLACK!!



It does suck painting in the cold! Hook looks nice in the black! . . I'm curious to see how everyone paints theirs differently. Different paint strokes for different folks!


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 17, 2012)

if you ever decide to sell more let me know.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 17, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> It does suck painting in the cold! Hook looks nice in the black! . . I'm curious to see how everyone paints theirs differently. Different paint strokes for different folks!



LOL. Ya, took 2 days for a couple coats of primer, painted a couple coats of black today, let is mostly cure so they don't stink, then brought them downstairs by the wood stove.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 17, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> if you ever decide to sell more let me know.



Well, being as I didn't sell this first batch, it'd be a first selling any from the second batch. 

Now I'm confused 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 17, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL. Ya, took 2 days for a couple coats of primer, painted a couple coats of black today, let is mostly cure so they don't stink, then brought them downstairs by the wood stove.



I spray it outside real quick, then run it back inside and hang it. . . I just tell everyone to deal with the stink!

Hey, I gotta deal with my wife's finger and toenail painting. . . That'll gag a maggot. :biggrin:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 17, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I spray it outside real quick, then run it back inside and hang it. . . I just tell everyone to deal with the stink!
> 
> Hey, I gotta deal with my wife's finger and toenail painting. . . That'll gag a maggot. :biggrin:



I did spray it outside then brought it in the garage. When I painted the 390 muffler yesterday, I heated it up with a propane torch, then sprayed it, worked awesome!


----------



## little possum (Jan 17, 2012)

Do I win a prize if I break mine first  

Kidding. Havent even got it painted. First time I been outta bed in 3 days. Yay! 
May venture out to clean it and prime it today


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 17, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> ...you ever offer these again and i'm gettin one.



me too. i'd have gotten one this year but didn't want to get greedy since i got some other good stuff. thanks nate


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 20, 2012)

Who's got some fancy hook video or pictures? With all this bad weather around the country, something must have needed yanked out or pulled down. opcorn:


----------



## little possum (Jan 20, 2012)

Mines painted. And ready to go. But only the duckboat is hooked to the truck for tommorow  

I dont wanna scratch my hitch now!  Working on finding a suitable Eagle scout to splice one of my ropes.

Ill try to find something to use mine fore this weekend Nate!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 20, 2012)

you could send me one Nate and i'll give you your choice of video. 

1- a '73 chevy pulling a '93 grand cherokee through the mud pit

2- a '73 chevy pulling a '95 cherokee through the mud pit

3- a '73 chevy pulling a '87 J20 through the mud pit

4- a '73 chevy pulling an escort through the mud pit

5- a '73 chevy and a '87 J20 hooked to each end of an escort tearing it apart

yup, i love my truck! i even have a license plate that says so.


----------



## little possum (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine will alternate between the 95 Ram2500 gasser and the 76 K10 

Hope to be pullin the 88 F250 (2x4) out alot!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah! pullin on a ford. sounds like a country song don't it?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 20, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Hey Nate, painting in the cold sucks, takes forever to cure. Just brought the hooks in from the garage so they'd fully cure down by the wood stove.
> 
> FLAT BLACK!!



WOW nice hook! :big_smile:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing yet Nate. We had a cold snap and a good dump of snow, the hook has been living next to me on the front seat of the truck, but no dumb ass's stuck in any ditch's!!! Darn, last year I got to pull at least one person out, was funny as all hell, a guy with a full size mid 80's Dodge van stuck on a hill, he had guys throwing pieces or carpet under his rear tires when I showed up, it was spitting them out like nobody's business!! So I hooked on and pulled him up the hill, he yelled at me to stop but I knew it wasn't a good spot to stop so I kept going and he hit his brakes, all 4 of his tires were dragging and I kept going for another 50', I was laughing my ass off seeing him skid around everywhere behind me crapping his pants.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 21, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Nothing yet Nate. We had a cold snap and a good dump of snow, the hook has been living next to me on the front seat of the truck, but no dumb ass's stuck in any ditch's!!! Darn, last year I got to pull at least one person out, was funny as all hell, a guy with a full size mid 80's Dodge van stuck on a hill, he had guys throwing pieces or carpet under his rear tires when I showed up, it was spitting them out like nobody's business!! So I hooked on and pulled him up the hill, he yelled at me to stop but I knew it wasn't a good spot to stop so I kept going and he hit his brakes, all 4 of his tires were dragging and I kept going for another 50', I was laughing my ass off seeing him skid around everywhere behind me crapping his pants.



I usually don't hope that my buddies run into dumb people, but I'm making an exception this time!

I hope you find another just like that guy this year, just so you can use the hook.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 21, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I usually don't hope that my buddies run into dumb people, but I'm making an exception this time!
> 
> I hope you find another just like that guy this year, just so you can use the hook.



LOL, mee too, I was hoping, but its absolutely pouring with rain right now, normal winter weather here, so all the snow will mostly be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 21, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL, mee too, I was hoping, but its absolutely pouring with rain right now, normal winter weather here, so all the snow will mostly be gone by tomorrow.



We're supposed to get snow, freezing rain, snow. . . All in the next 24 hours. I guarantee there's gonna be car accidents here.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 21, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> We're supposed to get snow, freezing rain, snow. . . All in the next 24 hours. I guarantee there's gonna be car accidents here.



Ya it usually happens here too. But this time people got smart, it was unusually quiet. We get so little snow here, it pretty much shuts down the city, people just stay home.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 21, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Ya it usually happens here too. But this time people got smart, it was unusually quiet. We get so little snow here, it pretty much shuts down the city, people just stay home.



You must be in the "banana belt" part of the sound. My faller buddies further up the island have to come south to Washington because the
north end of the island gets pretty cold.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 21, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> You must be in the "banana belt" part of the sound. My faller buddies further up the island have to come south to Washington because the
> north end of the island gets pretty cold.



It does get colder up on the north end more, but I don't think its a huge difference, its been 0 and below for the past week, hit -5, that's usually about as cold as it gets here, and not too often, supposed to get to +8 this weekend. Oh, that's °C BTW.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 21, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Nothing yet Nate. We had a cold snap and a good dump of snow, the hook has been living next to me on the front seat of the truck, but no dumb ass's stuck in any ditch's!!! Darn, last year I got to pull at least one person out, was funny as all hell, a guy with a full size mid 80's Dodge van stuck on a hill, he had guys throwing pieces or carpet under his rear tires when I showed up, it was spitting them out like nobody's business!! So I hooked on and pulled him up the hill, he yelled at me to stop but I knew it wasn't a good spot to stop *so I kept going and he hit his brakes, all 4 of his tires were dragging and I kept going for another 50', I was laughing my ass off seeing him skid around everywhere behind me crapping his pants*.



LOLOL!!!! Will, you do have a dark side buried under that laidback demeanor!!! gotta late Christmas present for you bud!!! a black 7900 top cover its not perfect,,, but it will work may need a little TLC


----------



## parrisw (Jan 21, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> LOLOL!!!! Will, you do have a dark side buried under that laidback demeanor!!! gotta late Christmas present for you bud!!! a black 7900 top cover its not perfect,,, but it will work may need a little TLC



LOL, ya I do have a bit of a dark side, all in fun though. A black top cover would be sweet!


----------



## little possum (Jan 22, 2012)

Ready to be scratched up! May just drag the log chains through it to get it over :mad2:

Gotta get the shackle off the electric forklift. Was dragging Mom's truck into the shop with it the other week 

Just sayin. After 3 days in bed, I could barely hold that sucker up to paint under neath it. Nice work Nate!!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear you were down with a bug Zach. 

Hook looks sweet though!! 

Although you clearly stole Will's paint design.


----------



## little possum (Jan 22, 2012)

No way! Mine is definitely gloss black!! It may have to be sanded to fit... Plenty of primer, and couple extra coats of paint. 

I like having a shackle point too. Dad welded up a tri-ball adjustable hitch when I had my lifted F150. I had him add a shackle point on it too. Came in handy a few times. But also had to get one with the long bolt/pin and put a nut on it so idiots wouldnt steal it!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 22, 2012)

little possum said:


> so idiots wouldnt steal it!



i hear ya. if i'm not using my hitch it rides in the truck till i need it. a bit inconvenient but i haven't lost one yet. knock on wood.


----------



## turbo885 (Jan 22, 2012)

here in pa they can ticket you for leaving a hitch in. i thought it was bs until i saw a ticket a guy got. i am sure he did something else wrong to cause it though BILL


----------



## little possum (Jan 23, 2012)

My 3ball adjustable hitch and the pintle hitch stay on the back of the truck for damage control  Figure if I put the radiator through the block, it will slow a car down a little bit.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 23, 2012)

I dont like to leave my hitch in my receiver for 2 reasons. First is have you ever walked behind your truck late at night and whacked your shin on one? You may say a few choice words. Second is I live in Minnesota and the hitch will rust in to the receiver very fast and I have battled removing hitches out and again the choice words come out.


----------



## little possum (Jan 23, 2012)

I was about to drag my balls.. Today hauling a load of redoak firewood. 3/4 ton Dodge sitting on the stops on the leaf springs. Thought I was gonna have to take the hitch out :msp_scared: Rain has all the wood soaking wet!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> ...have you ever walked behind your truck late at night and whacked your shin on one? You may say a few choice words.



Oh man does that hurt! Been there, done that!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've done the shin whack on a hitch. . . Sucks! Don't have the rusting problem here, nor the theft of hitches really.

Most trucks you see on the road will have their hitch in.

Sheesh, you guys are some serious anti-hook users!! 

Somebody use one already dang nabbit!!


----------



## little possum (Jan 24, 2012)

Spun out in the driveway yesterday Nate, thought I was going to get to use the hitch 

Then had to lock er in 4wd to get to the woodpile. The ground here is saturated from rain. And all I have on the ground that I could pull around is 36" x 8' or bigger.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 24, 2012)

little possum said:


> Spun out in the driveway yesterday Nate, thought I was going to get to use the hitch
> 
> Then had to lock er in 4wd to get to the woodpile. The ground here is saturated from rain. And all I have on the ground that I could pull around is 36" x 8' or bigger.



Just so you know, doing broadies in the driveway doesn't constitute "spinning out".


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump. . . opcorn:


----------



## little possum (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine is still in the same place... Unused. :msp_scared:


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 26, 2012)

little possum said:


> Mine is still in the same place... Unused. :msp_scared:



You're fired!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 26, 2012)

:big_smile:


----------



## little possum (Jan 26, 2012)

Does that mean Id have time to use my hitch?

Maybe Ill get a chance over the weekend. Gotta be something I can drag around, somewhere. I know the mudhole is still back in the woods, but missing the F150 with the 38"s


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 29, 2012)

*The hook is sweet*

Got a chance to try out the new hook today. Worked great! If I can figure out how to post a video I'll put one of them on too.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 29, 2012)

*The new hook*

OK, I think this is how it's done... We used the 79 Jeep for a log skidder today with the new hook- worked like a charm. Now if only I can talk the wife into a skidsteer so I can play with all the big logs we brought up today... 
The new hook from Metals406 - YouTube


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is another pic of the hook in action, I was busy skidding logs out of my woods for about 6 hours today. The creek that runs through my property was frozen enough to drive over so I pulled a bunch of red oak out from where I usually cant get to it easily. I got to run my 346xp a bunch along with my Eric Copsey modded 460, man what a fun day. I wish I had tommorrow off I would do it again.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like it retains the chain well. . . Glad ya like it! :msp_thumbup:

Also, I noticed going over stuff the Jeep rear-end would move up and down quite a bit, which would normally want to pop a chain off the ball, especially when it slacked up.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 29, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Looks like it retains the chain well. . . Glad ya like it! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Also, I noticed going over stuff the Jeep rear-end would move up and down quite a bit, which would normally want to pop a chain off the ball, especially when it slacked up.


Those hooks look good if you decide to sell them again even at a higher profitable cost let me know.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rumpidy bump bump. . . opcorn:


----------



## little possum (Feb 11, 2012)

No hook useage on this side. Professional weather dudes say chance of snow flurries, but I dont hold them to it. It was almost 70 last week. 

Need to find some kids that still play in the mud


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 11, 2012)

I have been using mine alot, pulling logs out of the woods with the jeep. It is very nice and works perfectly. Thanks again to metals406 for putting together such a nice unit. I had it at work when I painted it and told people about where/how I got it and they couldnt believe the generosity. I am glad I became a member of this fine community.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 20, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I have been using mine alot, pulling logs out of the woods with the jeep. It is very nice and works perfectly. Thanks again to metals406 for putting together such a nice unit. I had it at work when I painted it and told people about where/how I got it and they couldnt believe the generosity. I am glad I became a member of this fine community.



Andy, howz the paint-job holding up on it? opcorn:


Anyone else using their hooks? :msp_mellow:


----------



## parrisw (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing yet Nate.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 20, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Nothing yet Nate.



Damnit Will!! :mad2:




:hmm3grin2orange:


No worries, you'll find something soon I'm sure.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Damnit Will!! :mad2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soon hopefully.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 20, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Soon hopefully.



Neighbors have any annoying trees or bushes that need removed? :monkey:


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 20, 2012)

You aren't the only one that got one. . .

Brad
Heavyfuel
Granpatractor
RiverRat2

. . . And quite a few more.

I'm just hoping guys are getting their moneys worth out'a them. :dunno: 

I'm not trying to be a pain in the ass -- just wondering is all.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Neighbors have any annoying trees or bushes that need removed? :monkey:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Not that I know of.



Metals406 said:


> You aren't the only one that got one. . .
> 
> Brad
> Heavyfuel
> ...



No worries Nate, they'll be fine. Just not that time of year yet for me.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 20, 2012)

Some paint missing, been using a chain for skidding. Probably would have held up better if I used a strap but oh well. Paint is cheap, always can recoat. Hook is working great, getting lots of use. I will be using it this comming weekend at the charity cut in Wisconsin, hangin out with Grandpatractor, heavyfuel, wetgunpowder and all the other fellas. I will try to get some more action shots of it. Thanks again.


----------



## little possum (Feb 20, 2012)

:frown: With a new set of tires, I would have used my hitch pulling out the cement truck today  But with the slicks I have, I figured we woulda had both trucks stuck. Gotta find something! Poor Nate, all that work, and nobodys using them. Shame on us!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 20, 2012)

little possum said:


> :frown: With a new set of tires, I would have used my hitch pulling out the cement truck today  But with the slicks I have, I figured we woulda had both trucks stuck. Gotta find something! Poor Nate, all that work, and nobodys using them. Shame on us!



Hahahaha

Just looking for feedback is all. . . And different opinions on it, not that your opinion sucks Andy.


----------



## little possum (Feb 20, 2012)

Well theoretically speaking. It is awesome, and works awesome! haha. Just havent quite needed it yet. Bout stuck the tractor up plowing a garden, but made it out  and used the boss skidsteer to pull the truck out today. 

And last nights snow is now gone. Plenty of wrecks last night, but I wasnt venturing out so somebody could hit me.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been busier than a three peckered Billy goat of late. . . Anyone as busy as me? Using your hook.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 11, 2012)

I used the hook on the back of my diesel to pull on this beast yesterday. Everyone likes my hook.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry Nate, nothing yet. I'll be sure to update here when I do.


----------



## little possum (Mar 11, 2012)

Shouldve used mine the other night. But was kinda unsure about the method we used to unstick the Duramax... bout 6 foot of slack in my rope, and slammed the K10 to the floor.  Didnt doubt the Metals' hitch, but used the pintle hook instead. Sorry Nate, next time for sure! 
No pictures either, they waited till bout dark to call me to come get em outta the middle of a field. 

I am determined to use it!


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 12, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I used the hook on the back of my diesel to pull on this beast yesterday. Everyone likes my hook.



Now that's a tree!! :msp_w00t:

Looks like it made a couple bushel.

Glad you're able to get some use out'a your hook Andy!


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 12, 2012)

little possum said:


> Shouldve used mine the other night. But was kinda unsure about the method we used to unstick the Duramax... bout 6 foot of slack in my rope, and slammed the K10 to the floor.  Didnt doubt the Metals' hitch, but used the pintle hook instead. Sorry Nate, next time for sure!
> No pictures either, they waited till bout dark to call me to come get em outta the middle of a field.
> 
> I am determined to use it!



I've been out classed by a pintle now? 



:msp_razz:


----------



## little possum (Mar 12, 2012)

Not outclassed. Simply, under chosen..  Ex line truck rope may not fit on there. Idk. But the slack and run method kinda made me nervous, I highly doubt the rope would ever come off your hooks though. Ill see if I cant talk the boys into getting stuck again soon. Hahah. 1.5" of rain, and they are in a dirtymax with slick street tires goin to drop brush piles.


----------



## little possum (Mar 18, 2012)

Stuck it in the K10 and pulled mom outta a sink hole on her mower the other day. haha. Works flawlessly as expected, painting was probably useless, but oh well. I gave though to rhino lining the hook part?


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone playing hooky? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep. Hook VS 8000 pounds of Green&Yellow the other day.. Pull starting it cause the battery was dead. 

Ripped the bumper and weight rack off pops tractor, but did get the tractor going


----------



## pops21 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh boy I bet that was a sight to see zach.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 24, 2012)

*Christmas 2012*

Well,

I was waiting to see when this thread would start up again for 2012, and it snuck up on me from a different A.S. Member.

Wanted to clue others in as well.

Philbert


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/213992.htm


----------

